# The everything Land Rover thread.



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

This forum is starting to die out you can hear the crickets... 
So I decided to start a Rover appreciation thread. I believe that they are some of the best offroaders out there, of course I'm biased








Here are a couple of my 94 RRC

























*And others* 

























































































































More for later
enjoy


----------



## Roverdude (Mar 11, 2001)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (VR6GURU)*

Here's my fleet, and one I test drove that I wish I could add to the fleet!


----------



## chronoguy (May 14, 2006)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (Roverdude)*

Here is my OLD ride. Freelander SE3
















Now here is my new ride, 2007 Range Rover Sport








BTW , I also have a nice 1971 FJ40 posted in the Fj40 thread.


----------



## chronoguy (May 14, 2006)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (Roverdude)*

Roverdude,
nice classic. I sold my Freelander SE3. I have a bunch of accessories I might post for sale like a convertible top and loadspace liner.


----------



## askibum02 (May 10, 2002)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (chronoguy)*

My wife has been bugging me to get her a Range Rover Sport. I just don't know if it would be worth going back to having two car (truck) payments.


----------



## J_loving (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (chronoguy)*

Here are a couple pics of my frineds Rover...which is for sale If I might add.
PM me for the price...or even to place an offer.
Its a 1992 Land Rover Range Rover 6 inch lift on 32.5' mudders the lift is a rovertyme lift with the rear cones and uniballs and the front is a discovery 2 axel with everything basically brand new.. immaculate condition very clean inside and out..If I had the cash I personally would it but funds and room are short.
Here are the pics:


----------



## SeatIbiza1.8T (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (VR6GURU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GURU* »_










lol, That is ¨Playa Paraíso¨ in Venezuela!! where did you find that pick!


_Modified by SeatIbiza1.8T at 4:47 AM 12-6-2006_


----------



## StrkOutTheSide45 (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (J_loving)*

Go ahead, say its not a real rover, but I love it.
A couple pics from Thanksgiving weekend @ Dove Springs.


----------



## J_loving (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (StrkOutTheSide45)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StrkOutTheSide45* »_Go ahead, say its not a real rover, but I love it.
A couple pics from Thanksgiving weekend @ Dove Springs.


Looks like a rover to me..


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (SeatIbiza1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SeatIbiza1.8T* »_lol, That is ¨Playa Paraíso¨ in Venezuela!! where did you find that pick!

_Modified by SeatIbiza1.8T at 4:47 AM 12-6-2006_


I got it from discoweb.org 
more


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (J_loving)*

*Some Africa content*


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (VR6GURU)*

I'm on the prowl for a Disco 2 atm.. need something a lil more capable than the ol passat 4-motoin wagon







Id really like to get a d90, but yeah, wouldnt we all?


----------



## sticks (Dec 28, 2005)

the most off-road most RR's ever see...
*runs*


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (sticks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sticks* »_








the most off-road most RR's ever see...
*runs*

Sad thing that you're right but don't sleep on the fact that they are very capable off the road. 
I wonder if that statement is true in Africa, Australia


----------



## LiquidCrystalDisplay (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (sticks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sticks* »_
the most off-road most RR's ever see...
*runs*

My friend JLoving who posted the pictures of my white one...We take her out everyweekend...its horrible on gas and very slow but she is a capable rig...can keep up with jeeps and yota's all day..and did I mention we roll on leather?!? how many jeeps do that and dont mind getting dirty? lol
bump my truck I need to gone..4300 and its yours.


----------



## Roverdude (Mar 11, 2001)

*Re: (sticks)*

I hear ya, but this RR classic has been off-road to Moab, Colorado, CA, Paragon AP, the NJ pinelands, VT, VA, CT, and of course the mother of all rover rallys, the Mid Atlantic Rally in VA (largest LR rally in N America)
In response to the guy selling SE3 accessories, try muddyoval.com, a bunch of FL owners over there.


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (VR6GURU)*

More


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (VR6GURU)*

*6x6* 
















For sale on ebay
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...sting


----------



## jmaddocks (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (VR6GURU)*

Yikes!


----------



## speedn16v (Apr 21, 1999)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (VR6GURU)*

I picked up my brand new 110 the other day.
















I think I have a 90, and a Disco in my stable too someplace=) 
Edit: Bored on a Sunday. It's a GTG

















Dave.


_Modified by speedn16v at 10:51 AM 12-17-2006_


----------



## manmanSS (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (speedn16v)*









Growing up we had one like this, man I loved that thing





























It was stock but man was it fun







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by manmanSS at 3:34 PM 12-17-2006_


----------



## manmanSS (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (StrkOutTheSide45)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StrkOutTheSide45* »_Go ahead, say its not a real rover, but I love it.
A couple pics from Thanksgiving weekend @ Dove Springs.


























Looks like a rover to me








Nice truck


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (manmanSS)*

*Top Gear - Range Rover Sport vs Challenger 2 tank* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZNFTPg1pys



_Modified by VR6GURU at 8:27 AM 12-18-2006_


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (speedn16v)*

Very cool


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (VR6GURU)*


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (VR6GURU)*


----------



## ranger06 (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (askibum02)*

its way worth it


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (ranger06)*

The kid: http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
2006 RR sport HSE


----------



## theblur (Sep 14, 2000)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (VW PAUL)*

















http://www.expeditionoverland.com/index.htm http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ranger06 (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (VW PAUL)*

supercharged?


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (ranger06)*

my rover pics from my trip to NZ.


















_Modified by UKGTI at 9:13 AM 1-2-2007_


----------



## JrodVW (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: (sticks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sticks* »_
the most off-road most RR's ever see...
*runs*

Most; not all....
Rhinolined...........inside and out





























[IMGhttp://forums.vwvortex.com/zerofile/3374/PICT0110.JPG][/IMG]


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (JrodVW)*









nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (VR6GURU)*

*MORE*


----------



## ERROL (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (VR6GURU)*

damn this thread














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i stumbled upon this while searching for "rover". i am trying to trade my mk2 for one at the moment..lol

great thread BTW!


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (VR6GURU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GURU* »_ *Top Gear - Range Rover Sport vs Challenger 2 tank* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZNFTPg1pys

_Modified by VR6GURU at 8:27 AM 12-18-2006_

that kicked a$$


----------



## RED K2 (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (VR6GURU)*

here's a few of my buddys' Disco II at our local camping spot, how I miss the summer....


----------



## The Poppy Project (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (RED K2)*

Here's mine. 
(also for sale)


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (The Poppy Project)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Poppy Project* »_Here's mine. 
(also for sale)









What lift is that? and tires?


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (VR6GURU)*

*And more*


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (RED K2)*


----------



## The Poppy Project (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (VR6GURU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GURU* »_What lift is that? and tires?

2" Lift
rear springs in front and
2" spacers in rear.
Old man emu HD shocks 
and 
265/75R16 Mudking tires(31.7")
I modified the sway bars but left them in. May take them out eventually.
I love the lift. Rides very nice. Would recommend it to anyone. OME shocks are great. 











_Modified by The Poppy Project at 3:11 PM 1-19-2007_


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (The Poppy Project)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Poppy Project* »_2" Lift
rear springs in front and
2" spacers in rear.
Old man emu HD shocks 
and 
265/75R16 Mudking tires(31.7")
I modified the sway bars but left them in. May take them out eventually.
I love the lift. Rides very nice. Would recommend it to anyone. OME shocks are great. 










_Modified by The Poppy Project at 3:11 PM 1-19-2007_

I started to look for a lift and tires The only thing I'm concerned is fitting in my garage. I was thinking of a 2" lift with some 255 / 75


----------



## The Poppy Project (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (VR6GURU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GURU* »_I started to look for a lift and tires The only thing I'm concerned is fitting in my garage. I was thinking of a 2" lift with some 255 / 75

A valid concern as I no longer fit in mine















Be warned you will find things to fill the space in the garage.


----------



## veedweeb (May 17, 2002)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (The Poppy Project)*

This is my friends '02 Discovery TD5 that we spent the day offroading at a Quarry in just before Xmas.








Other shots from the day:


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

man, that looks just like a giant off road playground. Where abouts in Manchester, I was just out in Knustford


----------



## veedweeb (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (UKGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UKGTI* »_man, that looks just like a giant off road playground. Where abouts in Manchester, I was just out in Knustford

I live in Hyde, just near Stockport... not too far from Knutsford.
The Quarry was in a place called Tixover, near Peterborough. It's a purpose made offroad playground








My mate's Disco is bog standard and on stock road tyres - it's still pretty impressive what it can do


----------



## Prelusion98 (Mar 29, 2000)

Some of the land rovers in this thread are awesome. I myself have always had a thing for the Defender 110.


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (Prelusion98)*

In the spirit of keeping it alive.


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GURU)*

Funny


----------



## vdublover (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (VR6GURU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GURU* »_









Haha. That winch would last about 10 seconds if that thing ever saw any real trail time.


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (vdublover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdublover* »_Haha. That winch would last about 10 seconds if that thing ever saw any real trail time.

I'm not arguing here but I'm curious as to what makes you say that?


----------



## vdublover (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (VR6GURU)*

Mounting the winch that low totally killed approach angle on it. I would bash the hell out of that thing on a regular basis.
Here's a pic of the front of my Jeep. I ram the tow hooks into rocks at least once every time I go out on the trail. Maybe that's why they're so bent and don't have any paint left on them?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (veedweeb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedweeb* »_









I saw a Disco like this in town a couple months ago. Odd, because we never had this pre-facelift model in North America.


----------



## maxyedor (Jul 18, 2006)

Here's my Disco, 3" RTE lift with Fox 10" remote res. shocks, 235/85/16 BFG MTR, soon to be 34x10s on beadlocks (not the crappy fake kind either). TJM bumper w/ Superwinch EP9 and synth line. Onboard air, recently upgraded to a ViAir 450, Hella 4000s on the roof, 1000s on the bumper (they are still street legal), next major mods are lockers and HD axels, then I need to build a rear bumper and rock sliders, then stiffen the chassis a little bit and do an engine cage, possibly a full internal roll cage, some Sparco seats and 5 point harnesess. Right now it holds it's own just fine, will keep up with most buggies out in the desert, and all but the most hardcore rock crawlers and truggies on the trail. Unfortunatly I don't have a ton of great action shots, usualy go out with just 1 or 2 other trucks so I spend a whole lot of time spotting and not much shooting. Also if you Roverheads havn't heard of it check out LRRForums.com 
























































Last weekend I was out at an MDR race pre-running and working chase for a 1400 class team, couple weeks from now it will be the Calico Mine trail in So Cal, this summer is Moab, Colorado, and the Rubicon.








Now for some other random Rover related shots


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

I am up in Santa Barbara. You ever do any local wheelin?


----------



## maxyedor (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: (UKGTI)*

There's not much local in SB. There are a few trails up the 154, though I've never been up there. Gorman is reasonably close, and there are some trails in Piru and Ojai. Pismo isn't too bad of a drive, and there are plenty of mild trails out in the Angelos Ntl. forest area. On the 2nd 3rd and 4th there are a bunch of us heading out to Calico near Bartsow for a club run. Check out LRRForums.com and SCLR.org those are the two main forums and clubs in the area, and there are enough people in and around Ventura/SB/T.O. and such that somebody will be up for wheeling pretty much any weekend.


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (maxyedor)*

oh, I know all the local trails, just wondered where you went. Miller Jeep can be a fun one, but will have changed a lot since the fire. 
sorry for the thread jack.


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (UKGTI)*

I also have a few buddies with Rovers Mine is still stock except for the coil spring conversion, But Im about to raise it. Right now they all go to Mojave alot. maybe we should all hook up and have one big rover outing
and of course more 
































lol I had to


----------



## Slapshot (Sep 23, 2003)

*Re: (VR6GURU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GURU* »_











That is cool.


----------



## Bull0080 (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (ERROL)*









hell yes


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (Bull0080)*

Just brought this back from France...


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (Vanagon-S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vanagon-S* »_Just brought this back from France...










Wow thats freakin cool. Was it hard to bring it in?


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (VR6GURU)*

Bringing her Back up


----------



## vdublover (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (VR6GURU)*

So do you have any pictures of LR's being anything other than fancy tractors? Or is that it?








Let's see some more pics of them actually doing something other than driving through a hay field.


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (vdublover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdublover* »_So do you have any pictures of LR's being anything other than fancy tractors? Or is that it?









Let's see some more pics of them actually doing something other than driving through a hay field.










Two words for you Camel Trophy








































And if you have doubts check these videos
Camel Trophy in the Amazon
http://youtube.com/watch?v=r91CtE6xHQ8

Camel trophy in Siberia
http://youtube.com/watch?v=IngZdOr5YVw
Guyana Brazil
http://youtube.com/watch?v=sfxd-XeuFzw
one more
http://youtube.com/watch?v=dFHqlNZKh-E
Just do a search on you tube for camel trophy.


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (VR6GURU)*

Here's my first Rover.
















http://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n100/mrburns71/MVC-267F.jpg[/IMG
[IMG]http://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n100/mrburns71/MVC-266F.jpg








IMG]http://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n100/mrburns71/MVC-257F.jpg[/IMG]
























I was driving home from four wheeling going southbound on the freeway with my cruise control set to 75MPH at 10:15 at night. I hit a Coyote which bent the steering rod, and away I went.








The Disco made a hard left which blew the tires off the bead and I rolled about five times across oncoming traffic. Luckily I didn't "collect" anyone else during my ride. I finally stopped on my roof facing northbound.
I blew all of the bloodvessels in my eyes, blew both ear drums out from ponding my head against the roof as it caved in, had a beat up shoulder from the seatbelt, and a few minor cuts. Nothing else.


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (MuddyMudskipper)*

I liked the experience so much i had to get another Disco.


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (MuddyMudskipper)*


----------



## perfectcircle (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (MuddyMudskipper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MuddyMudskipper* »_Here's my first Rover.
















I was driving home from four wheeling going southbound on the freeway with my cruise control set to 75MPH at 10:15 at night. I hit a Coyote which bent the steering rod, and away I went.








The Disco made a hard left which blew the tires off the bead and I rolled about five times across oncoming traffic. Luckily I didn't "collect" anyone else during my ride. I finally stopped on my roof facing northbound.
I blew all of the bloodvessels in my eyes, blew both ear drums out from ponding my head against the roof as it caved in, had a beat up shoulder from the seatbelt, and a few minor cuts. Nothing else.

hey..that looks like it was pretty bad never seen a disco mangled like that, at least you made it through that


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (vdublover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdublover* »_So do you have any pictures of LR's being anything other than fancy tractors? Or is that it?








Let's see some more pics of them actually doing something other than driving through a hay field.









As a matter of fact I do. 








It's a tractor winching a flopped Jeep.


----------



## kewlwhip (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (MuddyMudskipper)*









wherez can i geta tracotr like dem?


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (kewlwhip)*


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

My backyard.


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

Marilyn in a Series I


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)




----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (MuddyMudskipper)*


----------



## maxyedor (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (MuddyMudskipper)*

That was a great trip for sure, untill my Rover decided to lay down and take a nap








The new RRS gets it done just fine too, infact that's what winched me out








And a blatant shot of my truck


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

Yo Max, are you going to be up at RR7 this weekend?


----------



## maxyedor (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: (MuddyMudskipper)*

No, I'm slammed with work here in Ventura, but I did finaly get my Tru-tracks and GBR 4.11 gears installed last weekend, and I'm going to start designing my new front bumper next weekend, then mabye a coil-over conversion for the front, who knows?


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (maxyedor)*

Here are a few shots from Rover Rendezvous 2K7 held in Death Valley.


----------



## kewlwhip (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: (MuddyMudskipper)*

ohh halo der mr teeefth!
looks dOPE!!


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

Yeah...I squished my exhast a little on that obstacle.


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (MuddyMudskipper)*

Yo Rich I picked up the suspension from mike today. Now I need a good deal on steelies and tires any suggestions as to where to get a good deal?
and of course more pics of land rovers


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (VR6GURU)*

Well it depends upon what steelies you want. If you want the NATO Wolf's, there are no deals to be had as I can't get those on a deal. Tires...hmmm. You know there are nice Firestone Destination M/Ts on those RR Classic three spokes at Mikey's house that I'm sure the owner wouldn't mind parting with. 245/75-16 is the ideal size for your lift and no fender trimming.
Are you coming up on Sunday? I think you should so you check out one of the cooler "local" spots.


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (MuddyMudskipper)*

Steve Cooper having a jump at Pismo Beach.








Thanks to Mikey Hallmark for snapping this gem.


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (MuddyMudskipper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MuddyMudskipper* »_Steve Cooper having a jump at Pismo Beach.








Thanks to Mikey Hallmark for snapping this gem.


Ha I've seen this picture I didn't know that Mikey took it. 
Look at all of that LWB goodness. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (VR6GURU)*

LOL!!! See there is hope for Limo drivers out there. SCoop has been everywhere with that truck so there's no need to worry about it so build your damn truck already and stocp being a passenger.








Oh and that pic is the lead shot on the SCLR page.


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (MuddyMudskipper)*

if any of you socal guys sees a smoking deal on a disco lemme know. been looking for one for a while. if it needs a lil lovin to make it 100% all the better.


----------



## Prelusion98 (Mar 29, 2000)

*Re: (MuddyMudskipper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MuddyMudskipper* »_









_Awesome_ picture. She was a true beauty.


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (psykokid)*

psyko,
Check this truck out. http://www.roverholic.com/myla....html
On the SCLR boards the price was reduced to $5,900. For what the truck comes with it's a bargain and it seems the "little work" that the rig requirs is cosmetic or minor. You'd spend damn near half the price of the truck for the drivetrain components. New.


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (MuddyMudskipper)*

Well...that thing is sold.


----------



## evilnissan (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (psykokid)*

I would have never guessed Land Rovers resale prices being so freaking low. There was a very nice 02 Disco II for 13,500 in my area...

In just a few months my car will be paid off and I might just have to keep a eye out for one!


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (evilnissan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evilnissan* »_I would have never guessed Land Rovers resale prices being so freaking low. There was a very nice 02 Disco II for 13,500 in my area...

In just a few months my car will be paid off and I might just have to keep a eye out for one!

Just make sure to get the extended warrenty!


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (MuddyMudskipper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MuddyMudskipper* »_Well...that thing is sold.









yeah, i had seen that the other day. been trolling the rover boards as of late looking.. Im still kicking my self for not gettin this one Disco 1 that needed some TLC a year ago for 2K.. just couldnt scrape up the funds quick enough..


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (CreeperSleeper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CreeperSleeper* »_
Just make sure to get the extended warrenty!









LOL!!! Bustin' on the Rover owners...leave it to the FJZ80 guy!








How are them Birfields holdin up?








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Like anything Euro you have to take care of a Rover or the problems and the cost of repair will add up quick.


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (psykokid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *psykokid* »_
yeah, i had seen that the other day. been trolling the rover boards as of late looking.. Im still kicking my self for not gettin this one Disco 1 that needed some TLC a year ago for 2K.. just couldnt scrape up the funds quick enough..









Does it have to be a Disco? Rangies are aplenty and going for the under $3K range with lifts and tires. What is your price range?


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (MuddyMudskipper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MuddyMudskipper* »_
LOL!!! Bustin' on the Rover owners...leave it to the FJZ80 guy!








How are them Birfields holdin up?








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Like anything Euro you have to take care of a Rover or the problems and the cost of repair will add up quick. 

LOL! I have wheeled a lot of Toyotas and I have never broken a Birf (knock on wood), but I'm trying!
To be honest, I really wanted a older Range Rover, but I couldn't pass up the 80 and after two years of beating the pee out of it, I think I made the right choice.


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (CreeperSleeper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CreeperSleeper* »_
LOL! I have wheeled a lot of Toyotas and I have never broken a Birf (knock on wood), but I'm trying!
To be honest, I really wanted a older Range Rover, but I couldn't pass up the 80 and after two years of beating the pee out of it, I think I made the right choice. 

HAHAHA!! you have the Birfs and we have the "twistie" floaters. 
I have mad love for the Toyotas and I like what you've done with yours...thrash it on the trail!








I had looked for a clean FJ60 or FJ70 at the same time I was looking for a Rover but most of the FJ60's were iffy and the FJ70s....well they're FJ70s, elusive.
So my bone stock "Soccer Rocker" popped up with low miles and a good price and I've been happy ever since. Plus at the time the nice FJZ-80s were still somewhat pricey.


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (MuddyMudskipper)*

80s are a bit more spendy, but if you figure in the front and rear selectable lockers and such, it was worth it to me. One of these days you will have to make the trek up to Portland and we should go wheelin the Mall Cruisers!


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (kewlwhip)*

Mas


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (CreeperSleeper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CreeperSleeper* »_80s are a bit more spendy, but if you figure in the front and rear selectable lockers and such, it was worth it to me. One of these days you will have to make the trek up to Portland and we should go wheelin the Mall Cruisers!

They are definitely nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If you ever make your way down here with the Cruiser we'll hit some trails too.


----------



## kewlwhip (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: (MuddyMudskipper)*


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (kewlwhip)*

One serious rover

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AqEhNVdWLnE


----------



## grnmtnvw (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (VR6GURU)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...arch=


----------



## THURSTON_HOWELL_III (May 8, 2003)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (grnmtnvw)*

saw this in another thread... pretty sick..


























_Modified by THURSTON_HOWELL_III at 11:09 AM 6-11-2007_


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (THURSTON_HOWELL_III)*


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (VR6GURU)*

Tomb Raider DEFENDER


----------



## dakota1975 (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (VR6GURU)*

right on.. glad to see some rover love on here. ive been building and offroading rovers for alomst 8 years now. heres mine out in moab in 03. it was on the cover of mar 04 LR Monthly if anybody reads it.. it looks a little different now, but i dont have any recent pics on this computer.


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (dakota1975)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dakota1975* »_right on.. glad to see some rover love on here. ive been building and offroading rovers for alomst 8 years now. heres mine out in moab in 03. it was on the cover of mar 04 LR Monthly if anybody reads it.. it looks a little different now, but i dont have any recent pics on this computer.


Nice rig dakota! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dakota1975 (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (MuddyMudskipper)*

thanks man.. i drove that old dog up to alaska.. heres a couple more pics of how it looks now. its a 97 SD 5 speed so it doesnt malfunction as much as some other rovers.


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (dakota1975)*

Nice pics! How about a list of mods? What kind of gril is that?


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (dakota1975)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dakota1975* »_thanks man.. i drove that old dog up to alaska.. heres a couple more pics of how it looks now. its a 97 SD 5 speed so it doesnt malfunction as much as some other rovers.


























Lovin it!!! Another dubber with a land rover. Myself, Muddy, and a few other old friends have all been dubbers at one point, and some of us still are but one thing is for sure we all have rovers








Alaska huh? How many miles round trip was that?


----------



## dakota1975 (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (MuddyMudskipper)*

yeah man, it felt kinda like old home when i found a rover thread on here.. the grill is a gulf states "saudi grill" thats OEM on the middle east trucks. its on OME 2" with 1.5 spacers up front and OME 2" expedition rate springs in the rear with OME shocks all around. safari gard rear trailing arms, RTE fronts, ext. stainless brake lines, ARB rear, RTE hybrid self made fornt bumer with a warn HS9500i, LR factory rack with 4 Hella 3000s and home made flooring, under the hood its a 4.6 with that flows out thru a flowmaster and its backed up by an R380 5 speed, and on the inside its hooked up with a CB, a scanner, and on-board compressor with a 5 gal tank welded to the frame, full autometer gauges, 1000w power inverter, and thats all i can think of off the top of my head. it was built to be a live in-go anywhere rig.. the ride to AK took 4 1/2 months and i covered close to 16k miles.. one hell of a ride. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (dakota1975)*

Welcome to the other cult! It's funny because Vortex is like an old home for me similar to the way this thread is for you. I no longer own a VW (for now) but I usually come around to see what's going on in the world of dubs and this is a nice little stop for us Rover owners to BS and post pics.
You have some nice mods on that Rover of yours. I am also glad that you mentioned the Saudi grill as I suspected that is what you had. I have coveted that grill for as long as I’ve owned my truck but have never been able to find one. Where did you get it from? Did you have to cut the grill for winch clearance?


----------



## dakota1975 (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (MuddyMudskipper)*

i got that grill from northeast british parts for like $60 years ago.. at the time they had like 500 that they bought as overstock. not knowing the worth of the grill, i hacked the crap out of it to fit the warn thinking it would open airflow a little with the winch sitting in front of the grill and then id have my stock grill to replace if i ever put it back to stock.







little did i know that grill could bring like $350 now.. if u can even find one.


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (dakota1975)*

G4 Challenge stuff...


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (MuddyMudskipper)*

A couple stucks...


----------



## MadBubba (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (MuddyMudskipper)*

the guy on the far right must be a union worker haha


----------



## kewlwhip (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (MuddyMudskipper)*

G4 Chall. is dope, muddy bbq chicken-


----------



## vwsnaps (Jan 2, 2000)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (kewlwhip)*









My newest addition...


----------



## dakota1975 (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (vwsnaps)*

is that an 88?


----------



## vwsnaps (Jan 2, 2000)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (dakota1975)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dakota1975* »_is that an 88?

Yeppers it is...


----------



## dakota1975 (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (vwsnaps)*

nice find.. and youve already got the LT230 stuffed in there. hows she run?


----------



## vwsnaps (Jan 2, 2000)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (dakota1975)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dakota1975* »_nice find.. and youve already got the LT230 stuffed in there. hows she run?

Your talking french to me, ive been on the internet last night and today researching my find.. I bought it for $1000 and drove it home 2 hours on the interstate... has front end damage, im trying to source some parts.
LT230 - is that the billy bad azz motor or something?
I want to get a roof rack to put spare tire up there and other crap. I might lift it also but not sure if i want to put alot of money into it quite yet.


----------



## dakota1975 (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (vwsnaps)*

check out rangerovers.net for the basics.. 
the lt230 is the t-box, and it has a center locking diff, its better then the borg warner unit in the 1990 and up. you dont need a lot of money to lift it. you can get 2" with just springs and fit a 265/75r16 [~32"] Old Man Emu HDs will run you about $250.. have fun with it, that old dog will stand up to some serious abuse.
and the 3.5 V8 under the hood is anything but bad ass..










_Modified by dakota1975 at 9:18 AM 7-20-2007_


----------



## vwsnaps (Jan 2, 2000)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (dakota1975)*

Yeah it will be fun i wanna go find some mud, we might need rain first to get some mud..


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (dakota1975)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dakota1975* »_
and the 3.5 V8 under the hood is anything but bad ass..









_Modified by dakota1975 at 9:18 AM 7-20-2007_

MUHUHAHA!!!


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (MuddyMudskipper)*

Here's one I spotted while riding my bike down the coast a few weeks ago. 
It's got Mexican plates on it...


----------



## dakota1975 (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (Vanagon-S)*

some good rover action from the solihull society national rally..
http://picasaweb.google.com/NR...allye 
and some more..
http://www.virginia4x4.org/gal...um=67


_Modified by dakota1975 at 1:10 PM 8-23-2007_


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (dakota1975)*

Great pictures http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Looks like alot of fun glad to see a couple of classics made it out esp the LWB


----------



## AudiBLESS (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (VR6GURU)*

From the classic Land Rover, Safari Style, till he Mini Rover... Wow!


----------



## anotoneher (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (ERROL)*

How is the reliability on 1998-2000 Discovery models? Even with 40-90k miles they're like 5-11k. CHEAP. Are they bombs or something?


_Modified by anotoneher at 2:18 PM 10-4-2007_


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (anotoneher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *anotoneher* »_How is the reliability on 1998-2000 Discovery models? Even with 40-90k miles they're like 5-11k. CHEAP. Are they bombs or something?

_Modified by anotoneher at 2:18 PM 10-4-2007_

They just suffer from lousy resale value. In that age range i believe they got away from using the Lucas made (but licensed from bosch) EFI and using A standard bosch made EFI. I'm not an expert but i think my dates are in the ballpark. Not bombs, just british


----------



## dakota1975 (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (psykokid)*

the disco didnt go to bosch until the series II came out mid-99. they sold both I and II side by side in 99.. 98 and 99 were good years for the series I discos.. but they are still GEMS engine managment. my 97 has been one of the best vehicles ive owned. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
for the money, they are a steal and mantained properly theyll do 250K+ miles, they just leak a little.. but a little mud on the rear main seal will absorb most of it


----------



## M. Turner (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (dakota1975)*

Don't want to hijack this thread, but I had a question similar to the one posed just above. 
I'm thinking about picking this guy up in some time if things go right, and was just wondering if its going to kill me in repair bills. It's a 97 with 71k on it. 
I love the color, and have always loved the look of Rovers.


----------



## dakota1975 (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (M. Turner)*

it all depends on how it was maintained.. drive it.. if theres a miss, or it hesitates, chances are there is carbon buildup on the valves. look underneath.. the rear main will most likely be wet, if its more then just wet.. pass. or be prepared to do a rear main seal.. check the steering box, itll most likely be wet as well, not a big deal as long as it isnt dripping. park it sowewhere for a duration of time and see how badly its leaking. they all leak.. but it shouldnt bemuch. the trans and tbox are basically bulletproof. check all the windows and locks.. regulators are a common failure. if it smells like gas, the tank recall hasnt been done. if it has service records.. even better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
97 was a good year by rover standards


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (dakota1975)*

And if the steering box is not leaking then its probably empty... Lol


----------



## AudiBLESS (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (grnmtnvw)*

I really love Land Rovers... D*** They are so Beautiful!


----------



## kewlwhip (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (AudiBLESS)*

anymore LR3 wheelin pics or other?








ttt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (kewlwhip)*

















There are some other pics here too: http://nwoods.smugmug.com/gall...84738




_Modified by MuddyMudskipper at 12:45 PM 11-26-2007_


----------



## kewlwhip (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (MuddyMudskipper)*

awesome bbq chicken


----------



## Th Stig (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (kewlwhip)*

New to the Vortex here ... I had no idea the LR affliction was already here







and a thread with photos of folks that I know and trails I've been on!
I'm "Monkeyboy" elsewhere, but that user name was already taken here.
oh, picked up an '08 4-dr GTI last week...
KAA


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (Th Stig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Th Stig* »_New to the Vortex here ... I had no idea the LR affliction was already here







and a thread with photos of folks that I know and trails I've been on!
I'm "Monkeyboy" elsewhere, but that user name was already taken here.
oh, picked up an '08 4-dr GTI last week...
KAA

Welcome Stig!


----------



## kewlwhip (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (MuddyMudskipper)*









oops-


----------



## 42green (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (kewlwhip)*

oh noe!


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (firebrat)*

Wow, 5 pages and no Dormobiles? At least I didn't see any...


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (geofftii2002)*

Here are a couple I took of my rig a few weeks ago


----------



## cgvalant (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (VR6GURU)*

Are those the firestone destination mt's? If so, how do you like them? I am thinking about getting those for my next set of tires.


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (geofftii2002)*


_Quote, originally posted by *geofftii2002* »_Wow, 5 pages and no Dormobiles? At least I didn't see any...

OUCH! You're right no Dormobiles. The funny thing the Landy Dormobile doesn't come to mind first because I naturally think of Aircooled VW transporter derived Dormobiles first. 
O.K. well here are some X-Panda Cabs, Carawagon, Forward Control 1 Tonnes, FC Ambulance, FC Vampire Radio Truck, fire tenders, 6x6 Carmichael Conversions, cop cars, armoured cars, hearse, crane, tow truck, road railer, Otokars as well as the Bowler Tomcat, Wildcat, and Nemesis. This should cover about everything Land Rover not previously seen or mentioned.
















































































































































































































































































































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by MuddyMudskipper at 12:07 PM 11-29-2007_


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (MuddyMudskipper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MuddyMudskipper* »_
This should cover about everything Land Rover not previously seen or mentioned.










Nope! For forgot a couple of other little gems in my previous post, and I'm sure I'll remember more. But for now we have....
The rare Tickford








The Vickers Hover Rover








The Mobile Cinema








Number 84 on Top Gear's sexiest car list, the SAS Pink Panther
















The Forest Rover








The Rover AG (as in agriculture)
















The Rise Hire Cherry Picker








Ambulance








Defender 130XD Pulse








The Dakar








The Ibex








The Santana
















The Trek Edition P38








The U.K. only Lara Croft D90
















The U.S. only final edition anniversary Defender 90
















......and finally the Japan only Honda Crossroad


















_Modified by MuddyMudskipper at 12:23 AM 11-30-2007_


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (MuddyMudskipper)*

Is that a wicker casket??
















_Quote, originally posted by *MuddyMudskipper* »_








 
And THAT is something I've never heard of!


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (geofftii2002)*


_Quote, originally posted by *geofftii2002* »_Is that a wicker casket??
















Yep, you can get 'em at Pier One. 

_Quote, originally posted by *geofftii2002* »_And THAT is something I've never heard of! 


Yeah I guess Honda was providing cars to be sold as Rovers in Europe and Australia (like the Integra/Rover 416i) and in exchange they got a badge engineered Disco a-la Isuzu Rodeo-Honda Passport/Acura SLX - Trooper. What Honda should have been helping the Rover Group with in the whole exchange is tolerances, because you can see a non-Bimmer/Ford Premiere Group derived Rover leak from outer space.










_Modified by MuddyMudskipper at 10:33 AM 11-30-2007_


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (MuddyMudskipper)*

Ohh I remember another Rover oddity. PJP2's fancy whip.


















_Modified by MuddyMudskipper at 7:20 PM 12-5-2007_


----------



## vwsnaps (Jan 2, 2000)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (MuddyMudskipper)*

http://omaha.craigslist.org/car/484217521.html
I cant seem to sell it. Everytime i drive it something else goes wrong so i think i might be able to my $1500 out of it by parting it out?
Im not sure where to start with parts or what to ask for them since i am not very familiar with the trucks.
It has 133k (?) odometer reads 66k but it was replaced. Its an auto, 4x4, v8. Power windows, etc.
It does run and drive, was involved with front end accident damage to fenders, hood , cowl. I have an extra hood and cowl in white. 
Tires are rims are decent. 
I have a shop to tear it apart but im not going to start tearing it apart until i have the main parts spoken for, like the engine, tranny, transfer case, drive shafts, etc. I will take deposits to hold parts of keep a running total through this thread or email. I am going to still have truck advertised locally to try to sell as a running driving truck.
I dont have room or time for it. Its been snowing here and i get alot of calls but most of the time the battery too dead to start or my last fun time was the ignition switch broke, which i replaced.
Located in nebraska. I can frieght heavy stuff at buyers complete expense.
[email protected]
Let me know what ya need. 
ARe there other Rover Forums i should post this up for sale at?


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (vwsnaps)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwsnaps* »_
ARe there other Rover Forums i should post this up for sale at?


Try these places.
http://rangerovers.net/
http://www.landroverexchange.com/
http://www.lrrforums.com/
Stay away from Discoweb. There are a lot of cheap guys on there that have nothing better to do than hijack your post and flame you.










_Modified by MuddyMudskipper at 1:41 PM 12-19-2007_


----------



## mystthebird (Jun 23, 2007)

i want my Discovery back


----------



## mystthebird (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (MuddyMudskipper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MuddyMudskipper* »_

Stay away from Discoweb. There are a lot of cheap guys on there that have nothing better to do than hijack your post and flame you.









_Modified by MuddyMudskipper at 1:41 PM 12-19-2007_

awww just like vortex
and what about landroversonly


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (mystthebird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mystthebird* »_
awww just like vortex
and what about landroversonly 

LOL!!! Nice Disco. Too bad you don't have it any more. Why did you get rid of it?
LRO is good too.


----------



## mystthebird (Jun 23, 2007)

205,000 miles... needed to get off the road. now its a trail/farm truck for my step dad with a 2in OME lift and BFG's. 
Favort thing about the disco and why i miss it was my dads then mine now my step dads.... from 1996-now and 205,000 miles same clutch and head gaskets never pulled. never a single problem ever. and drives better and more fun them my stepdads DiscoII. 
step dad works at landrover dealer so its in a god home now and is only used for whats it made for. but i do hate ot having it. i miss off roading. i miss the feel and sounds of driving the disco. 
the 2in OME lift came from maxador or something like that he is on LRRForums.com as far as i know.


----------



## Firecracker (Jul 23, 2001)

*Re: (mystthebird)*

damn you people...I want a DiscoII
and there is a white 2004 with 25K on it locally.


----------



## speedn16v (Apr 21, 1999)

I saw this yesterday. I wish I had something besides the cellphone to take the pic.
It looked like a 110, but more like a pickup with a cap.








Dave.


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (mystthebird)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mystthebird* »_205,000 miles... needed to get off the road. now its a trail/farm truck for my step dad with a 2in OME lift and BFG's. 
Favort thing about the disco and why i miss it was my dads then mine now my step dads.... from 1996-now and 205,000 miles same clutch and head gaskets never pulled. never a single problem ever. and drives better and more fun them my stepdads DiscoII. 
step dad works at landrover dealer so its in a god home now and is only used for whats it made for. but i do hate ot having it. i miss off roading. i miss the feel and sounds of driving the disco. 
the 2in OME lift came from maxador or something like that he is on LRRForums.com as far as i know. 

Holy Cow that's a lot of miles without any major problems. Oh well, in due time you will probably get bitten by the LR bug again and be back out in the dirt.
You bought the lift from Mad Max Yedor.


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Firecracker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Firecracker* »_damn you people...I want a DiscoII
and there is a white 2004 with 25K on it locally.

What's stopping you?


----------



## VRsexxy (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: (MuddyMudskipper)*

My buddy Joe's Disco on the Cleghorn Trail Thanksgiving weekend...


























_Modified by VRsexxy at 2:16 PM 1-10-2008_


----------



## mystthebird (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: (MuddyMudskipper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MuddyMudskipper* »_
Holy Cow that's a lot of miles without any major problems. Oh well, in due time you will probably get bitten by the LR bug again and be back out in the dirt.
You bought the lift from Mad Max Yedor. 

yea i got it from a good deal i love the 3in RTE lift he did. i will get some newer pics of the disco. it looks better with bigger tires. i had stock RRC tires on it. they seemed small but got them for free and did great off road. and i could stuff them so high into the fenders with out any rubbing.


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (VRsexxy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRsexxy* »_My buddy Joe's Disco on the Cleghorn Trail Thanksgiving weekend...

Nice pics! What's he have done to his rig?


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (speedn16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speedn16v* »_I saw this yesterday. I wish I had something besides the cellphone to take the pic.
It looked like a 110, but more like a pickup with a cap.








Dave.

Nice! That looks like an Ex-MOD 110.
http://pixuk.com/southview/mod_stock.html


----------



## VRsexxy (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: (MuddyMudskipper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MuddyMudskipper* »_
Nice pics! What's he have done to his rig?

Thanks! It's got a 2" Old Man Emu lift, plus taller BFG's with 16" OEM wheels. His truck came standard with those lame 18" wheels w/ street tires. Other than that, it's pretty much stock aside from the obvious- ARB bumper and Hella driving lamps.
Not too sure what was standard and what was optional on that car, but it's got those fancy reactive sway bar endlinks too. Man, those things are awesome! His Rover is so stable and flat around corners on the street, and very flexy on the trail. I had my doubts in their performace because I'm used to using disconnects, but I was pleasantly surprised.
Most of the trails we did that day took a bit of convincing from me, as he was pretty conservative in the things he was willing to try. I have a limited amount of spotting experience in a few rock crawling events, so I was confident in his truck's capability (none of these trails were _that_ extreme). He wasn't so much surprised in his truck's capability after each obstacle as he was relieved that he didn't damage anything







.
We had fun!


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (VRsexxy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRsexxy* »_
Thanks! It's got a 2" Old Man Emu lift, plus taller BFG's with 16" OEM wheels. His truck came standard with those lame 18" wheels w/ street tires. Other than that, it's pretty much stock aside from the obvious- ARB bumper and Hella driving lamps.
Not too sure what was standard and what was optional on that car, but it's got those fancy reactive sway bar endlinks too. Man, those things are awesome! His Rover is so stable and flat around corners on the street, and very flexy on the trail. I had my doubts in their performace because I'm used to using disconnects, but I was pleasantly surprised.
Most of the trails we did that day took a bit of convincing from me, as he was pretty conservative in the things he was willing to try. I have a limited amount of spotting experience in a few rock crawling events, so I was confident in his truck's capability (none of these trails were _that_ extreme). He wasn't so much surprised in his truck's capability after each obstacle as he was relieved that he didn't damage anything







.
We had fun!

The more you guys go out the better it ends up being.
Check these out:
Red Rock 12/30/07
Red Rock 12/30/07 v2


_Modified by MuddyMudskipper at 12:49 PM 1-11-2008_


----------



## bluehtchbckdrv1 (Jun 4, 2005)

*Re: (MuddyMudskipper)*

...Some how missed this thread.
I love Land Rovers!
We have had:
Discovery Series one (i think it was an SE)
Discovery Series two SE7
Range Rover 4.0 SE
Range Rover 4.6 HSE (with Nav)
Range Rover 4.4 HSE (The one that BMW helped design, then sold to ford)
Range Rover 4.2 Supercharged
Defender D90 Convertible 5 speed with 13,500 original miles at purchased, never gone off road! A collector had it....along with *45* others















Pics:
























I LOVE the Defender!
































I miss my Discovery...








The size difference here was surprising....


----------



## DieselLove (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (bluehtchbckdrv1)*

I too have missed this thread though I have heard rumors of it's existence. 
My current LR happens to be this 96 5-speed Disco
2" Billet Spacers and some 245/75 MT/Rs as you can see


----------



## DieselLove (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (DieselLove)*

And actually the old rig is currently listed for sale
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...49651
With returning to school I won't have the time or money to play with her so I'll have to wait until I finish school to revive my rover addiction.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (DieselLove)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DieselLove* »_I too have missed this thread though I have heard rumors of it's existence. 
My current LR happens to be this 96 5-speed Disco
2" Billet Spacers and some 245/75 MT/Rs as you can see


















Why didn't you post this one?


----------



## DieselLove (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (Chris16vRocco)*

Good call. I couldn't find that one but I did just find a few from a run back in September:


----------



## Qu!cks!lva (Jul 7, 2007)

*Can I get in with this?*


























Heres some info on it...
Limited Edition XD Discovery
4.11 gears
ARB Airlockers front and rear
Maxidrive Axleshafts
GBR HD Driveshafts
Saftey Devices fully cage
Rovertyme HD steering rods
Mantec sliders
Custon front bumper
Warn Ti9500 winch with synth line
Dual Optima yellow tops
SD Low Roofrack
Mantec snorkel
Xplore Tablet PC for NAV
Midland 79-290 CB
Engel Fridge freezer
15# powertank
TJM rear bumper
OME Expedition duty suspension plus 2" spacers
Rovetyme Radiuas arms and trailing links
Mantec pumpkin hats
ARB Air compressor
SS brakelines
D90 front brakes
4 Hella 4000 lights
NATO rims with 34" swamper LTB's
A bunch of other bits I cant remember








http://public.fotki.com/Quicksilva/disco/


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Can I get in with this? (Qu!cks!lva)*

Damn there are more and more nice trucks popping up on here!

_Quote, originally posted by *Qu!cks!lva* »_

























Heres some info on it...
Limited Edition XD Discovery
4.11 gears
ARB Airlockers front and rear
Maxidrive Axleshafts
GBR HD Driveshafts
Saftey Devices fully cage
Rovertyme HD steering rods
Mantec sliders
Custon front bumper
Warn Ti9500 winch with synth line
Dual Optima yellow tops
SD Low Roofrack
Mantec snorkel
Xplore Tablet PC for NAV
Midland 79-290 CB
Engel Fridge freezer
15# powertank
TJM rear bumper
OME Expedition duty suspension plus 2" spacers
Rovetyme Radiuas arms and trailing links
Mantec pumpkin hats
ARB Air compressor
SS brakelines
D90 front brakes
4 Hella 4000 lights
NATO rims with 34" swamper LTB's
A bunch of other bits I cant remember








http://public.fotki.com/Quicksilva/disco/


Very nice! I especially like the build-up pics of the XD, especially the roll cage pics. Oh and the SPAS12...soooo sexy.
This thread may interest you since you have some experience with roll cages. http://expeditionportal.com/fo...10854


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: Can I get in with this? (MuddyMudskipper)*

Thats a nice rig you got here...


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: Can I get in with this? (VR6GURU)*

Here are a couple from the last time I went out.


















































































_Modified by VR6GURU at 5:54 AM 1-28-2008_


----------



## jwestpro (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (J_loving)*

Here's my version of the new one: (I don't see a normal photo upload option on here)
http://www.jwestproductions.com/lr3


----------



## davedave (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (jwestpro)*

ok, this thread has me inspired to get one.
how much do solid running examples run if I dont care about cosmetics?


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (davedave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *davedave* »_ok, this thread has me inspired to get one.
how much do solid running examples run if I dont care about cosmetics? 

Solid examples of which Land Rover model?


----------



## davedave (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (VR6GURU)*

Classic 3.9, sorry didnt specify


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

anyone here with a 70s range rover, 2dr, stick?


----------



## Geordie (Jun 22, 2001)

I love the Defenders, but in the last year or two used ones have gone up to $40-60k! I found out too late that my GFs boss's daughter was stiffed by the local LR dealer, they gave her $14k for her low mileage 90. That is theft.
Anyway, the earliest 90s and 110s (only 110 I ever saw for sale here was $65k in 1998!!!) will be 25 years old soon and the bottom should drop out of the Defender market. If I could buy/import what I like it would be a manual transmission Defender 90 td5. Or better still a FFR Wolf. FFRs are the 24v 'fitted for radio' Defenders, and the Wolf is the military XD variant with the 300 tdi engine.


_Modified by Geordie at 10:03 AM 2-16-2008_


----------



## duality (Jan 7, 2007)

lots of people here that need to drive a jeep.


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (duality)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duality* »_lots of people here that need to drive a jeep.

What never ceases to amaze me is how a some Jeepers feel compelled to go on LR threads like this and tell us what we should drive. Check out our thread, dig what we drive if you its your thing, and if you don't keep your lame comments to yourself. Or is being a complete spanner part of that "Jeep thing that I won't understand"? 
I've driven a CJ-2A, CJ5, XJ's, YJ's, and TJ's which were all nice but they're a little cramped for me. Not that I have anything against Jeeps but lots of people here prefer not to own one. You seem to be lost so I'll help you find your way. Here you go troll.http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2867136











_Modified by MuddyMudskipper at 7:22 PM 2-17-2008_


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: Can I get in with this? (Qu!cks!lva)*

New pic taken today I installed the factory brush guard.


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Can I get in with this? (VR6GURU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GURU* »_









Looks good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## theblur (Sep 14, 2000)

*Re: (duality)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duality* »_lots of people here that need to drive a jeep.

so you buy a stock 4cyl tj and 6 months later you're 'that guy.' http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (theblur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theblur* »_
so you buy a stock 4cyl tj and 6 months later you're 'that guy.' http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## neonhor (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (VR6GURU)*

My brother and i went to a socal land rover club meet at glamis. here are some pics
















































This discovery accidently hit a hill and got air haha
























Picture of the "damage"








oh yeah my bros disco with me inside



















_Modified by neonhor at 2:13 PM 2-17-2008_


----------



## duality (Jan 7, 2007)

geez you guys are defensive.
I can't even bust chops anymore? whats this world come to?


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

this thread makes me want to get a land rover to offroad with. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (verb.move)*

if only defenders were not so expensive!


----------



## pr4mnce16v (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (pr4mnce16v)*

Some pics of my brothers D2. Sorry for the verry large pics... I tried resizing them five times.
Anyway, this trail was more of a "beginner trail" because my buddy wanted to take out his brand new ranger, and obviously didn't want any damage. 
If I can find the hardcore mud pics, I'll post them.











































































































































_Modified by pr4mnce16v at 2:30 AM 2-19-2008_


----------



## chronoguy (May 14, 2006)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (neonhor)*

That black disco is SWEEEEET!


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (chronoguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chronoguy* »_That black disco is SWEEEEET!


yeah, im gonna have to agree there... [borat] very nice! [/borat]


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (duality)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duality* »_geez you guys are defensive.
I can't even bust chops anymore? whats this world come to?

Not at all and for those who know me they know that I love busted chops. What I do get tired of is the same old joke. 
Enough of that though. More pics:
Death Valley




















































_Modified by MuddyMudskipper at 3:56 PM 2-19-2008_


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (MuddyMudskipper)*

Very nice that Defender is








When was this? And when are we going back out?
More pics of course


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (VR6GURU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GURU* »_Very nice that Defender is








When was this? And when are we going back out?


The Defender with Campa Trailer belongs to Trevor Tarr. We went out to Death Valley on MLK weekend last month. http://expeditionportal.com/fo...11107
So you wanna go back out to Death Valley eh? Go here: http://expeditionportal.com/fo...12115 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by MuddyMudskipper at 5:09 PM 2-21-2008_


----------



## 95jetta5 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: (MuddyMudskipper)*

Here are a couple pics...im in Toronto....im lookin for some of my other actual off road pics. 2001 Range Rover 4.6 HSE with nav. Thats bout it...enjoy 
man...its March and it is supposed to snow MORE tomorrow
























Looks right at home....although VERY dirty lol


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (95jetta5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *95jetta5* »_Here are a couple pics...im in Toronto....im lookin for some of my other actual off road pics. 2001 Range Rover 4.6 HSE with nav. Thats bout it...enjoy 
man...its March and it is supposed to snow MORE tomorrow
























Looks right at home....although VERY dirty lol









nice house!, if its yurs.
can i move in with you? 
jk


----------



## 95jetta5 (Mar 7, 2008)

lol I wish....its up in Woodbridge (north of Toronto) I think its a little too big for the gf and i lol


----------



## quazar311 (Jun 15, 2000)

*Re: (95jetta5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *95jetta5* »_Here are a couple pics...im in Toronto....im lookin for some of my other actual off road pics. 2001 Range Rover 4.6 HSE with nav. Thats bout it...enjoy 
man...its March and it is supposed to snow MORE tomorrow
























Looks right at home....although VERY dirty lol











The pictures of your RR reminds me of the scenes from 'The Saint' where those techno russian guys are chasing Val Kilmer thru the city.


----------



## DeutschlandLover (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm going to off-roading with the local Rover club this weekend in a D90, and I'll bring pics!
TTT!


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: Can I get in with this? (Qu!cks!lva)*


----------



## DeutschlandLover (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: Can I get in with this? (VR6GURU)*

Even fit for a Queen.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Can I get in with this? (VR6GURU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GURU* »_










i read an article about this car, in one of the Land Rover mags.


----------



## Reflex Tuning (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (neonhor)*

anyone in the New England/tri state area have any rovers for sale? Looking for something 90-99 on the cheap side to use as a second vehicle. PM me if you have anything http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

Great pics! Its nice to see some rovers actualy being used for their intended purpose. I drove an 04 HSE the other day and loved it. I probubly won't get one because or the mpg's and sketchy reliability but I really liked the vehical. And thats comming from a Jeep guy


----------



## codeseven (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (01tj)*



















_Modified by codeseven at 4:22 PM 3-23-2008_


----------



## DeutschlandLover (Feb 5, 2008)

LR's should be lowered....


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (DeutschlandLover)*


----------



## Reflex Tuning (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: (codeseven)*

Joined the rover club this weekend







Got a good deal on this southern truck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## holyhandgrenade (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: (Reflex Tuning)*

you gonna reflex swap it?


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (holyhandgrenade)*

I went to the Adventure Trailers Open House on the 29th (which was fantastic) and something odd happened, three Rovers showed up. In itself that would be rather unremarkable but the three Rovers that showed up were all 1997 models. They were all Willow Green and each was a representative of what LRNA offered that year. We had Conal Mackendrick's P38A, Andrew Walcker's D90 LE, and my Discovery SE7. What are the odds?
http://www.adventuretrailers.com/
































It put a smile on everyone's face!


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

*Re: (MuddyMudskipper)*

Local club outing


















































_Modified by MRVW01 at 5:36 AM 4-8-2008_


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (MRVW01)*

sweet good to see a classic made it out. 
Is the g4 challenge stock?


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

*Re: (VR6GURU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GURU* »_sweet good to see a classic made it out. 
Is the g4 challenge stock?

there were 2 classics. One SWB and the other a LWB!
I think the G4 is stock.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

ya, it looks stock


----------



## JrodVW (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (VR6GURU)*

http://www.pdftown.com
Here is a link to the Factory Service manuals for a bunch of Land Rovers; Discovery and P-38 models included. Hope it helps someone.


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

THANKS FOR THE LINK Jrod! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (JrodVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JrodVW* »_http://www.pdftown.com
Here is a link to the Factory Service manuals for a bunch of Land Rovers; Discovery and P-38 models included. Hope it helps someone. 

Thanks man!


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (tchayton)*

Found these old photos- all taken on my best friend's farm in wales. They've got a small fleet of defenders http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








































Also back in '97:
















Toy Rover


----------



## AtlasD3Miami (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: (01tj)*

Finally used mine today...


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (AtlasD3Miami)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AtlasD3Miami* »_Finally used mine today...










SWEET what trail is this?


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (AtlasD3Miami)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AtlasD3Miami* »_Finally used mine today...









you guy ever get scared of the possible repair costs if something goes wrong? 
oh
'08 Audi R8 - '07 Audi RS4 - '06 Land Rover LR3 V8 SE - '05 Audi A8L W12
nice collection you got there


----------



## AtlasD3Miami (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: (VR6GURU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GURU* »_

SWEET what trail is this?

We did Rattlesnake Canyon, Jacoby Canyon, Gold Mountain, and Heartbreak Ridge.

_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_
you guy ever get scared of the possible repair costs if something goes wrong? 
oh
'08 Audi R8 - '07 Audi RS4 - '06 Land Rover LR3 V8 SE - '05 Audi A8L W12
nice collection you got there 

The group seems to plan well, and despite their reminders that the 2nd half would most likely incur some war marks, I didn't manage to collect any despite my best efforts. Thanks for the comps.
Here's some more pics. I think I'm hooked with a new summer activity.
















































_Modified by AtlasD3Miami at 4:41 PM 5-11-2008_


_Modified by AtlasD3Miami at 7:59 PM 5-11-2008_


----------



## cgvalant (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (AtlasD3Miami)*

I think your camera is crooked


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (AtlasD3Miami)*

the second and last one are damn good shots


----------



## chronoguy (May 14, 2006)

Here is a nice one I found on another site. The guy chopped up a Range Classic.


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (chronoguy)*

Sweet he made a buggy


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (VR6GURU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GURU* »_Sweet he made a buggy 

why not just get n old lightweight


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

I always thought they were good projects if you ever roll your rig. 
Here are some I found


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (01tj)*

I've got over 40 of these from 1987-2002, just need to scan them all.


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_I've got over 40 of these from 1987-2002, just need to scan them all. 

That's pretty sweet man. I especially like the "Soft Dash" ad. I've had a hankering to get a SWB for a long time but the practical side of me says no.









_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_










....unless you own a Discovery.



















_Modified by MuddyMudskipper at 9:24 AM 6-9-2008_


----------



## BenMSki (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: (MuddyMudskipper)*

Just bought my first LR. I've worked at a dealer for 5 years and had resisted the temptation til now


----------



## Dubboi (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (BenMSki)*

My stock disco http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BMW_330Ci_Kid (Aug 2, 2007)

Very nice....
I want a Range Rover or LR3 so badly.


----------



## DigitalTucker (May 29, 2006)

*Re: (BMW_330Ci_Kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMW_330Ci_Kid* »_Very nice....
I want a Range Rover or LR3 so badly. 

Ask your parents?


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (DigitalTucker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DigitalTucker* »_
Ask your parents?
















lmao


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

Testing the Joe Hauler on my truck.


----------



## danielpras (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (VR6GURU)*

hi...i love land rover,
i lived with it since i was born...
my dad is a land rover owner for more than 35 years, he also a mechanic that specialize in land rover and other similar 4x4.
The result is, its is containing my blood became a land rover lover a.k.a The "L R L"...
heres a pic off my dad with his beloved 88 inch series II back in the 1990 when he was going off road with his land rover fellas

</br>

</br>
heres another pics, me test driving blue 88' inch series III of my Mr. Frans Sumampouw (My dad'd friends, actually his land rover patient).

</br>

</br>
my dad and me...

</br>
a pic of my dad's 88 inch series II in 2008, we still own it...and i start to play with it...and he happy with it...hahah

</br>
another pics related to land rover, hahaha...
it my hobby to built or collect land rover models and die cast...

these are the most favorite collection of my landy models and die cast...
</br>

these are the favorite model that i build by my own from zero to somethin'...
check this link for more pics:
http://myownminiworld.blogspot.com/
</br>
well thats some pics of my land rover mind...
i love it, because i have been it it since i was born...and its already take me anywhere...
God Bless Land Rover...
Awesome Oldskool Ride..!


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (danielpras)*


_Quote, originally posted by *danielpras* »_hi...i love land rover,
i lived with it since i was born...
my dad is a land rover owner for more than 35 years, he also a mechanic that specialize in land rover and other similar 4x4.
The result is, its is containing my blood became a land rover lover a.k.a The "L R L"...


Awesome pics! Love the Series Rovers man!


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (MuddyMudskipper)*

theres a car nut that lives pretty close to where i work, likes old british cars (rolls, austins, and of course rovers..) he has a series III doormobile that he imported from australia. It had been converted from a rover motor to a holden V6 IIRC sometime along the way..


----------



## danielpras (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (MuddyMudskipper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MuddyMudskipper* »_
Awesome pics! Love the Series Rovers man!

Thanks Mate'...
Its Oldskool but its kool...hahaha


----------



## rdrocco (Oct 14, 2006)

My New ride
































I was wondering If any one knows were I can get the roof rack for the discovery. 
like this










_Modified by rdrocco at 9:51 AM 10-1-2008_


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

i dream of picking up an early disco with the 5speed here in the states on day, i know we got them


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (rdrocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rdrocco* »_
I was wondering If any one knows were I can get the roof rack for the discovery. 
like this? 


The rack that you are looking for is made by Safety Devices (SD) in the U.K. SD made the parts for the Camel Trophy, racks, snorkels, roll cages, and ladders, as well as the exo-cages for the NAS Defender 110's and 90 hard tops. Unfortunately SD stopped making parts a while ago so the "real" SD rack you are looking for will require hunting on places like discoweb.org, craigslist, LRRForums.com, etc....
If you are creative you can do what a buddy of mine did and look at all of your local dealers' inventories and see if they have a truck in stock with a rack and offer to buy it from them and remove it yourself once a deal is struck. It may take some convincing, but it can be done. 
When you do your search make sure you are getting a SD Highlander rack for the Discovery 2 (1999--->) and not a Discovery 1 as the D1 rack will be shorter in the back. If you have sunroofs you also want to be sure to get the high version of the rack for if you get the low version the rack will not permit their use.
You can visit EE's website for pics of the different models. 
https://www.expeditionexchange.com/safetydevices/
If you cannot find or are not concerned with owning the real SD rack, Northwest parts makes the alternative. Some folks will poo-poo the way they are made, especially the differences in the mount design. Not that it matters, but I'm indifferent.
http://www.northwestparts.com/


_Modified by MuddyMudskipper at 10:27 AM 10-3-2008_


----------



## rdrocco (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (MuddyMudskipper)*

Thanks a lot another quick question. Any Idea what front bumper this is?
thanks


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (rdrocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rdrocco* »_Thanks a lot another quick question. Any Idea what front bumper this is?
thanks
















I haven't a clue without a pic.


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (MuddyMudskipper)*

Muddy Mud dropping knowledge as usual... 
Whats up man when can we do a day trip? The sliders are on


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (VR6GURU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GURU* »_Whats up man when can we do a day trip? The sliders are on 

Hopefully soon. I busted a rear shock in my truck and I need to get an alignment. I think a Vortex Land Rover owner meet and greet might be pretty cool.


----------



## rdrocco (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (MuddyMudskipper)*

my bad this bumper


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (rdrocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rdrocco* »_my bad this bumper

That is a TJM bumper (non bull bar w/o the factory fog light provision. 
http://www.tjmbullbars.com/products.htm#landrover
EE no longer lists them on their site and 4x4connection appears to be blowing them out with no restock planned. I'm not sure what's up, but they might not be available in U.S. soon.
http://www.4by4connection.com/landrover.html 
You may want to call the above to see which is which since they don't have any pics.
There's also the ARB Sahara or full bull bar...

















...the Safari Gard...








http://www.safarigard.com/gall...y-ii/
...or Rovertym.








http://rovertym.com/slimline.htm


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...8wt_0
this is pretty rare


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

2 door range rovers


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

i found all these shots on land rover forums


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

also a 2 door








interior shot of a 2 door


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

There's something about the two door Rangies with vert-slat grille and Rostyle steel wheels that is just right.

_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_2 door range rovers 










On the flipside there's something about new-school Rangies getting yanked out of water holes @ Asuza by a Donkey Truck and an FJC that's just wrong.









_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (MuddyMudskipper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MuddyMudskipper* »_
Hopefully soon. I busted a rear shock in my truck and I need to get an alignment. I think a Vortex Land Rover owner meet and greet might be pretty cool. 

Vortex trip... That would be cool


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

if i ever get a land rover in the near future, which is unlikely, because it would more than double m gas expenses this would be mod #1
































im talking about the tents


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

another cool shot of those 2


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

i bet the landing was pretty painful


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

the best part of the discovery, i think
is that it feels at home offroad


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

and on the road


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

i think the camel trophy blows the g4 challenge away in every way!


----------



## dallas04gli (Jun 25, 2007)

i have always loved the look of the land rovers.


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (dallas04gli)*

I snapped a pic of these at the Ford PAG HQ. Sorry, but some of the pics are crappy. I didn't have my camera so I used a friends. 
Defender 110 CKD (Knock Down Kit)
















'95 Range Rover Classic with just under 7K total miles. 








Restored Series IIa
















La Ruta Maya Expedition Defender 110
















Land Rover TReK 2003 Discovery II








Drive Around The World 2003 Discovery II








'95 Mundo Maya Camel Trophy Discovery I



































_Modified by MuddyMudskipper at 10:33 AM 10-14-2008_


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (MuddyMudskipper)*

series
















and along side some serious competition


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

"Rolling" shot


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

group shot


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

Trans-Darien Expedition 1960
The Darién Gap is a large swath of undeveloped swampland and forest separating Panama and Colombia. It measures just over 160 km (100 miles) long and about 50 km (30 miles) wide. It is not possible to cross between South America and Central America by land without passing through the Darién Gap. As roadbuilding through this area is prohibitively expensive and the environmental toll is steep, it is the missing link in a road connection through the American continents. 
The gap itself was first traversed by the Land Rover La Cucaracha Cariñosa (The Affectionate Cockroach) of the Trans-Darién Expedition 1959-60, crewed by Amado Araúz (Panama), his wife Reina Torres de Araúz, the late former SAS man Richard E. Bevir (UK) and engineer Terence John Whitfield (Australia). They left Chepo, Panama on 2 Feb 1960 and reached Quibdó, Colombia on 17 June, averaging 201 m (220 yd) per hour. A few pictures of this impressive expedition are below.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

I never knew Richard Hammond, of Top Gear was such a big land rover nut. 
has 4:
black 110
yellow 110
1959 series II
1957 series I


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_I never knew Richard Hammond, of Top Gear was such a big land rover nut. 
has 4:
black 110
yellow 110
1959 series II
1957 series I


*Yes* he does. I get _Land Rover Monthly_ from the U.K. and Hammond can often be seen in the mag lending a hand with this or getting help for that.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=S0uSxqHPWGk
In this video he is banging about in the Series I that his wife had purchased for him.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

link doesnt work


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_link doesnt work

Argh!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1pcoTk1cvc


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

Glad i found this thread, SO far we have had 2 dicos, and how have an LR3


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (runnin9z)*

this page is missing pictures


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


----------



## kewlwhip (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: (MuddyMudskipper)*


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

Awesome thread. <3 everything made by the Solihull, England-based Tata Motors SUV brand.


_Modified by 18thHole at 2:47 PM 12-7-2008_


----------



## vdubman1 (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: (18thHole)*

Awesome thread guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif My Uncle just got a new Range Rover HSE with the 4.4 and I've been riding around in it the last couple days and it is SICK. Hasn't been off road yet with it but is going to. He has already used it to tow his skidsteer







With a 7000lb towing capacity why not? It snowed and he has to transport the skid steer around to remove snow from all the apartment/condo buildings he owns. And now I want one.


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (vdubman1)*


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (18thHole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18thHole* »_Awesome thread. <3 everything made by the Solihull, England-based Rover-->British Leyland-->BMW-->Ford Motors SUV brand.

Fixed it for ya! A _true_ product of Tata ownership has yet to be reflected in this thread.


----------



## hy_phy (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (VR6GURU)*

where can i get get a manual deffender


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (hy_phy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hy_phy* »_where can i get get a manual deffender

there are manual defenders for sale in the states


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (hy_phy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hy_phy* »_where can i get get a manual deffender

All 94-95 Defender 90's (none imported for 1996) came from the factory as stick shifts. There are D90's within these year ranges that have auto transmissions but they were converted by the owners. Late in 1994 the LT77 gearbox was replaced by the improved R380 gearbox. All 500 NAS D110's were 5 speeds (and only available in white) and all 1997 D90's came equipped with the 4 speed ZF auto transmission. 
Finding a manual D90 should be relatively easy and finding a stick NAS D110 will be a bit harder and about twice as expensive. It will also depend on if you want a soft top or station wagon (hard top). There were no wagons produced in 1994 and nearly twice as many soft tops vs. hard tops imported in 1995.


----------



## bluehtchbckdrv1 (Jun 4, 2005)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (MuddyMudskipper)*

Thought you guys might get a kick out of this....
Today I took delivery of removable hard top for my '94 D90! Im so happy!!! lol
The top was painted by the previous owner in Beluga Black and he did some minor reinforcing of certain parts of the roof to ensure future rigidity. Its in really great condition.....im really impressed!
Check out the pics...Its only a loose fit, as I have a '94, I have to drill some holes into the body to secure the roof to the car (the removable hard top was only available from '95 on, so most '94s have to drill a few holes):
















































Ya ya....i know the pictures suck....i took them tonight, Ill get better ones tomorrow


----------



## Thecleaner (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (kewlwhip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kewlwhip* »_


















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (Thecleaner)*

got back from costa rica a few weeks ago, and that place is literally series heaven!


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Thecleaner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Thecleaner* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks! That imposing looking guy in the background with his arms crossed is a park ranger.


----------



## DucAudi (Aug 9, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I still want a LR/RR bump!


----------



## rdrocco (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## THURSTON_HOWELL_III (May 8, 2003)

*Re: (rdrocco)*

the drag-rover is sick


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: (VW PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW PAUL* »_









Dope http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chi Town TDI (Nov 12, 2006)

That guy has to have alot of money, geez.


----------



## renegade of funk (Apr 7, 2003)

Can't let it die!
My Disco:


----------



## TigerinColorado (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (ERROL)*

Enjoyed a week spent in one of these recently... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Very fun to drive in a blizzard...


----------



## koko12 (May 3, 2003)

*Re: (AtlasD3Miami)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AtlasD3Miami* »_

















































_Modified by AtlasD3Miami at 4:41 PM 5-11-2008_

_Modified by AtlasD3Miami at 7:59 PM 5-11-2008_

I have nothing Against Land Rover but i think it''s lame that most of these pictures are taken at an angle to dramatize the action


----------



## vwgtiIII (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: (koko12)*

It was the HDR that made them pretty annoying...








Frame-tilt for the win...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
















Hypocrit










_Modified by vwgtiIII at 10:01 AM 4-26-2009_


----------



## monicaw (May 20, 2009)

Lovely..I can see my Landrover - Range rover sports getting dirty but fun in this terrace.


----------



## monicaw (May 20, 2009)

I still love the old range rover sports, It reminds me of my grannys 1978 model. The land rover does have its values which will never fade away


----------



## BenMSki (Nov 30, 2001)

old? the model only came out in 2006.


----------



## -teknien- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (MuddyMudskipper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MuddyMudskipper* »_
You bought the lift from Mad Max Yedor. 

max yedor was my roomate in college.. does anyone have a contact for him?


----------



## techno allah (Aug 21, 2008)

just found this thread







do want a '89 RR classic near me, but sooooo scared of the potential money pit it could be


----------



## kish53a (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (techno allah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *techno allah* »_just found this thread







do want a '89 RR classic near me, but sooooo scared of the potential money pit it could be










_Quote, originally posted by *nike ad campaign* »_ just do it!

I just picked up a 95 RRC LWB and I'm ****ing loving it. 








*pseudo flexing in the front yard*

















The reason why I love it....If this was my mk3, I'd be knees in dash, eating the steering wheel...











_Modified by kish53a at 11:36 PM 7-7-2009_


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)




----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

*Re: (BltByKrmn)*


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

*Re: (BltByKrmn)*


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

Its nice to see some good looking MkII RR's popping up in this thread.


----------



## ArtieLange (Sep 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

My neighbor's D90. Every heavy duty mod imaginable. He's selling it now, too.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ArtieLange)*

sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## charbel (Aug 30, 2009)




----------



## charbel (Aug 30, 2009)




----------



## charbel (Aug 30, 2009)




----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (charbel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *charbel* »_









that looks like a blast http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (charbel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kameirocco* »_








that looks like a blast http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That looks like a wet distributor and an equally wet and potentially pissed off ECU.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

*FV-QR*

This months' Rover's North catalog/newsletter has a nice article about the LRL meeting up with the Camel Trophy Owners groupd. Some beautiful trucks.


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

*FV-QR*

i <3 the Camel trucks


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Sporin)*

Gorgeous!


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Buickboy92)*









It's decided it likes to vomit power steering fluid.


----------



## glxwgn (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (SuperGroove)*


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

*FV-QR*

^^^^^^^^
HOW THE HELL DID THAT HAPPEN?


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MRVW01)*

Just found this thread.
My 2nd Disco. Made sure to get one without sunroofs this time.








(Sub came with it for nothing. Can't complain.)


----------



## NM575 (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Harv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Harv* »_Just found this thread.











Got a goalie in the family?


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (NM575)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NM575* »_
Got a goalie in the family?

Yes. Me.


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Harv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Harv* »_
Made sure to get one without sunroofs this time.










Two words: Umbrella hat.


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: (Kameirocco)*

This is dope http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *ArtieLange* »_My neighbor's D90. Every heavy duty mod imaginable. He's selling it now, too.


----------



## glxwgn (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (yota_vr)*


----------



## charbel (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: (BltByKrmn)*


----------



## ft6crt (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (MuddyMudskipper)*

Honda Crossroad...


MuddyMudskipper said:


> Yeah I guess Honda was providing cars to be sold as Rovers in Europe and Australia (like the Integra/Rover 416i) and in exchange they got a badge engineered Disco a-la Isuzu Rodeo-Honda Passport/Acura SLX - Trooper. What Honda should have been helping the Rover Group with in the whole exchange is tolerances, because you can see a non-Bimmer/Ford Premiere Group derived Rover leak from outer space.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (ft6crt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ft6crt* »_Honda Crossroad...
Yeah, I've got a sales brochure for one. Honda and BMW both had an interest in Rover. Remember the Sterling car sold in the US in the late 1980's? That was Rover coachwork over Honda running gear. 
Cheers


Really? Wanna scan it? It'd be interesting to see how it was marketed. I definitely remember the Sterling too.


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (SuperGroove)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuperGroove* »_








It's decided it likes to vomit power steering fluid. 

haha..def replace the crappy factory hose clamps...had this issue at both ends of the one ps hose.


----------



## gti126 (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: (glxwgn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *glxwgn* »_









any more info/specs on the disco?


----------



## jpcallmotor (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow, there a lot of Rover guys on the vortex!
Unfortunately my D1 is up for sale...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4576911


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (jpcallmotor)*

My Rover hasn't run for a week because of this:
















All kinds of rust on the fuel lines...and i'm pretty bewildered by how small the fuel pump is. After this gets fixed, i've got to tackle bad rear brakes. REALLY bad rear brakes.


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (SuperGroove)*

i know its possible to easily mod a specific gm fuel pump for the D1's...not sure if that's the same for the RR... i think i have a link or two saved on my other computer, i can check it out if you're interested..


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (marked001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marked001* »_i know its possible to easily mod a specific gm fuel pump for the D1's...not sure if that's the same for the RR... i think i have a link or two saved on my other computer, i can check it out if you're interested.. 

Thanks for the offer, but I think I may have found something on discoweb and rangerovers.net. For what it's worth, I really find Atlantic British's prices to be reasonable!
I started thinking before bed last night about the RRCC, which causes me to toss and turn, but I've been wanting to replace the power seats, power windows, and sunroof with hand cranks. I'd also like to rip the stereo and roof liner out and have them both redone.
Anyways, anybody ever locate parts to do manual everything?


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (SuperGroove)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuperGroove* »_
I started thinking before bed last night about the RRCC, which causes me to toss and turn, but I've been wanting to replace the power seats, power windows, and sunroof with hand cranks. I'd also like to rip the stereo and roof liner out and have them both redone.
Anyways, anybody ever locate parts to do manual everything?









I know of people who have done the manual seat conversion with the Discovery which is straightforward. Unplug the underseat electricals and put the manual seats in from a non power Disco, swap the console to get rid of the giant power seat switch holes, and change out the power window panel in the center of the console to get rid of the heated seat buttons. On a RRC it might be a little different since all of the NAS RRC's I've ever seen had power seats. You may want to see if the seat tracks for the Discos and the Classics are interchangeable. If so it should be a breeze.
As for the sunroof, I believe all of the NAS Disco/RRC sunroofs are electric. You can probably get the sunroof mechanisms from an early non U.S. RRC and retrofit it to your truck to get a manual crank. It is probably cheaper, if the sunroof isn't important, to swap roofs from a non sunroof truck onto yours. The roofs on Classics can be unbolted and swapped with about an afternoons worth of work.


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (MuddyMudskipper)*

i'll look into that! I'm starting to get SUV withdrawal:-/ I desperately want to drive it again.


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

*Re: (MuddyMudskipper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MuddyMudskipper* »_The roofs on Classics can be unbolted and swapped with about an afternoons worth of work.

The RRC roof comes off with basic tools??


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (BltByKrmn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BltByKrmn* »_
The RRC roof comes off with basic tools??









I was thinking







too
but then again, the RRCC doesn't exactly exude a sense of being carved out of a solid block of granite. I've been very curious to see how well/poor RRCCs did in crash testing.


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (SuperGroove)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BltByKrmn* »_
The RRC roof comes off with basic tools??










_Quote, originally posted by *SuperGroove* »_
I was thinking







too
but then again, the RRCC doesn't exactly exude a sense of being carved out of a solid block of granite. I've been very curious to see how well/poor RRCCs did in crash testing.

Sure does.








http://lrrforums.com/showthrea...+swap


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (MuddyMudskipper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ME!* »_
On a RRC it might be a little different since all of the NAS RRC's I've ever seen had power seats. You may want to see if the seat tracks for the Discos and the Classics are interchangeable. If so it should be a breeze.

I've given a little thought to what I stated above. On the '95 RRC & LWB "soft dash" the interior shared a ton of components with the Discos including the seats, with the only difference being the direction of the center stitching. This leads me to believe that the seat tracks are the same for all years Disco/RRC _or_ you need to get the tracks out of a '95 RRC to fit Disco seats in your Classic. 
'94 - mid '99 Disco








'95 Classic








If you're interested, I know a guy here in California that would know for sure and be able to get you everything you need to get your RR back on the road including the seats etc. (he's of a Rover used parts guy and Classic nut).




_Modified by MuddyMudskipper at 2:39 PM 9-30-2009_


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

*Re: (MuddyMudskipper)*

Forget a Wrangler, this is just begging for 1/2 doors and a mild cage!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *MuddyMudskipper* »_


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (BltByKrmn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BltByKrmn* »_Forget a Wrangler, this is just begging for 1/2 doors and a *mild cage*!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Is this what you have in mind?


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (MuddyMudskipper)*

i often wonder how reliable my RRCC would be without power windows, moonroof, power/heated seats, alarm system...
but I never wonder about how bad ass it is...evar. Especially if caged


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (SuperGroove)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuperGroove* »_i often wonder how reliable my RRCC would be without power windows, moonroof, power/heated seats, alarm system...
but I never wonder about how bad ass it is...evar. Especially if caged

Ahhh...the reliabilty of the luxury components aren't really important as they can be easily swapped, fixed, or modified for reliability. On the other hand, the reliability of the motor and all of its ancillary componentents is of paramount importance.
Before any sort of cage I would swap out the lame factory Borg Warner viscous coupler tranfer case you have out for the LT230 unit, a "real" transfer case. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by MuddyMudskipper at 3:53 PM 9-30-2009_


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (MuddyMudskipper)*

got the RRCC back up and running. The noticed that the rear brakes were leaking fluid http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Took apart the brakes to find more than just surface rust on the unevenly worn rotors, brake pads that were wearing through the backing plate, and the left rear caliper was seized. But she's up and running Without a radio though (lost radio code, and the serial number must have fallen off the radio a long time ago...because I didn't see it.)


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (SuperGroove)*

Holy rusted metal! Glad you got the Classic up and running.
If the radio is original the dealer will have the code.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (MuddyMudskipper)*

Saw this beast today..


----------



## kewlwhip (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: (MuddyMudskipper)*

_bbq chicken-_


----------



## 5mall5nail5 (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (MuddyMudskipper)*

This is a great thread don't know how I missed it!
Here is my modest truck sporting her new shoes








I drove to work on an off-day to do some work and a co-worker was in with his LR3. He babies the thing so I thought I'd park awkwardly close just to be "that guy"








I want to do some work on it - lift it up some - thinking of the spacer method.


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (kewlwhip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kewlwhip* »_










Hey that's not a RRC rack! It looks kinda like a RR P38 upper basket with disco lower. Got any info on that thing?


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: The everything Land Rover thread. (VR6GURU)*

I'm sure most of you with early RRC's know about my Bosch VR6 alternator swap.
I had my spare VR6 alternator lying around and I was curious to know if it would fit.
I has the original Lucas alternator rebuilt a year earlier, and it had just passed the year mark and failed. Mine was putting out 18v, and I had no desire to spend money on that piece of junk. So in goes my Bosch 120A with 1 simple mod to the original Lucas pulley, make the ID 17mm. I did need a new belt, and a Bosch sensor/fuel injector plug, and some washers as spacers.
Been using that alternator since I installed it back in '04.
I do have 3 spare 120A alternators (needs to be rebuilt), and one 150A W8 water cooled alternator, and a brand new 190A water cooled alternator which I think is for a Touareg or Phaeton, I don't recall.
http://www.3dzubehor.com/Rover....html
Don't have any pics of my RRC I can post, but its not a trail rig.
I do have Bearmach blue coils, gave it a 3" lift compared to the old sagging original coils.
Bilstein shocks and steering damper.
Red poly bushings.
Amber/white front indicators and side repeaters.
Hella 7" H4 E-codes with bi-xenon HIDs *(looking for German spec leveling motors, dash switch and wiring)*.
Hella 550 driving lamps.
I'm looking for a 4.6L block, perhaps John Gadd has one?
I have heads from a Disco 1, these will be ported and gasket matched, valve stems cut back and 3 angle valve job. I'm looking for roller rockers.
I've got a John Eales ported and gasket matched intake manifold with 45mm spun aluminum trumpets. I need to drill and tap for additional vacuum ports, and also for the temp sensor. This is a GEMS intake manifold, I have a '90 RRC, so a few mods are required to retain my original set up.
Looking for John Eales big bore exhaust manifolds. These are cast iron manifolds that replicate the original shape.
Then someday I would like to swap out the BW transfer case for an LT230.
Pic of my John Eales (JE Developments), intake manifold.
http://www.rover-v8.com/jeales...ument









My favorite Rover.








http://germancarscene.com/2007...rover/










_Modified by Eric D at 2:54 PM 12-7-2009_


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

*FV-QR*

found an old pic of my 88 RRC.


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Sporin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sporin* »_found an old pic of my 88 RRC. 








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

*FV-QR*

it looks WAY better in that pic then in real life. Interior was pretty trashed, only 1 window worked, electrics were a real mess, and both sills were rotted out big time. It also blew a heater core (while I had it) and a headgasket (after I sold it, new owner was aware of both issues)
It wheeled great but it hd a lot of issues.


----------



## kewlwhip (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: (MuddyMudskipper)*

some shots i took of my buddy's rig and others-
recent trip to Gorman, CA-

































tode's shot-


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

that velar looks awful familiar


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (foofighter28)*

my new to me 2000 Disco:

































So far we love it!!


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_my new to me 2000 Disco:

So far we love it!!









Nice DII. Any plans for the truck or is it going to remain stock?


----------



## Multiple Dubs (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: (MuddyMudskipper)*

I just bought a truck that is almost the exact same as the one above (much crappier tires though). The bad part is it is my second one and most would say I am an idiot for owning 2. At the price I got it for though I could not pass it up even if I were to use it for parts.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (MuddyMudskipper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MuddyMudskipper* »_
Nice DII. Any plans for the truck or is it going to remain stock?

Trying to keep it stock.... but I said the same thing when I bought my TT....














What are some good websites for information. etc... kinda like a VWVortex for Land Rovers??


----------



## sixdoubleseven (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: (HurleyVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HurleyVW* »_ 
I drove to work on an off-day to do some work and a co-worker was in with his LR3. He babies the thing so I thought I'd park awkwardly close just to be "that guy"










I love this. I hate a-holes who take up two spots at any time. Park well away from the building if you're scared someone may park close to you. I applaud you, sir.


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Morio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morio* »_
Trying to keep it stock.... but I said the same thing when I bought my TT....














What are some good websites for information. etc... kinda like a VWVortex for Land Rovers??

lrrforums.com is a nice place to start. Lots of info and the people are helpful and nice.
discoweb.org is good. The people are so-so, but there is a wealth of info on there. Do yourself a favor and search before asking.
expeditionportal.com - gear and travel laden site. Lots a sweet non-Rover vehicles on there. There is a Rover specific section as well as regional sections. 
expeditionexchange.com - mostly a store, but there is good detailed product info on there. Parts can be found for cheaper elsewhere but few places rival the detail. I stay away from the boards because the people are pricks.
If you decide to go "TT" on your Disco, consider getting the linkage for your transfer case first. It is one of the best mods you can do, even to a stock DII.


----------



## 5mall5nail5 (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (sixdoubleseven)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sixdoubleseven* »_
I love this. I hate a-holes who take up two spots at any time. Park well away from the building if you're scared someone may park close to you. I applaud you, sir.

lol thanks
here's one from our recent snow fall









Guys I want to do the 2" spacer lift, would it look stupid with 255/60/18 A/Ts? What spacer is best for '00 D2?


_Modified by HurleyVW at 3:19 PM 12-29-2009_


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

Leaving for VT tomorrow, hope we get dumped on so I can have some fun in the snow.


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (BltByKrmn)*

how long do Coil's usually last on a RRCC?


_Modified by SuperGroove at 10:39 AM 12-30-2009_


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

*Re: (SuperGroove)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuperGroove* »_still have the P38?
My RRCC has decided to act like it's in tip top shape. Once I depend on it, it lets me down. I've got some trouble shooting to do

Yup! It has actually (knock on wood) been a very reliable car for me over the past 2 years. Most of the money I've spend on it would have been the same for any full size SUV with 100k miles - tires, suspension and brakes.


----------



## Yesmar (Feb 25, 2009)

damn i wish i saw this thread earlier, here's mine. its stock 96 d1 5speed manual black on tan, boring pics. truck is anything but boring.


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (HurleyVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HurleyVW* »_

Guys I want to do the 2" spacer lift, would it look stupid with 255/60/18 A/Ts? What spacer is best for '00 D2?

_Modified by HurleyVW at 3:19 PM 12-29-2009_

I honestly prefer the coil lift to the spacer lift mainly because the coils seem to give a better ride and can be tailored (through different spring rates) to your vehicles purpose and load.
As for a lifted truck with the stock sized tires? I used to have a pic of a grey DII during a build that had a 2" RTE lift with stock sized tires and it looked goofy. 
If you still want spacers, I got a set from this guy a long, long time ago. 
http://toddcosuspensions.com/2larodiiisul.html

_Quote, originally posted by *Yesmar* »_damn i wish i saw this thread earlier, here's mine. its stock 96 d1 5speed manual black on tan, boring pics. truck is anything but boring. 


Better late then never. That's a clean looking DI you have. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (Yesmar)*

wow! I didn't know the Disco I came in a 5-speed!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (SuperGroove)*

oh no!! The modding begins!!! cup holders and trailer wiring have been installed....





















This is how it always starts with me... small little mods ...then next thing you know suspension, etc..


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Yesmar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yesmar* »_damn i wish i saw this thread earlier, here's mine. its stock 96 d1 5speed manual black on tan, boring pics. truck is anything but boring. 

Very nice! Looks just like the one my friend used to have. Does yours have leather and sunroofs?


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (SuperGroove)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuperGroove* »_wow! I didn't know the Disco I came in a 5-speed!

Yep, but only the DI. Same R380 manual gearbox that is used in the Defender.


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (MuddyMudskipper)*

nowhere near as clean as Yesmar's... but here's my 96 D1... (actually, my wife thinks its hers... silly girl)


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (marked001)*

while driving around last night, the headlights flickered, the radio cut in and out, the tachometer bounced around crazily and the battery light came on. I limped it back home, and had AAA come pick me up this morning to drop the car off at my parents house.
Normally I'd be angry about this situation, but I'm happy that all signs point to be a bad alternator, versus something else. The mazda continues to pull daily duty, but I'm super optimistic that after replacing the alternator, the Range Rover will be up to taking over daily duty for a while.


----------



## rcr_x (Apr 21, 1999)

*Re: (SuperGroove)*

I swear I posted pics in this thread but I don't see em anywhere....here's my 1996 D1 "stripper" with 5speed, manual cloth seats, no sunroofs, dealer installed rack & winch, rock sliders, ~2.5" OME springs/shocks, armored dif covers, etc.... got it for the princely sum of $2500 off craigslist from the nephew of the original owner. It came with a 3" thick folder of reciepts from new including the original window sticker. It just turned over 137k miles.
As delivered on 5.5" wide steelies & 235/70r16 BFG A/T's, talk about frightening handling!








on balding 265/70r16" BFG "rugged trail T/A's", they were GREAT in the sand.








on used 245/75r16 studded snows








as she sits now with 275/70r16 BFG A/T's scored off CL for $300! Gawd I love bargain hunting
















Forgot to mention that she came with bolt-on rock sliders installed. The old man that special ordered her spent quite a bit of time out in the California desert, hence the utterly destroyed clear coat on all the horizontal surfaces....



_Modified by rcr_x at 10:16 PM 1-8-2010_


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (rcr_x)*

Veeddy nice!
What's the maintenance been like since getting it?

I installed a new marelli (rebuilt) alternator into my RRCC this afternoon. Seems like it's been the source of my problems.
However, I definitely need a new air flow meter.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Just bought a 96 Disco with 101k on it for tow duty. Took four hours to get the one rear brake done (needed a rotor which isn't easy around rusty bolts!). Seems like it'll be a great truck.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (need_a_VR6)*

Can't be stopped.


----------



## jpcallmotor (Sep 17, 2008)

God why did I open this thread..... I miss my Epsom Green D1.
rcr_x - your Disco looks proper with them steelies, I am liking the D2 headlights. 
You got quite the bargain. Bonus 5spd, cloth seats, rack, sunroof delete!!! I love it! 
Do a hood black in the center to cover up that nasty fade and you are set.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif












_Modified by jpcallmotor at 1:22 AM 2-12-2010_


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (jpcallmotor)*

finally got my rangie up and running properly. learned a lot along the way, but still am green when it comes to being shade tree mechanic.
I developed a nasty hot start problem. Started with ignition (orange, and weak) and purchased distributor, distributor cap, rotor, spark plugs, spark plug wires, and ignition amplifier. That didn't solve it.
bought coolant temp sensor, fuel filter, and fuel pump (used). Finally gave in and bought a fuel pressure gauge and hooked it up to the fuel rail. Rail indicated 20psi, well below standard spec. Bought a new fuel pump, and she has been running great!
Now that she runs, I can start working on her brakes, cooling system, oil leaks, suspension and other things that don't work (rear door, rear defroster, pass. side mirror, etc.)
It's good to have a running Rover


----------



## Yesmar (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (SuperGroove)*

yes d1's make a 5speed
yes it had duel automatic sunroofs. it was an se7 fully loaded, leather fully automatic ect.
thanks to everyone who thought my truck looked clean. (that first pic was right after a wash n wax) normally it looks just like every other black off roader door dings and scratches galore lol.
and the guy with the pics of his black disco on the beach. awesome! i took ours out on the obx beach all the time.
and guys the snow pics are awesome. here in harrisburg PA, this past winter was a blast for the disco
thanks guys, i enjoyed the truck alot and ive always wanted one. but i did end up selling it. i got myself back into another b5 s4... yes i have an addiction... its the b5 s4.







. anyway. by the time i sold it i had a safarigard winch bumper on the front 

















_Modified by Yesmar at 7:55 AM 5-3-2010_


_Modified by Yesmar at 7:56 AM 5-3-2010_


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*FV-QR*

^nice


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

mine will hopefully be gone tonight.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

SuperGroove said:


> mine will hopefully be gone tonight.


That didn't last long.


----------



## BkzTim88 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey can you guys help me out, My father owns a LR3 and i've been looking to surprise him with some minor/mid modifications anyone know a few good web sites on the newer Rover parts
(BTW never tried off roading the LR3 but i have in a '01 4Runner SR5 had a lot of fun, and i snow tracked my MKV surprisingly the all seasons did pretty good in responding to corrective steering i just needed more clearance i was plowing snow i'm dropped a bit :screwy


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

BkzTim88 said:


> Hey can you guys help me out, My father owns a LR3 and i've been looking to surprise him with some minor/mid modifications anyone know a few good web sites on the newer Rover parts
> (BTW never tried off roading the LR3 but i have in a '01 4Runner SR5 had a lot of fun, and i snow tracked my MKV surprisingly the all seasons did pretty good in responding to corrective steering i just needed more clearance i was plowing snow i'm dropped a bit :screwy












www.roverparts.com


----------



## renohuskerdu (May 1, 2010)

*OK, I'll bite, here's my Classic*

It's not pretty anymore, but I win trials competitions with it! You shoulda seen it pristine when I bought it. The PO was the kind of guy that notes every fillup, oil change etc. It was almost like new, and very little rust. 

*A year or so ago, before the big rollover incident:* 









*After the rollover:* 









*Undergoing top removal:* 









*Current state, still very much a work in progress:* 








*But finished enough to compete or get firewood now.*:laugh:


----------



## HighFructoseCornSyrp (Jun 6, 2004)

*my classic*



















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Np9G8emtIk

Found out I had a big hole in my floorboard when I drove through that river Filled my truck up pretty good haha.


----------



## renohuskerdu (May 1, 2010)

HighFructoseCornSyrp said:


> Found out I had a big hole in my floorboard when I drove through that river Filled my truck up pretty good haha.


The only good Classic is a muddy one! Yep, floorboards rust pretty bad. I had to hack out a bit of mine and weld in new steel. Now that it's a buggy I'm only going to weld in SS anymore. I need to buy a SS spool, and another gas bottle first.


----------



## HighFructoseCornSyrp (Jun 6, 2004)

I'd like to stick a Mercedes 300D in the Classic pictured above...I have several other vehicles so this is just my toy really. If I have the engine and am willing to fab up some engine mounts, what is the major impediment to doing so? I am new to this kind of thing, but I enjoy working on stuff. I see it as kind of a puzzle so difficulty is actually a bit of a plus because it forces me to learn something new.

What do you think? What will be difficult about putting a 300D into a Classic?


----------



## HighFructoseCornSyrp (Jun 6, 2004)

I thought about welding my floorboard, but was in a hurry for a camping trip. So, I got a piece of gas station fascia (part aluminum part plastic board basically), cut it to fit the floor board, and pop riveted it in. After that, I used bathroom caulk and sealed the living crap out of all the edges of the new floorboard panel. It is surprisingly watertight. As a plus, it quieted down the noise in the cab when driving on the highway


----------



## renohuskerdu (May 1, 2010)

HighFructoseCornSyrp said:


> What do you think? What will be difficult about putting a 300D into a Classic?


Should work if you grab the trans and TC from a benz G. Then you only need to fab up mounts and linkages, and get custom driveshafts. Else you have to make benz motor to RR trans, would only be feasible if you have the ZF automatic, because benz used that too. But you'd have to revalve the trans to shift lower.

LR put many different motors in RRs including the dreaded PRV V6 and a monster 6cyl diesel atmo. Pretty rare, but I have seen both with my eyes.

A popular swap is the 6.2L diesel V8 from GM pickups using a THD400.


----------



## ibedrooms (Jun 3, 2010)

VRsexxy said:


> My buddy Joe's Disco on the Cleghorn Trail Thanksgiving weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like fun


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

I have been many places _except_ Cleghorn. One of these days.


----------



## ZLandrum (Apr 17, 2010)

My 89 RRC... currently parked as i'm undergoing a engine swap... putting a 350 in this bad boy, should be pretty boss after that. Only reason i'm swapping is the block cracked after i lent the truck to my brother for a snowboard trip, and he let it overheat once.... Damn aluminum blocks!!


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Had to get a new radiator and fan clutch for my Disco 1.It was flowing at less than 30%. Started to overheat and luckily didn't crack anything or blow the headgasket. OEM radiator is over $600 from AB, dealer wants $1000. Not paying that. 

Found one out in OK. $365 shipped from http://www.rovercannibal.com/rover/. 

Shelled out over $1000 for radiator, fan clutch, power steering hoses, fluids, and labor. 

I pretty much replaced every single part on the motor. It should run forever now.


----------



## PintSized (Sep 27, 2005)

hey all -

Hoping to get a little insight. Wanting to pick up a truck for work and occasional off-road (nothing too serious, fireroads/trails), been seriously looking at discos, more around 03/04 discos. Really wish I could get a Defender and if it was in price range I wouldn't be asking stupid questions, just making posts saying "look at my Defender!"

Are they as bad as everyone makes them out to be? I've been doing a bit of research and apparenty the head gaskets blow every 20k, they overheat by sitting in the driver seat, the front diff will explode and take the trans out every 15k, electrics (it's british this is the only part that I believe...) and so on...

As a VW guy, primarily A1/A2, is this a feasible investment? I love the look and idea but I already spend enough time tinkering w/ VWs I don't really want to have another project (other than planned ones, unplanned projects suck). Can they been a feasible DD if maintained or are they just a permanent time bomb?


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

PintSized said:


> hey all -
> 
> Hoping to get a little insight. Wanting to pick up a truck for work and occasional off-road (nothing too serious, fireroads/trails), been seriously looking at discos, more around 03/04 discos. Really wish I could get a Defender and if it was in price range I wouldn't be asking stupid questions, just making posts saying "look at my Defender!"
> 
> ...


2003 Discos don't have the center locking diff and have Electronic Traction Control (ETC), Active Hill Decent, and Active Cornering Enhancement (ACE) system which replaced the usual antiroll bars with hydraulic rams, to reduce body lean in hard turns. All of these overcomplicated systems make the '03 models less desirable. In 2004 LR dumped all of the e-nanny on/off road garbage and reverted back to old fashioned mechanical stuff like the CDL and sway bars. 2004 Discos are either good or terrible. My friend had an '04 which was plagued by more problems than my '97 ever had. I've had my Disco for seven years and as a whole it has been an excellent daily, but time is not on my side and things are going to need to be looked over and replaced preventatively. 

Know that you will tinker like an Mk2, on a vehicle that is simple to enough to work on with parts that can be expensive when purchased new. Luckily for us, parts are relatively abundant at junk yards and on enthusiast sites (similar to Vortex), albeit pricier for the last of the Discos like the '04. If I were to liken them to a VW product I would say they're like VR6 Corrados. You take the good with the bad.


----------



## renohuskerdu (May 1, 2010)

PintSized said:


> ...apparenty the head gaskets blow every 20k, they overheat by sitting in the driver seat, the front diff will explode and take the trans out every 15k, electrics (it's british this is the only part that I believe...) and so on...


- I beat my RR V8 hard and have never lost a head gasket, never heard of that problem. 
- No overheating either except once stuck in very deep snow trying to power thru it. That's kind of my fault, stupid macho driving. I saw the temp gauge rising, no damage.
- The front diff is as solid as the rear, lol, they are the same diff! Both are sturdy but if you spin one tire a lot the spider cages can wear a bit, get a locker or spin less. Look for beef-up parts from a UK business called Ashcroft Transmissions. An LR axle can be as strong as a Dana 44.
- Auto trans are solid too, made by ZF, and as good as your maintenance. Install a temp gauge and synth ATF. No problems with mine.
- Electrics are not a strong point. Switches seem to have been designed by drunk monkeys. I avoid all the high-zoot crap on any LR and stick with basics to avoid electrical issues. Had to chance to buy a loaded Disco cheap, with dual sunroofs and all options, turned it down. Now I am buying a simpler one (still has AC) as a tow rig.

That's all folks


----------



## renohuskerdu (May 1, 2010)

ZLandrum said:


> My 89 RRC... currently parked as i'm undergoing a engine swap... putting a 350 in this bad boy, should be pretty boss after that. Only reason i'm swapping is the block cracked after i lent the truck to my brother for a snowboard trip, and he let it overheat once.... Damn aluminum blocks!!...


omg, guess you fired your brother, eh? :laugh:

Watch out, you will probably break axleshafts with a GM small block in there. LR offers HD rear axle shafts as a factory part, cheap. Bigger drive flanges from a Def 300td are another good cheap upgrade from LR.

Disco front axle shafts are a little big stronger, you can go to those. If you still break those (I did) then Ashcroft Trans has very HD front axle shafts available. They aren't cheap but you won't break one. Maxi-Drive in Oz is no longer in business btw.

Caveat: I live in yurrup now so I don't know much about US suppliers such as Longfield Superaxle that might also have parts for your buildup.


----------



## PintSized (Sep 27, 2005)

> 2003 Discos don't have the center locking diff and have Electronic Traction Control (ETC), Active Hill Decent, and Active Cornering Enhancement (ACE) system which replaced the usual antiroll bars with hydraulic rams, to reduce body lean in hard turns. All of these overcomplicated systems make the '03 models less desirable. In 2004 LR dumped all of the e-nanny on/off road garbage and reverted back to old fashioned mechanical stuff like the CDL and sway bars. 2004 Discos are either good or terrible. My friend had an '04 which was plagued by more problems than my '97 ever had. I've had my Disco for seven years and as a whole it has been an excellent daily, but time is not on my side and things are going to need to be looked over and replaced preventatively.


Are there better years to look at? I can find the 03/04 seemingly easily w/ low mileage, if possible I really want a lower mileage vehicle. The Corrado thing, I understand that very well. 

I figured a lot of what I read depended on what you got and how you take care of it - but the electrics, I knew that was accurate!

What I'd like to find is something simple, reliable, cold A/C (daily driver, ATL heat... my A2 is slowly roasting me), maybe do bumpers and rock sliders to handle rougher trail and not beat the body up, no heavy wheeling, just rough trails. Unfortunately it'll be early spring before I can pick anything up, but like to get a solid direction. Any suggestions? :beer:


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

PintSized said:


> Are there better years to look at? I can find the 03/04 seemingly easily w/ low mileage, if possible I really want a lower mileage vehicle. The Corrado thing, I understand that very well.
> 
> I figured a lot of what I read depended on what you got and how you take care of it - but the electrics, I knew that was accurate!


I personally prefer the 1997 Series I Discos, but finding them with low miles is nearly impossible these days. After that the 2004 is definitely my only other choice. I was lucky to get mine in '03 with a little over 45K on the clock, and my friend bought his a year ago with a little over 54K on the clock from the original owner. The later Series I and all Series II Discos are not necessarily plagued by the typically bad Brit electronics because the brief BMW ownership helped to iron out many of the early non-USDM Disco problems. It's just that too much electronic whiz-bangery, like in any car, doesn't age well. A good example of this is the MkII Range Rover (P38) that was British Leyland's final and most dreadful opus with the Land Rover marque. Easy on the eyes, but chocked so full of poorly conceived, designed, and executed electronics/gadgets that folks selling them today are practically paying the buyer to take it off of their hands. So bad in fact, that BMW axed the old and gave us the MkIII Range Rover pretty much the day they walked through the doors of Solihull. The essence of which we still see today in the whole LR/RR model lineup. 



PintSized said:


> What I'd like to find is something simple, reliable, cold A/C (daily driver, ATL heat... my A2 is slowly roasting me), maybe do bumpers and rock sliders to handle rougher trail and not beat the body up, no heavy wheeling, just rough trails. Unfortunately it'll be early spring before I can pick anything up, but like to get a solid direction. Any suggestions? :beer:


I like Land Rovers and I can understand how "the look" would want to make you crawl in bed with one. However, this can be a fatal attraction for the ill prepared. My friend that I mentioned in my previous post went from a money pit P38 Range Rover to a 2004 Disco. He had some minor coolant leak/gasket issues that were all taken care of under warranty. IMO the truck was a solid performer, but as soon as the warranty ran out he sold it. Two weeks later his old Disco blew a head gasket. My Rover has suited me fine and has been providing me with "reliable" enjoyment for about 70K bumpy, dusty, and rock strewn miles. Did I break stuff? Yes, but only under harsh circumstances. I knew what I was getting into when buying my Rover and was prepared for the highs and lows of the experience. You get good ones and you get bad ones, but classic and neo-classic Rover ownership is best suited for the patient enthusiast who isn't afraid of a little research and oily DYI duties. The bottom line is that proper maintenance and diligent repairs are the keystones to happy Rover ownership. Oh, look for a 2004 base model S or SE and definitely no sunroofs. 



















p.s. - if you are enjoying the tinker toy factor of your MkI/MkII VWs and are unsure if you can live with a Rover...buy a six-cylinder FJ80 Land Cruiser. You can have your butch looking safari rig coupled with Toyota durability. Head gaskets like to seep on these but that is easily fixed.

(edit: GRAMMMMAAAARRR!)


----------



## renohuskerdu (May 1, 2010)

MuddyMudskipper said:


> ......buy a six-cylinder FJ80 Land Cruiser. You can have your butch looking safari rig coupled with Toyota durability. Head gaskets like to seep on these but that is easily fixed.


Agreed. Here's mine, with the 1-HDT turbodiesel.








Headed off to a 4x4 trials comp early the next day!


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

^^^The Irony. :beer:


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

PintSized said:


> What I'd like to find is something simple, reliable, cold A/C (daily driver, ATL heat... my A2 is slowly roasting me), maybe do bumpers and rock sliders to handle rougher trail and not beat the body up, no heavy wheeling, just rough trails. Unfortunately it'll be early spring before I can pick anything up, but like to get a solid direction. Any suggestions? :beer:


I guess that can describe mine, but I still have a ton of stuff wrong with it.

I daily my '97 Disco 1, but it comes with the price of 9mpg. Like said, just dropped over $1000 on a radiator, fan clutch, power steering hose, labor and fluids. Rover cannible went thru 5 different used radiators, all of them were junk, so I have to just buy a new one. 

I still have a ton of stuff that needs fixed tho. 

-Death wobble at 60mph.
-Drives side window can't roll down the whole way or it doesn't come up.
-One power lock suddenly died.
-Rear window is held up with a piece of wood.
-No cruise control.
-Crazy windsheild wiper action.
-Back door doesn't open without doing a magic trick. 
-Back door rattles like mad.

...and the list goes on.

But I still consider my Rover to me in good shape and ''reliable''. It doesn't throw any codes or have a CEL and that's a rare thing.

But honestly be prepared to spend money when time comes and to live with the eletrical faults.


----------



## PintSized (Sep 27, 2005)

That's kinda the thing I expected with the price they are running, but I can more feasibly spend less cash now and afford repairs as things go and get what I want vs the price of newer stuff that isn't as fun. I'm not afraid to work on it, but after something is fixed (if done right) I don't want to have to worry about again. It's british so I know the electrics are fiddly - Rovers use normal chassis ground, it's not reversed right??

I've got some time to research (maybe I just am attracted to fiddly cars...)

I don't want to clog up the post with my useless chatter, but I do appreciate the insight. :beer::beer:

(bitchin ride btw MuddyMudskipper)


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

I've pretty much fixed everything Harv mentioned in his post on my truck on the cheap with the exception of a couple things that haven't bitten me yet. I've replaced both passenger side doors from a tree branch mishap, my front driveshaft (broken) , my rear 3rd (explosion), a door panel, some switches, a relay, etc... 



PintSized said:


> (bitchin ride btw MuddyMudskipper)


Thanks.

My original fuel pump just died. A new complete assembly costs close to $400 for the Advanced Evap System trucks like mine. Complete assemblies are the only way they are available from retailers. Lucky for me there's a DIY pump only replacement fix that shouldn't cost more than $100.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

After replacing the radiator, fan clutch, all the coolant, testing the t-stat, testing for C02...My Disco is still overheating.


----------



## renohuskerdu (May 1, 2010)

Harv said:


> After replacing the radiator, fan clutch, all the coolant, testing the t-stat, testing for C02...My Disco is still overheating.......radiators, all of them were junk, so I have to just buy a new one. ... -Death wobble at 60mph.


New water pump. I'd also suggest losing the fan clutch - I know, you just replaced it - and fitting a metal flex fan instead. Longterm anyway, don't buy another fan clutch.

We don't buy LR radiators anymore for our rigs even though we can get them from the UK. They only last a few years and don't fit exactly right. We fit a bigger rad from a euro Iveco delivery van. You need a few aluminum angle bits and some drilling to fit it. But the hoses slide right on.

The death wobble is often a front Panhard bushing.

hope that helps...us LR guys gotta stick together


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

renohuskerdu said:


> The death wobble is often a front Panhard bushing.


The bolts that attach the panhard rod to the frame could be loose too. My friend had severe death wobble on his '96 SD.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Thanks for the help guys.

I'm vary that it's the waterpump, because either they work or they don't work. It only seems to be overheating when I turn the A/C on. 

I'm going to test the radiator cap to see if it has pressure, then replace the t-stat for the hell of it. The Disco has 165k on it, so I might as well replace for peace of mind. 


I need to get the death wobble fixed soon also. My remedy for it is either to drive under 60mph, or over 70mph. No wobbles there.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Figured out the problem..

They tore apart the t-stat and found a foreign substance in there.

Turns out when they installed the radiator they left a tiny piece of packing material in the right end tank tube. It got sucked into the t-stat and clogged it up. 

Problem solved, no charge. Phew.


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

*Good to hear!*

^^^Sometimes its the simplest of things. :sly: :beer:


----------



## ibedrooms (Jun 3, 2010)

renohuskerdu said:


> It's not pretty anymore, but I win trials competitions with it! You shoulda seen it pristine when I bought it. The PO was the kind of guy that notes every fillup, oil change etc. It was almost like new, and very little rust.
> 
> *A year or so ago, before the big rollover incident:*
> 
> ...


 any updates on this?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Just clicked over 106k today and managed to find this thread again. Still loving my Disco. Tons of stuff still dont work that I plan to not fix (CEL, SRS, ABS lights, no cruise, no fogs, clock light.. more maybe!) but nothing else has really broken on it in the 5k I've had the truck. Managed to get 16.2mpg on the last fillup as well, up from the 14.x when I got it. Key is 'conserving momentum' I drive everywhere at exactly 50, even my driveway!


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

My fuel pump went teets up. But thanks to this I was able to get it fixed on the cheap. :thumbup:


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

MuddyMudskipper said:


> My fuel pump went teets up. But thanks to this I was able to get it fixed on the cheap. :thumbup:


Nice :thumbup:

Mine went a few years back, opened the access door and found it full of sand. Don't know how that much sand got in there, but I suppose it's better than rust.


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

Harv said:


> Nice :thumbup:
> 
> Mine went a few years back, opened the access door and found it full of sand. Don't know how that much sand got in there, but I suppose it's better than rust.


I guess the leaking can go both ways. :sly:

One more thing, the fuel pump fix was super easy and it took me a little less than an hour to do. :thumbup:


----------



## renohuskerdu (May 1, 2010)

ibedrooms said:


> any updates on this?


I did a trials late June, took second place, not bad. But in order to compete the organizers made me fab up a hood in less than an hour! Fortunately I had a sheet of aluminum diamond plate on hand. It looks hideous, and I can't see spit around it.









I have another competition early Sept, and that shiny new sheet of diamond plate you see on the left will become a nice permanent bikini hood, with holes cut here and there around items that stick up (such as the MAF, top of radiator, PS reservoir) to lay as low as possible and give me better visibility.

I'm getting really antsy to whack off the back too. Right now the stock 20gal fuel tank is mounted in the back, but a buddy just gave me a neat little 5gal tank that would be perfect for trials competes ... and leave the entire back of the rig empty, ready to meet Mister plasma cutter.


----------



## RenegadeE36 (Aug 23, 2010)

Heres my RRC. Few local trails and some camping.


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

^^:thumbup: (especially the last pic)


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Just picked up a simbar for $200.00!!! nice and should hold me until I want something more custom:











I have rear jumpseats on the way.... and might pick up a roof rack.... then I should be ready for some Fall camping ( I have 4 kids need seats and room for stuff)


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Coming up on 2 years of ownership with my green Disco. (Had a white SE7 before, sold it before the days of $4.00 gas)

Added up all my receipts from the 2 years, over $3000 of stuff. :what: This doesn't included any aftermarket stuff. All just normal upkeep and replacing of parts that needed it.










The replaced the steering damper. The OEM unit had over 165k on it and was gone, the new one went in and the steering feels brand new. Awesome.


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

Harv said:


> Added up all my receipts from the 2 years, over $3000 of stuff. :what: This doesn't included any aftermarket stuff. All just normal upkeep and replacing of parts that needed it.


You're a braver man than I. I am too chicken to pour over my bookish folder of aftermarket receipts for fear of an instant body wide shut down and skull implosion. The oil change mandated perusal of my Disco's maintenance log book gives me a very skewed view of money spent in nearly five years of Rover ownership...and that's enough for me. :screwy:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Morio said:


> I have rear jumpseats on the way.... and might pick up a roof rack.... then I should be ready for some Fall camping ( I have 4 kids need seats and room for stuff)


Where'd you get jumpseats? Stock SE7 ones? Let me know how they go in, I want to do that to my SD.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Where'd you get jumpseats? Stock SE7 ones? Let me know how they go in, I want to do that to my SD.


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1997...tors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories#ht_500wt_956


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Where'd you get jumpseats? Stock SE7 ones? Let me know how they go in, I want to do that to my SD.


Morio has a D2 so his jump seat set up will be completely different from your D1. 

A D2 has much larger forward facing jump seats with a head rest that flips down from the roof. Super comfy even for the adults.


















D1 jumpseats face each other and should only be used for kids or obstreperous adults as they are tiny and torturous. On the rare occasions I've had a full sized adult in the way back (two is a fools endeavor lest each occupant is a circus contortionist, oompa loompa, or double amputee) she's complained of a somewhat nauseating ride from what I can only figure to be sitting aft of the rear wheels. 


















The swap is easy to do for your SD. You need all of the brackets, nuts/bolts, seatbealt hardware, and each SE7 specific left and right cargo panels. The only caveat is that SE7s typically have rear airconditioning which your SD does not. Because of the rear air, the driver's side jumpseat doesn't stow flush because the blower and main ducting are behind the cargo panel. To me (and I own an SE7) this takes away too much of the D1's already limited cargo space. This waste of space would be even lamer on your SD since you would be losing cargo area without the benefits of rear air. If a six seater would suffice, I would only add the jumper to the passenger side because it stows cleanly and gobbles no more space than the storage binnacle your Disco already has.










^^Passenger side



















^^Here's my truck. As you can see the driver's side jumper doesn't stow flush. But, as you can also see I dumped my passenger side jumper because I needed a solid place to mount my air tank without losing even more cargo space while keeping one jumper. :banghead:

Places like eBay, Roverdude, Specialized, and Rover Cannibal are good sources for the complete jumper set-ups.

:thumbup:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

correct!!!! I am slowly trying to piece it together...... even though the seats are nicer.... I have more parts to buy to convert :banghead::banghead::banghead: and finding them seem to be a PITA..... I got the seats arriving next week.... but I still need all the trim pieces, seat belts, head rests, etc...


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

When I had my SE7, the only time they were relative is when people would compliment how cool they were. I think I only used them 1 time in 2 years of owning it. 

Other than that, they took up space and got in the way. So glad my SD doesn't have them.


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

Given a choice I would have rather had a white SD. 

I had just rolled (not flopped!) my white '95 and I needed a suitable replacement. A, my, '97 SE7 popped up with super low miles and in great condition making it a no-brainer. As weird as it may sound, manual cloth seats, no sun-roofs, no rear air, and no jumpers is something I pine for.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

yeah... I have 4 kids and they love to go camping... so we need the seats:beer: but I do see how they take up more room ....... I would of bought a SE7 but couldn't find one with the price point and required pre-work I wanted in a Land Rover....:thumbup:


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

Ehh, I guess I should throw my monster up. Its completely impractical, gets about 10 or 11 mpg, doesnt fit into parking garages (big issue considering where I live) and I wont go faster than 65mph so trips are a little long but I wouldnt have it any other way.


















Make: Land Rover
Model: Discovery
Year: 1995

Engine: 3.9L, normally aspirated (working on planning a swap with more power and better mpg for range)
Trans: Auto
T-Case: Stock
Front Axle: Stock 3.54 (3.90's soon)
Rear Axle: Detroit Locker, stock 3.54 (see above), diff/ pinion guard/ slider
Tires: 255/85 R16 BFG MTs
Wheels: D1 16" black steel
Steering: Rovertym HD steering linkage
Suspension: SafariGard 3 link with Terraflex center link, Rovertym 3" lift with 1" aluminum spacers, Fox 2.0 Emulsion shocks with custom 2" extensions, Rovertracks rear links
Exterior/ Armor/ Other: ARB front bumper with reinforced recovery points, Warn XD9000, Great Basin Rover Front Drive Shaft, Rotoflex conversion, Mean Green Gear Reduction Starter, Safari Gard rock sliders, full rack (flooring, limb riser tabs and hi lift mount), 6x Hella 3000 (front), 2x Hella FF50 rear, No Loss valve stems, ARB fridge (with Engel bag and transit mount), 2x Pelican 1650 (full of recovery gear and like them better than drawers as these are easily removable), Removed small section of rear seat for extra storage (easily accessed through side door which is a plus), Hi- Lift jack with Jackmate, CO2 tank with Ultimate Air and hose, LR Genuine ladder, D2 cupholders (sounds small but seriously the best mod), Safari Snorkel, 2x Aluminum sand ladders, Hood black out, faded paint in spots, a few dents and a few scratches.

Have a stainless steel panel for the rear door that is currently off the truck so I can add a fold down table to it. Dual battery set up is almost back to a functioning state as the Power Gate will be in my hands and on the truck on Saturday.


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

^^Nice D1! :thumbup:


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

MuddyMudskipper said:


> ^^Nice D1! :thumbup:


Thanks. She gets me around. Has to, since its my primary vehicle. Its coming around. Itll never win beauty contests but she will make her way down, through, or over just about anything.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

MuddyMudskipper said:


> Given a choice I would have rather had a white SD.


Funny I was specifically trying to find a D1 SE7 when a low mile cheap, white, SD dropped into my lap. 

Thanks for the tips on the jumpers. Good call on the side facing, I forgot about that. We have a noob due in October and can't figure out a good way to get the whole crew into the Disco. I thought I might be able to put my oldest back there, def not though with the side facing seat.


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Funny I was specifically trying to find a D1 SE7 when a low mile cheap, white, SD dropped into my lap.
> 
> Thanks for the tips on the jumpers. Good call on the side facing, I forgot about that. We have a noob due in October and can't figure out a good way to get the whole crew into the Disco. I thought I might be able to put my oldest back there, def not though with the side facing seat.


That _is_ funny. I think the use of side facing jumpers are only cool if you're a pre-teen traveller.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

jump seats showed up!!! Now looking for seat belts and rear panels:beer:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

fun fun fun... I got the three amigos yesterday and I am looking into getting software to extract the codes as well as clear them..... I noticed that the ABS amigo and the Bearmatch Hawkeye seem to be the most popular choices.....

I thought I would ask this question here since most of the people with land rovers on this forum also own VAG products...... I have a full Rosstech scan tool and I know I can clear and extract codes like a typical OBD reader... My question, is there a software out there that will let me use my rosstech KEY-USB to read and clear ABS and other Land Rover systems?

The ABS Amigo seems like a great product but for $200 just to read and clear the "3 amigos" seems a bit pricey...

Thanks:beer:


----------



## mad8vskillz (Aug 20, 2001)

i have the possibility of picking up a '97 disco with 170k on it for $2000 is this a horrible idea or what?


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

mad8vskillz said:


> i have the possibility of picking up a '97 disco with 170k on it for $2000 is this a horrible idea or what?


 This sounds like a case of the ''Sweet, a Euro SUV from a luxury brand for cheap.'' 


If you are buying it because you really want a Disco then do it. But if you are buying it because it just came along and the idea seems interesting and the cost seems right then yes, horrible idea. Discos for $2000 have issues. They wouldn't be $2000 if they didn't. Look at the Land Rovers that are cared for by enthusiasts, they are priced above average market value because they don't have stupid issues that will drive you broke or leave you broke down on the side of the road.


----------



## mad8vskillz (Aug 20, 2001)

Harv said:


> This sounds like a case of the ''Sweet, a Euro SUV from a luxury brand for cheap.''
> 
> 
> If you are buying it because you really want a Disco then do it. But if you are buying it because it just came along and the idea seems interesting and the cost seems right then yes, horrible idea. Discos for $2000 have issues. They wouldn't be $2000 if they didn't. Look at the Land Rovers that are cared for by enthusiasts, they are priced above average market value because they don't have stupid issues that will drive you broke or leave you broke down on the side of the road.


 thank you for talking some sense into me :beer: i've already got one broken vehicle and a 2nd would just make life even more frustrating


----------



## twinscrewcaddy (Mar 27, 2008)

Harv said:


> This sounds like a case of the ''Sweet, a Euro SUV from a luxury brand for cheap.''
> 
> 
> If you are buying it because you really want a Disco then do it. But if you are buying it because it just came along and the idea seems interesting and the cost seems right then yes, horrible idea. Discos for $2000 have issues. They wouldn't be $2000 if they didn't. Look at the Land Rovers that are cared for by enthusiasts, they are priced above average market value because they don't have stupid issues that will drive you broke or leave you broke down on the side of the road.


Words of wisdow i am listening too aswell! Just got a nice 95 RRC LWB for a fair price... not cheap, but fair, from an enthusiest that has done the right maintenance. Super clean ride and everything works. No leaks. I hope it serves me well!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Harv said:


> This sounds like a case of the ''Sweet, a Euro SUV from a luxury brand for cheap.''


That's how I ended up with one and I couldn't be happier really. A buddy of mine who is a LR tech pushed me over the edge by saying "Quit being a *****, you had a B5 S4, how much worse do you think a vehicle can F you? The Disco will be cake." Sold lol. I've done oil changes, need to put a fan clutch and new tires on for the winter but that's about it.


----------



## gti126 (Aug 27, 2004)

My dad bought the ABS Amigo for his 00 Disco 2. It works just fine to read and clear the codes but they will come back.

He actually just fixed the 3 Amigos last week. It bypasses the relay/actuator that causes the problem. I will see if I can find the info and pass it along.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)




----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

^ That rig is mean :thumbup:


----------



## twinscrewcaddy (Mar 27, 2008)

Ain't she a looker?!


----------



## cred05 (Jun 21, 2008)

This is a good thread. Can anyone suggest a really good land rover forum, more specifically aimed at Disco's?


----------



## twinscrewcaddy (Mar 27, 2008)

i've only heard this one is good. 

http://www.discoweb.org/

i run a RRC... but the guy I bought it from says he likes the site fo Disco.


----------



## Quinn1.8t (Oct 8, 2006)

Not mine, but I wish...


----------



## cred05 (Jun 21, 2008)

twinscrewcaddy said:


> i've only heard this one is good.
> 
> http://www.discoweb.org/
> 
> i run a RRC... but the guy I bought it from says he likes the site fo Disco.


Thanks!


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

Last weekend: 









































Then, on the way home, blew a rear axle/ wheel seal. Pulled it into the driveway and replaced the seals, bearings, gaskets, rear discs, rear pads and, while I was there, put in the Ashcrofts HD rear shafts I had sitting on the floor. Got it together, ate dinner and then went to drive home. Didnt make it home: 









Turns out that the rear brake kit rebuild kit with new rotors and Ferrodo pads that you get from Atlantic British are too thick. The rear pads were dragging and actually smoking. I panicked at a light as I saw the smoke pouring out and pulled into a parking lot. Jumped out with the extinguisher ready to do work. Just dumped a little bit of water on the rotors and hubs and it instantly sizzled. Called roadside and got it towed the couple of miles to the shop where theyve installed new thinner rear pads. Note to you D1 owners, the AB kit is too thick.


----------



## renohuskerdu (May 1, 2010)

Here in yurrup we buy many stock parts from Britpart, pretty consistent good fit so far. Dunno if they ship to USA too.


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

Happy Holidays


----------



## rcr_x (Apr 21, 1999)

Merry Christmas kids!









Old pic from last year with different tires...but it seemed appropriate.
Sometime shortly before or after this pic was taken, a sheet of ice slid off the top of the disco under braking and broke off the antenna!

And speaking of Christmas...here's the present I got for myself.... $500 Range Rover! I've fixed the power steering, brakes, misfire, gas door lock actuator, and now onto the fuel filter. NOT looking forward to crawling in the mud to change that, but it runs smooth, no smoke, and came with ~10years of service records!


----------



## cred05 (Jun 21, 2008)

My Disco 2 got totaled 

But now I'm in an LR3 :thumbup:


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

cred05 said:


> My Disco 2 got totaled
> 
> But now I'm in an LR3 :thumbup:


 But now I'm in for an anal raping :thumbup: 

Fixed that for you.


----------



## twinscrewcaddy (Mar 27, 2008)

just got my pics working...

one more.



1.5" OME springs and that's about it.
time to mod soon!


----------



## pillows (Nov 3, 2009)

heres mine. its pushing 207k miles now and still runs well. doesnt always start though, i think a couple plug wires/distributor cap are corroded so i need to pick up some new ones. it cranks but just wont turn over sometimes. once it starts though, it feels like nothing could stop it. its fun


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Saw this today. Any ideas? Series 3?


----------



## g60rabbit (Sep 6, 2000)

Does anyone know how hard/easy it is to swap out inward facing jump seats to a rear bench in a defender 90?


----------



## OVERPAR (Jan 6, 2005)

Harv said:


> Saw this today. Any ideas? Series 3?


 late Series IIa I believe. 





g60rabbit said:


> Does anyone know how hard/easy it is to swap out inward facing jump seats to a rear bench in a defender 90?


 
Easy. Just be sure to grab the brackets with the seat. We actually retrofitted a D90 seat into a SIIa bugeye we had and kept the jumps as well.


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

rcr_x said:


> Merry Christmas kids!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
great deal! That's the kind of fixer upper I'm lookign for the next time around. However, what I get time will have a good motor and not half the normal compression in 6 out of 8 cylinders


----------



## g60rabbit (Sep 6, 2000)

OVERPAR said:


> late Series IIa I believe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice! 

I posted a couple years ago in this thread about my Uncles 1997 Defender 90, well I am now the 2nd owner of this pretty cool truck. Have all the paper work since brand new window sticker and all. 

Number 197 of 300 with 46k miles on her. 

I have 2 kids a 5 year old and 1 year old. I am not sure as I havent checked yet but I am pretty sure there is no passenger side air bag so my 5 year old could sit up front in his booster seat? Not ideal and I would prefer not to do it, so I am looking for a bench now. 

Just picked it up yesterday, wasnt as bad on the 150mile road trip as I thought it would be. Actually it was pretty nice albeit loud:thumbup:


----------



## g60rabbit (Sep 6, 2000)

What are some of the better landrover forums I should be looking at for info?

_







_

_







_

_







_


----------



## Tank driving fool (Jan 19, 2005)




----------



## RenegadeE36 (Aug 23, 2010)

^ Sweet, Metberry, Here I am on that same slick rock, last summer.









This is how the Rover looks currently.


















G60Rabbit, the best Rover site I have found is lrrforums.com


----------



## 1FastB5 (May 30, 2005)

my buddy got a range rover recently. loved it so much i had to pick up one of my own. 

his: '97 HSE Vitesse edition, 1 of 100 worldwide. previous owner sold it thinking it had a bad transmission, all it needed was a $300 flex plate. he bought it for a $1000. 


















i replaced the typical nasty sagging headliner with suede: 









my '97 4.0 SE. also purchased from a fool for $1500. claimed fuel pump was bad. had a clogged fuel filter and was out of gas.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

1FastB5 said:


> my buddy got a range rover recently. loved it so much i had to pick up one of my own.
> 
> his: '97 HSE Vitesse edition, 1 of 100 worldwide. previous owner sold it thinking it had a bad transmission, all it needed was a $300 flex plate. he bought it for a $1000.
> 
> ...


 holy sht thats awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## 1FastB5 (May 30, 2005)

updated with a few new pictures of mine:


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

That is the same as this...correct?

http://www.roverparts.com/Parts/RTC5870.cfm


----------



## RenegadeE36 (Aug 23, 2010)

Harv said:


> That is the same as this...correct?


Looks right to me, did it break out on the trail?
Thanks for reminding me to pick up a few spares.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

RenegadeE36 said:


> did it break out on the trail?


:laugh:


Want to hear something scary? 


It broke backing out of a normal parking spot.


----------



## unimogken (Jan 19, 2005)

My dad would say that was caused by dry steering..... meaning turning the wheel while parked and not moving. Hehe


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

unimogken said:


> My dad would say that was caused by dry steering..... meaning turning the wheel while parked and not moving. Hehe


Never.

I never even park with my wheels turned a little.


----------



## RenegadeE36 (Aug 23, 2010)

I think you lucked out. That snapping on the highway would be bad news.


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

*FV-QR*

How are these on the highway?
What's the REAL (owners viewpoint) reliability of LR's?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Loud? But my ac is just having the windows down and the ATs have some noise at speed anyway.

Mine has been pretty reliable, put on almost 20k on it in the last 18mos. Only thing that has royally pissed me off is a bunch of broken keys. One in the door and one in the ignition tumbler. Key must have been a copy of a copy and they must have been drinking at the factory as my key code isn't tagged to my VIN in the LR computer. :banghead: So I have feelers out for a new ign key set then I'm gold. 

I changed fluids, new rear brakes and tires and other then that just enjoying it. Enjoying the lack of acceleration, enjoying the horrible gas mileage when it's cold out, enjoying its utter refusal to make it into the parking garage at the airport  

If you're used to older VWs a similar vintage LR won't be too different in the fix it department.


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Loud? But my ac is just having the windows down and the ATs have some noise at speed anyway.
> 
> Mine has been pretty reliable, put on almost 20k on it in the last 18mos. Only thing that has royally pissed me off is a bunch of broken keys. One in the door and one in the ignition tumbler. Key must have been a copy of a copy and they must have been drinking at the factory as my key code isn't tagged to my VIN in the LR computer. :banghead: So I have feelers out for a new ign key set then I'm gold.
> 
> ...


All of my VW's have been very reliable except a B5 Passat...

When I say "on the highway", I meant to say how do the ride on the highway?

I'm looking for a highway SUV since I broke my leg, the lowered A4 is harder to get out of and sit in...


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Drives and handles well but eats gas at speeds over 70-75.


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Cruise under 70 in a P38 or Disco and it's not bad?

I'm in between a Rover, a M-Class, and a T-reg....:screwy:


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

MRVW01 said:


> What's the REAL (owners viewpoint) reliability of LR's?


This is just for unexpected repairs and stuff that needed done asap. No accessories or add ons. 











That's not counting my last tow or the broken key tumbler. Put the key in the door, turned it, and heard a bunch of metal fall down into the door. Greaaatt.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

so are those all $5 receipts for light bulbs, or are they $500 receipts for rear end rebuilds and transmission parts?


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> so are those all $5 receipts for light bulbs, or are they $500 receipts for rear end rebuilds and transmission parts?


I know one is in the $800+ range. Radiator was flowing at 30%. 


Most are in the few hundred dollar range..


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I would say sub 70 w regular tires would be fine in my disco.


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

Harv said:


> I know one is in the $800+ range. Radiator was flowing at 30%.
> Most are in the few hundred dollar range..


Don't you drive a Classic? 
I'm looking at P38's and or/ Discos



need_a_VR6 said:


> I would say sub 70 w regular tires would be fine in my disco.


Hows the MPG's with a "normal" tires and ride quality? 
I haven't rode in one in several years


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I get 16 flat in the summer with the ATs, driving 45-65 to/from work. Drops sub 14 in the winter. I used to hit almost 18 w stock size m&s tires with the same drive.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

MRVW01 said:


> Don't you drive a Classic?
> I'm looking at P38's and or/ Discos


Nope

97 SD. Had a 98 SE7 prior.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

Harv said:


> I know one is in the $800+ range. Radiator was flowing at 30%.
> 
> 
> Most are in the few hundred dollar range..


yeesh, not cheap!


----------



## OVERPAR (Jan 6, 2005)

I drive 700 miles a week in my '98 Disco. I will turn 190k in 2 weeks. It's been 100% more reliable than ANY of my VW commuters

Rovers are like Volvos. They drive very very well...until they don't. What happens is that they're neglected because folks don't realize anything is wrong...truck drives straight, seems to go and stop well. Then one day they overheat the truck or that tiny clunk from the driveline seems louder. They take it to a shop who may or may not know what they're doing (Dealer or Not) and pay out the arse.

Anything earlier than '99 is easy to work on and can be fixed in the field with a rock and some tape. Even D2's aren't bad, you just need to know what light means you're screwed and what means nothing.

I keep the Disco at 65 on my commute (almost entirely rt 95) and get 17mpg. Loaded up with gear on the rack and full of folks and dogs, with the AC on and averaging 70, I got 15mpg even last month.


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

Harv said:


> 97 SD. Had a 98 SE7 prior.


Both reliable?
Is what happened to your the exception to the rule?



OVERPAR said:


> I drive 700 miles a week in my '98 Disco. I will turn 190k in 2 weeks. It's been 100% more reliable than ANY of my VW commuters


How is the comfort for that long of a haul?
My current A4 has been lowered on sport springs, and I want something with a bit more cushion, and to get my foot off the ground since I hurt my leg.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

MRVW01 said:


> Both reliable?


Meh. I suppose. All the ''features'' are pretty much toast now. Cruise control, wipers, rear hatch lock, power seats, windows, sunroofs (x2), door locks, etc.

Sold the SE7 before the first gas price spike. (Spring 2007?) Bought the SD in fall 2008. 



MRVW01 said:


> Is what happened to your the exception to the rule?


Not sure what you mean...


----------



## OVERPAR (Jan 6, 2005)

MRVW01 said:


> My current A4 has been lowered on sport springs, and I want something with a bit more cushion, and to get my foot off the ground since I hurt my leg.


VERY very comfortable...not as fun as the e34 but, fuel aside, better in every way than the '92 Eco Diesel Jetta. Even the fuel price is worth the cost over the EcoDiesel. The MKII 8V I have is even leagues better than the Diesel. So many folks assume the Eco's are on the same planet as the TDIs and they're so wrong LOL.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

OVERPAR said:


> So many folks assume the Eco's are on the same planet as the TDIs and they're so wrong LOL.


IDI diesels are an acquired taste for sure!


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

My input on Rover ownership is that of a completely built '95 D1 (in my opinion, the best years were 94-95) that was also my daily driver. MPG was crap, but then again my truck was about as aerodynamic as a brick so I pulled about 9-11 mpg constant. Never cruised above 65 mph. Reliability was not the best either. There was more than a few occasions where she wouldnt start up for me and a couple times where she just plain died on me while driving. Turned out to need a complete fuel delivery overhaul (new tank, fill and supply hoses and venting lines) and was suffering from vapor lock somehow. One time I went wheeling and everything went fine (I count myself lucky). Got into her in the morning and then went to hit the wipers. Got nothing. They just randomly decided to stop working. Dont know why. Got home and did both relays, checked the switch and still got nothing. Ran the MFU test procedure and discovered that the MFU was bad. The MFU is this little piece of **** box behind the main fuse panel so you have to get into it through the dash. Replaced the MFU and the wipers started working! New problem was that the truck no longer started. Replaced the brand new MFU with the old one and the truck immediately started back up but the front wipers stopped working again. The entire truck was that way. There are plenty of stories of odd occurrences like that. Theres a famous one where a D1 would only start and run while the rear door was open. The moment it was closed, the truck would die. I had an alarm issue on mine. There is a small computer that controls the electric locks, ignition system and alarm. My central locking and alarm would only work when it rained. There was one time I pulled into the parking garage at Home Depot and went to lock the door. Turned the key, the truck locked and the alarm went crazy. Unlocked it and the alarm stopped. Opened and closed the door and locked it and the alarm went nuts. Did this a couple of times and finally said F it and went inside. If someone wanted to steal something, insurance would cover it. A couple days later, at about 5 am, I heard an alarm going off. It sounded familiar but I didnt bother to go check. Came out about 2 hours later to go to work and the truck was unlocked. It had decided to blare the alarm and simultaneously unlock the truck. Funny thing was it was not raining. Tracked down the alarm computer under the glove box and replaced it with a good used one (you need to learn the name Will Tillery and get his contact information) and solved the issue, mostly. Never got the flashing lights back but the alarm stopped going psycho and my central locking returned...mostly. There was also the time, prior to tracking down the problem with the alarm ecu where in the middle of 295 in DC (a scary f'ing road to begin with) the alarm ecu decided the truck was being stolen and cut ignition and killed the truck. That was fun.

If you are looking at a Rover, you need to get good at doing the work yourself. There are a few good, trustworthy indie shops that are cheaper than a dealer but still cost a lot. Parts are also expensive too. Tata now has Rover and they have started to stop production and supply of D1 spares. P38s are cool trucks BUT they are electrical nightmares. The suspension is an easy fix with a coil conversion but everything runs through multiple satellite fuse boxes and computers, not to mention the HUGE BCU. D2s are kind of cool. Bigger than the P38 and the D1 but there is also a lot of electrical things going on with them. They are easier to repair than a P38 but there is still a bunch of crap going on in them. P38 parts are more expensive than D1/ D2 parts. D2 has some special things that only it has (like front hubs not being rebuildable). One thing that is for sure, and has already been mentioned, is that you need to get used to fading accessories. Windows that decide to roll down only when they want to. Cruise that wont. Sunroofs that you should seal shut because they will either freeze open or leak. Oh, and CHECK FOR RUST!!!!

I loved my D1 but its nowhere near as good as my (IDI diesel) Cruiser is. Not even close. The D1 has the advantage when it comes to suspension design but nothing else.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Latest damage..


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

damn those parts arent cheap either... i think i can get rolls royce stuff for less! :laugh:


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

A tie rod isnt that hard to replace. Why didnt you do it yourself? Also, a tie rod end is $40 from Atlantic British. $187 is highway robbery.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

morecarsthanbrains said:


> A tie rod isnt that hard to replace. Why didnt you do it yourself? Also, a tie rod end is $40 from Atlantic British. $187 is highway robbery.


Had to replace the whole tie rod bar that runs to the other side. It was bent. I guess it was bending and finally snapped at a weak point.


And I'm at school over the summer. Tough to replace a bunch of suspension bits in a parking lot with no tools.


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

What did you hit? Do you wheel it at all?


One thing that have learned since buying my first British car is to always keep a tool kit in the trunk. Thats a pretty serious bill.


----------



## OVERPAR (Jan 6, 2005)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> IDI diesels are an acquired taste for sure!


 The 1.6TD swapped into my '83 Vanagon was heaven. the one in the MKII? eh. Poor match for what I needed.


----------



## OVERPAR (Jan 6, 2005)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> damn those parts arent cheap either... i think i can get rolls royce stuff for less! :laugh:


Pfffffffft...buy a toyota and tell me about how much parts cost. the last FJ62 I had cost me more to buy ONE rotor than an entire front brake job on a Disco....Tcase seals etc etc etc.

This is my fourth Rover. They can be odd, but they're easy to fix and very cool.


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

OVERPAR said:


> Pfffffffft...buy a toyota and tell me about how much parts cost. the last FJ62 I had cost me more to buy ONE rotor than an entire front brake job on a Disco....Tcase seals etc etc etc.
> 
> This is my fourth Rover. They can be odd, but they're easy to fix and very cool.


Really? Ive found my parts to be as cheap as the parts I bought for the D1. Where did you buy them from?


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

morecarsthanbrains said:


> What did you hit? Do you wheel it at all?


I was turning the wheel to back of a parking space and it broke.


Only minor off-roading. No rocks or steep inclines or declines.


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

Harv said:


> I was turning the wheel to back of a parking space and it broke.
> 
> 
> Only minor off-roading. No rocks or steep inclines or declines.


I suspect your viscous coupler is going bad


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

VR6GURU said:


> I suspect your viscous coupler is going bad


No wheel chirping when backing out of spaces.


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

VR6GURU said:


> I suspect your viscous coupler is going bad


D1 and D2 do NOT have a coupler anywhere. The BW case in the RRC does and it really doesnt go bad that often either. Freak breaks do happen unfortunately. At least you werent moving. That wouldve been a not so good time.


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

morecarsthanbrains said:


> D1 and D2 do NOT have a coupler anywhere. The BW case in the RRC does and it really doesnt go bad that often either. Freak breaks do happen unfortunately. At least you werent moving. That wouldve been a not so good time.


Yes I know this. except for some reason I thought he had a RRC. 

Well I know of quite few people that have had a bad VC including me. It took a busted diff to finally just put the rover on 2WD mode till I did the LT230 swap. 

Unfortunately i did not get around to it, got rid of the rover and got an Element instead hehe


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

Harv said:


> Not sure what you mean...


Meaning, the hub issue, is that a weird or common failure.

*@morecarsthanbrains, * is the ride better than a BMW or Audi (stock) or at least equivalent?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

MRVW01 said:


> *@morecarsthanbrains, * is the ride better than a BMW or Audi (stock) or at least equivalent?


these cant possibly be that rare in your area that you cant find at least a half dozen at every skeezy used car lot to go test drive.

i cant seem to throw a rock on craigslist and not hit another used D1 or D2 on some "your job is your credit" car lot around here.


----------



## OVERPAR (Jan 6, 2005)

VR6GURU said:


> I suspect your viscous coupler is going bad



Wrong Tcase. No Viscous coupler in the LT230.


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

MRVW01 said:


> *@morecarsthanbrains, * is the ride better than a BMW or Audi (stock) or at least equivalent?


P38, D1 or D2?


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

OVERPAR said:


> Wrong Tcase. No Viscous coupler in the LT230.


Yes which is why I was going to do an LT230 swap as stated in my post.


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

MRVW01 said:


> How are these on the highway?
> What's the REAL (owners viewpoint) reliability of LR's?


It takes a special kind of person to own and maintain an older Land Rover...

I've had two Rovers both Discos. One a 95 the other a 97 and both SE7s. I can honestly say that I have enjoyed owning both immensely problems and all. I've logged many well taken care of but tough miles with my own trucks as well as on the trail with other people's Rovers. I have pulled, tugged and field repaired (ok, participated in or watched while sipping a chilly beverage) virtually everything that can go wrong on a LR. Blown suspension airbags on modern Rovers, frozen T-cases on two Discos and a Defender, blown VC on a RRC, dead fuel pump(s), bad main fuel relays, broken tie-rod ends, broken swivels, bad fan clutches, bad vehicle speed sensors, blown diffs, blown rear ends, vapor locking Series IIA, as well as bad T-cases/transmissions and ABS pumps on P38s. That's not even mentioning some of the other types of kinder gremlins not mentioned in previous posts. 

LR used to advertise adventure. A big part of the adventure not advertised is the "what on this tin-tank is gonna fail on me?" variety. If you like to tinker (a lot), tempt fate with the nuances of British electronics, are charmed by British build quality, are an avid Camel Trophy fan, prefer the term Granted and Franklined to death over nickel and dimed to death, and are a serial masochist that thinks that build quality is a term used solely by the Westminster Kennel Club who craves the open road in an underpowered ill-handling top heavy going to suck gas and leak like the Deepwater Horizon SUV...a Land Rover might just be you're thing. However, if you're looking for a reliable vehicle that is virtually hassle free to own, then an older Land Rover isn't going to be your cup of tea.

That being said, you can get a whole lot of info here: The ExPo Guide to Land Rovers


----------



## OVERPAR (Jan 6, 2005)

MuddyMudskipper said:


> It takes a special kind of person to own and maintain an older Land Rover...
> 
> I've had two Rovers both Discos. One a 95 the other a 97 and both SE7s. I can honestly say that I have enjoyed owning both immensely problems and all. I've logged many well taken care of but tough miles with my own trucks as well as on the trail with other people's Rovers. I have pulled, tugged and field repaired (ok, participated in or watched while sipping a chilly beverage) virtually everything that can go wrong on a LR. Blown suspension airbags on modern Rovers, frozen T-cases on two Discos and a Defender, blown VC on a RRC, dead fuel pump(s), bad main fuel relays, broken tie-rod ends, broken swivels, bad fan clutches, bad vehicle speed sensors, blown diffs, blown rear ends, vapor locking Series IIA, as well as bad T-cases/transmissions and ABS pumps on P38s. That's not even mentioning some of the other types of kinder gremlins not mentioned in previous posts.
> 
> ...



Every single VW I've had has been much more problematic than ANY Rover. Several D90's, a D110 Hi Cap, 2 RRCs, one Series and one Disco...3 MKIIs, 3 MKIIIs and one MKI (back when we still called them A1s!) The only two that break the Breaking-down VW mold were my Vanagons! an '83 Turbo Diesel and an '87 GL...both were flawless!

My '98 Disco (with currently 190k) was purchased in Feb for $2000 and has taken me over 15,000 since then. I've done a bunch of work to it though  Oil changes, and I did have to replaced reverse light bulb and charge the A/C...conversely, my current MKII that was purchased 2 months ago to take commuting duty over while I fitted the disco with some lift etc, has not left the driveway...Alternator, Brake Master Cylinder, Tie Rod end just to start the list...

But my point here isn't to entirely say you're incorrect...more to say that you're posting this on a VW website so some serious perspective is in order. Buy the right truck and you'll be happy. Honestly, this is the first Rover I've owned that I've commuted with....the others were all wheeled and pushed very hard in offroad situations...from Club competition to extended backcountry travel.

A guy who Daily drives a '92 Jetta will find that a D1 Disco is a treat with the simple electronics and easy maintenance...but then again, a guy who's parents pay the note on his MKV, may find himself out in the cold when his P38 decides to go lowrider on him or the 3 amigos show up on his D2.

For some perspective, this evening I drove my wife's '04 Explorer (4.0 V6) to and from work. 120 Miles. We have owned it since new. I filled it up when I left and again upon my return...It got 18.1 MPG on my 120.2 mile round trip commute. My '95 E34 540i Msport 6 Speed got 19.3. My '98 Disco gets 17.3 at the same speed on the same commute. That's pretty freaking good considering the disco weighs plenty more and would seem to have the aerodynamics of a brick (compounded by the Safety Devices rack as well!)

I have the advantage of a carbon copy, long distance commute and I'm anal retentive about logging mileage. Most folks aren't. They make an educated guess or assume etc. I know my mileage numbers to the second decimal. I use the same pump every time. I've also Owned all the vehicles I talk about. I know their histories and can tell you if there were precipitating incidents that lead to any failures I experienced.

Are Rover's quirky? Yep. Do the despise being overheated? Hell yes. Do they rust? yes.

In fact, despite some aluminum body panels, the Rover is one of the worst vehicles for corrosion. Chassis rot, rear cross members, sills, door frames, upper tailgates, bulkheads...

So if I were to give advice on buying a Rover, I'd ask for lots of maintenance records (same as if I was buying a VW) and I'd go over the floors, sills, rear doorjambs, etc etc with a pick and an awl and probe for rust and rot as though you were looking at a MKIII in a salt mine.


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

morecarsthanbrains said:


> P38, D1 or D2?


D2 and/or P38


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

MRVW01 said:


> D2 and/or P38


Theyre different in terms of running gear and in size so they are going to ride different. The P38 is more like a car inside than a D2. The P38 is going to ride better than the D2. Try the two of them out first and go from there. I love the P38 but dont have the balls to actually own one. There are a few aftermarket warranty companies that will give you a good bumper to bumper policy for something around $3k. If I were to buy one, the warranty would be purchased without a doubt.


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

*FV-QR*

The aftermarket companies I deal with, WON'T TOUCH LR's...LOL!

I'm serious.


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

I found one. Ill see if I can find them again.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

My 97 Disco has been more reliable then the 00 s4 it replaced... The only thing I would like more is a 95 (no-obd) 5sp version...with about 100 more hp.


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

*FV-QR*

I wouldn't mind a TD D1 like they showed in "Wheeler Dealers"


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Looking to buy a Landy myself, saw an add on Craigslist:


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

*FV-QR*

TTT..... 

I'm SERIOUSLY Landy shopping...


----------



## OVERPAR (Jan 6, 2005)

Row1Rich said:


> Looking to buy a Landy myself, saw an add on Craigslist:


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

Looking for a RRC LWB....going to be my travel car/mobile office. 

Anything?


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

MRVW01 said:


> Looking for a RRC LWB....going to be my travel car/mobile office.
> 
> Anything?


 Lets share a little story with a user on here who thought a Craigslist Range wouldn't be so bad.. 

Went something like this.. 




SuperGroove said:


> while driving around last night, the headlights flickered, the radio cut in and out, the tachometer bounced around crazily and the battery light came on. I limped it back home, and had AAA come pick me up this morning to drop the car off at my parents house.
> Normally I'd be angry about this situation, but I'm happy that all signs point to be a bad alternator, versus something else. The mazda continues to pull daily duty, but I'm super optimistic that after replacing the alternator, the Range Rover will be up to taking over daily duty for a while.


 


SuperGroove said:


> finally got my rangie up and running properly. learned a lot along the way, but still am green when it comes to being shade tree mechanic.
> I developed a nasty hot start problem. Started with ignition (orange, and weak) and purchased distributor, distributor cap, rotor, spark plugs, spark plug wires, and ignition amplifier. That didn't solve it.
> bought coolant temp sensor, fuel filter, and fuel pump (used). Finally gave in and bought a fuel pressure gauge and hooked it up to the fuel rail. Rail indicated 20psi, well below standard spec. Bought a new fuel pump, and she has been running great!
> Now that she runs, I can start working on her brakes, cooling system, oil leaks, suspension and other things that don't work (rear door, rear defroster, pass. side mirror, etc.))


 Which ended up with.. 




SuperGroove said:


> mine will hopefully be gone tonight.


 
Good luck!


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Are you saying i should run?  

I need a large SUV...and I like how they look/ride, dammit!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Usually. I would sell you my Disco but I would feel bad.


----------



## OVERPAR (Jan 6, 2005)

If one does not research a potential purchase, they're taking a huge risk...Rover, VW, Pontiac, Toyota, doesn't matter. With VWs and Rovers, it's even more important as they're quirky. If you can't perform a field-fix on some flickering lights or a wonky ignition, you should buy a newer car with a warranty/roadside assistance plan or make sure the AMEX mom and dad pay off every month has a high limit. 

Choose to be as helpless as you like


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

Harv said:


> Lets share a little story with a user on here who thought a Craigslist Range wouldn't be so bad..


 Ahhh but the story and countless others like it never gets old.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

someone needs to buy this: 

http://seattle.craigslist.org/est/cto/2498042692.html 

before i do... :sly:


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> someone needs to buy this:
> 
> http://seattle.craigslist.org/est/cto/2498042692.html
> 
> before i do... :sly:


 Ready for a diesel swap & needs tune up... 

:laugh:


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

Harv said:


> Ready for a diesel swap...


 I wish. Thats the kinda stuff dreams are made of for most Golden State Rover enthusiasts like like myself.


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> someone needs to buy this:
> 
> http://seattle.craigslist.org/est/cto/2498042692.html
> 
> before i do... :sly:


 Thats about $600 too much. 1996 is the first year of OBDII which isnt too swap friendly. Find a 94 or 95 OBDI truck if thats the plan. OBDI also gives you a tailpipe sniffer test instead of a OBD plug test. The moment the OBD computer doesnt read, its an instant failure.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

interesting :thumbup:


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Here's a new one today..


Driving up a small grade at 15mph and make a right turn only to feel the steering tight as hell. Thought I broke a power steering hose or something. Straighten the wheels up and press the brakes. Oh, those aren't working either. Grab the e-brake and pull it to a stop. Look down, all the electronics are still on but the tach is at zero and the oil light is on.

Jumped out and checked the oil and its at a perfect level. Let it set for a minutes and it fires back up fine. Drive it home and park it. Now I look out the window and stare to down while it taunts me.:sly:


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

Harv said:


> Here's a new one today..
> 
> 
> Driving up a small grade at 15mph and make a right turn only to feel the steering tight as hell. Thought I broke a power steering hose or something. Straighten the wheels up and press the brakes. Oh, those aren't working either. Grab the e-brake and pull it to a stop. Look down, all the electronics are still on but the tach is at zero and the oil light is on.
> ...


Mine would die on me intermittently also. Do me a favor and go check the fuel filler cap. Any built up pressure?


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

Harv said:


> Now I look out the window and stare to down while it taunts me.


:heart:/Hate

Mine did that to me. At first it was infrequent, and then it became more common. It was a slow dying fuel pump.:facepalm:


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

MuddyMudskipper said:


> :heart:/Hate
> 
> Mine did that to me. At first it was infrequent, and then it became more common. It was a slow dying fuel pump.:facepalm:


Mother. 

I replaced it a few years ago. I couldn't of put more than 20,000 on it since then.

I remember pulling it out and there being a ton of sand around it. PO must of liked the beach. 


I was thinking it had to do something with the AC being on. I usually never use it but it was 95 today and the windows weren't getting it done. I


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

So no built up pressure in the fuel tank? With mine, the fuel tank had a bad venting system and the pressure would build starving the pump for fuel. It would die, I would hop out undo the cap and it would blow a huge amount of vapor and then it would start up again.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

For all those interested in getting one, I'm selling mine.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...scovery-115k-neg-SEPA&p=72684879#post72684879

PM for further details. I will miss it in a strange way.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Thoughts? Opinions? 


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Land...ars_Trucks&hash=item2c5e1db5ba#ht_2856wt_1165


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

wow that thing is stupid cheap.

speaking of brit rovers... ran across this last night:
http://www.mod-sales.com/tender/listing.htm

check out some of those 90s and 110s, all diesel of course , super cheap! and plenty that are old enough to register...


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

Harv said:


> Thoughts? Opinions?
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Land...ars_Trucks&hash=item2c5e1db5ba#ht_2856wt_1165


As someone who has been around a lot of ROTW Rovers, I wouldnt do it without someone that you know and trust to check it out. Cannot see the crossmembers, frame, door bottoms, bimetal corrosion, turbo health, if it is a 200tdi or a 2.5 turbo (the latter being not so reliable), if its a true 85 or an "85", etc... 

The ROTW 90s have a bulkhead behind the seats that severely limits any room for the driver and make for a terribly uncomfortable positioning. I know some people who can help get eyes on one if youre interested. The Brits know that their farm implements are now eligible for import and are slapping shiny paint jobs on their worst garbage and sending it over to eager buyers who are mostly disappointed by the results.


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> wow that thing is stupid cheap.
> 
> speaking of brit rovers... ran across this last night:
> http://www.mod-sales.com/tender/listing.htm
> ...


2.5 NA diesel = SLUG


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

morecarsthanbrains said:


> 2.5 NA diesel = SLUG


Slow is ok... Can it tow anything?

How about this guy...
http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/2518190108.html
Highish mileage...? Seems cheap, probably not super rusty being in Oregon


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> Slow is ok... Can it tow anything?
> 
> How about this guy...
> http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/2518190108.html
> Highish mileage...? Seems cheap, probably not super rusty being in Oregon


Looks like rear has the spare on it. So that means the back wheel on the door is also a spare because the regular wheels can't be attached the back door.


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> Slow is ok... Can it tow anything?
> 
> How about this guy...
> http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/2518190108.html
> Highish mileage...? Seems cheap, probably not super rusty being in Oregon


I would say that it is still high in the pricing. That amount of miles with no mention of motor/ trans/ clutch work would make me a little wary though. Im assuming sunroofs so check everywhere under the carpets for rust. 150k is just about max on the BOPR V8s. 



Harv said:


> Looks like rear has the spare on it. So that means the back wheel on the door is also a spare because the regular wheels can't be attached the back door.


That doesnt mean anything. My D1 had 5 spare wheels and no alloys. Spacers are available to move the mounting pad up and away from the door. I like the spares better than the alloys.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

morecarsthanbrains said:


> 150k is just about max on the BOPR V8s.


good to know

what issues does it have after 150k...


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

I'm ready to start car shopping... 


D1 keeps overheating on the highway. Can't figure out why. Last summer I replaced the radiator, fan clutch, checked the t-stat and head gasket. Isn't leaking anything, but still over heats.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

Harv said:


> I'm ready to start car shopping...
> 
> 
> D1 keeps overheating on the highway. Can't figure out why. Last summer I replaced the radiator, fan clutch, checked the t-stat and head gasket. Isn't leaking anything, but still over heats.


waterpump? air in the system?


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> waterpump? air in the system?


It's strange. 

It will randomly overheat going down the highway on hot days. Cooler days, no problem. Maybe the waterpump just can't take it on the hot days?


My eyes are naturally looking to the left now because of my many times I have to check the temp gauge. I envy other drivers because of their ability to drive with the AC on.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

well i guess im a sucker for punishment also... :sly: joined the club last night....

97 manual discovery, power windows/mirrors/cruise/power locks all work, a/c and it works, manual cloth seats, no sunroofs, big cargo rack, hitch and trailer wiring, i bought it from the 2nd owner with all receipts since new. tires have a lot of life left, no rust anywhere (its been a washington/california/mexico car as the first owners owned it until last summer and drove/moved all over the place)
also came with the full 1997 service manual printed out in a (huuuge) binder - they took it for one last "expedition" to mexico before selling it and i think they printed the manual for that.


looks just like this guy but with chunkier tires and a rack









so far it made the trip home fine :laugh:


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

I joined the club on the 23rd, took my friend and former classic owner VR6GURU with me to to check out the truck. A few little issues but no deal breakers. 










Had a CEL that kept popping back up after being cleared when i picked it up. Changed out the plugs and wires as well as cleaning the maf and the throttle body sorted that issue. Took it to get it smoged last friday, passed with flying colours. Hit up AAA on saturday, got the registration transferred and that was that. Wanted to take it up a local trail here in socal called the Rincon-Shortcut but apparently its closed. Since we had made the drive up the canyon we took the truck out to the OHV area and played around a bit. A good time was had by all.


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

Psykokid 

Too bad now that you have a rover I got rid of mine. 

Good to see you got it all sorted. 

Got some goodies you could use


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

psykokid said:


> Since we had made the drive up the canyon we took the truck out to the OHV area and played around a bit. A good time was had by all.


 i made it off road-ish with mine this weekend also! :laugh:


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

Man, you guys are tempting me so bad... I'm a glutton for punishment myself. If my W124 doesn't bankrupt me I'd love to find a base Disco 1 (manual 'box) or a RR Classic to bomb around in for the winter and on vacation in OBX. :beer:


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

geofftii2002 said:


> Man, you guys are tempting me so bad... I'm a glutton for punishment myself. If my W124 doesn't bankrupt me I'd love to find a base Disco 1 (manual 'box) or a RR Classic to bomb around in for the winter and on vacation in OBX. :beer:


and you thought Mercedes were expensive...:laugh:


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

MRVW01 said:


> and you thought Mercedes were expensive...:laugh:


ive got a w124 and now a rover... both run fine! :thumbup:


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

Went out wheeling with some of the SCLR guys on sunday up in the San Bernardino National Forest near Big Bear. Played with the new gopro camera i picked up, need to work on positioning and making sure the lens is kept clean. Straight out of the camera with no editing, so not all that exciting but its something:






Not bad for the first time out on some real trails.. Here's one of the other trucks in the group going down one of the trickier spots on the trail:


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

good stuff :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> ive got a w124 and now a rover... both run fine! :thumbup:


My W124 runs great... _shifting_ on the other hand...


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

I joined the club as well :thumbup:


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

psykokid said:


> Went out wheeling with some of the SCLR guys on sunday


Following a guy who has a Hi Lift attached to the rear bumper? Hell no. Thats the dumbest place to put a Hi Lift.


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

It's bolted to an aftermarket steel bumper so its not going anywhere..


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

mack73 said:


> I joined the club as well :thumbup:


Nice, looks alot like another guy that was out on the run with us:


----------



## Hufeisen (Jul 18, 2006)

I have not gone through the whole thread, but have read some other postings. Going to look at an '87 RR - looks good in pics and tempted by a manual '95 Disco. From what I have read, the '87 might be a good deal if the guy maintained it and there is minimal rust.


----------



## RenegadeE36 (Aug 23, 2010)

One last shot of the rover before I sold it.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

Hufeisen said:


> I have not gone through the whole thread, but have read some other postings. Going to look at an '87 RR - looks good in pics and tempted by a manual '95 Disco. From what I have read, the '87 might be a good deal if the guy maintained it and there is minimal rust.


between those two trucks, id get the manual disco if it were me... all else being equal


----------



## Hufeisen (Jul 18, 2006)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> between those two trucks, id get the manual disco if it were me... all else being equal


The manual disco sold, but there is a guy who is looking to trade his '99 disco for my e30. It's tempting :beer:


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

D1 or D2?


----------



## Hufeisen (Jul 18, 2006)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> D1 or D2?


It was a D1 - guy decided to keep it. He has a a Defender as well and thought he was going to let it, but decided to keep. Bummer :beer:

I keep reading that how much maintenance is required, but it sounds like a 87-90 RRC is ideal or a Disco I. Is that a fair assessment?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

i dont know much about the RRC... im really happy with my OBD2 5spd D1 though.

lots of different types of fluid to change on the truck - front/rear ends, trans, transfer case, oil, swivels - but once youve got the truck caught up on maintenance, it doesnt seem to bad.

the 5spd SD is a pretty bare bones machine...


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

There isnt a whole lot of difference between the D1 and the RRC. The D1 is based on the RRC. My personal choice, early RRC over D1 any day. Only drawback to the RRC is the heater core. Thats about it. It is less electrical so itll be less of a headache. The 14CUX system is ridiculously simple and youre not going to really have to worry about head gaskets since thats a later motor issue.


----------



## twinscrewcaddy (Mar 27, 2008)

I "could possibly" be tempted to sell/trade my '95 RRC on 33's/3.5"lift/GB double Cardon shafts front and rear... everything works. new rad, alt, and rot free.

any good articles on swivel maintainence? mine were upgraded to Discos up front by PO. I just want to keep an eye on them. pass side may need snugged and i don't know anything about them.


----------



## Hufeisen (Jul 18, 2006)

morecarsthanbrains said:


> There isnt a whole lot of difference between the D1 and the RRC. The D1 is based on the RRC. My personal choice, early RRC over D1 any day. Only drawback to the RRC is the heater core. Thats about it. It is less electrical so itll be less of a headache. The 14CUX system is ridiculously simple and youre not going to really have to worry about head gaskets since thats a later motor issue.


Early engine as in '87 and '88? The 3.9s?

Thanks - this thread is helping my search!


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

The BIG difference between the RRC and the D1 for me are the transfer cases. In my modest opinion the Borg Warner viscous coupling system isn't nearly as hearty as the traditional/conventional LT230 t-case found in the all D1s and certain D2s (with or w/o range selector). I've yanked and tugged a few RRCs off and out of trails because of a RTC6044 VC failure. If that thing goes south you will have have no-wheel drive. However, a relatively easy and simple thing to do is swap the LT230 t-case into your RRC because as mentioned earlier the underpinnings are essentially the same.


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

Oh yeah, 89 or earlier all day long. Theyre tough to find but I like them more. The 3.5/ 3.9 is relatively more reliable than the 4.0/ 4.6 when it comes to head gaskets and motor issues. Something about being given more time to age before being thrown into trucks. By the time the 4.0/ 4.6 was out, they were cranking out the trucks pretty quickly. Its not a guarantee but its rarer to here about 3.5/ 3.9 issues. 

A little while ago, I found a guy in California selling, half heartedly so it kind of went nowhere when I inquired, his 83 RR 4 door. That early, it was the LT95, 3.5 w/ carbs and basically a Series truck with 4 fuses. I wanted it bad but it just kind of faded away with the owner starting the conversation and then letting it die. I wouldve shipped that thing across country in a second, undercoated, a little lift and been done. Probably wouldve kept it too (unlike all the other trucks Ive owned).


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

^^^I agree. There is something very right with the early vertical slat grill/carbed/5 spd non-US Rangies. Although, I'd like the three door in the mustard or pale green color with wholly impractical wing mirrors.

To this day I would love to own a RRC SWB built as a mild compliment to my D1. A nice white '95soft dash with a mild lift, factory alloys (preferably the Boost wheels), and a set of 245/75-16 A/T tires. It's the last of the first RRs, with a slightly more refined interior, and the 3.9 with a dizzy. Sure it has the BW VC juice box in it, but I have the D1 if I want to row through the 4's of a traditional t-case. :heart:

p.s.



morecarsthanbrains said:


> Francis Younghusband went on an expedition. Im just a truck camper.


:thumbup::beer:


----------



## boner (May 19, 2002)

morecarsthanbrains said:


> Only drawback to the RRC is the heater core. Thats about it. It is less electrical so itll be less of a headache. The 14CUX system is ridiculously simple.


bout to recieve for free my dad's 93 RRC. it's got a freshly rebuilt 4.2 in it with ~10k on it. it has been parked for a few years because it refuses to give proper power...max speed is ~25mph. hoping the 14CUX gives me decent feedback as to what's wrong! 

also, what about the heater core? are we talking similar to mk2s and corrados where the car is essentially built around it and they like to pop? or something else.


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

went out this weekend up 2N49 in the San Bernardino national forest with a friend. Hit snow at about 5000 feet.





































Good to see you posting MuddyMudSkipper, you still have the disco?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

awesome
looks like some pretty cool terrain :thumbup:


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

It was a pretty mellow ride, just a standard shelf fire road. It would be a lot more fun with a foot or so of snow on it.


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

MuddyMudskipper said:


> :thumbup::beer:


Yeah, the people on ExPo dont like that one so much. Whatever. Their glorified KOA trips arent any more an expedition than my trip to the local supermarket. Its all in the marketing, I suppose.



boner said:


> bout to recieve for free my dad's 93 RRC. it's got a freshly rebuilt 4.2 in it with ~10k on it. it has been parked for a few years because it refuses to give proper power...max speed is ~25mph. hoping the 14CUX gives me decent feedback as to what's wrong!
> 
> also, what about the heater core? are we talking similar to mk2s and corrados where the car is essentially built around it and they like to pop? or something else.


14CUX is VERY simple. There is a small black LED box in the system that will give you very limited error codes. If youre lucky, it might even be working. The one in my D1 wasnt. It was under the 
passengers seat in the D1. Not too sure where it is in the RRC. 

And yes, the entire dash needs to come apart to access the heater core. Not too easy a task. That and the rear a arm joint are the worst things on a Rover.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

psykokid said:


> It was a pretty mellow ride, just a standard shelf fire road. It would be a lot more fun with a foot or so of snow on it.


haha yeah i meant the mountains, not so much the road


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

We were pre running some candidate roads for an upcoming club even which we're going to run at night. This one was a bit too mellow. Figure'd we wanted a little more of a challenge than that..


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

morecarsthanbrains said:


> Yeah, the people on ExPo dont like that one so much. Whatever. Their glorified KOA trips arent any more an expedition than my trip to the local supermarket. Its all in the marketing, I suppose.


You're just calling it as you see it. 0.5% of the folks on there actually take "trips" and none trudge an uncharted course to discover new land. I've met and gone on some memorable camping trips with some pretty cool people from ExPo but I stay clear of the gearcentric faux safari types. Having $20K in just camping gear to go somewhere as "exotic" as the Grand Canyon is dumb and the mentality is strange.


----------



## Quinn1.8t (Oct 8, 2006)

MuddyMudskipper said:


> You're just calling it as you see it. 0.5% of the folks on there actually take "trips" and none trudge an uncharted course to discover new land. I've met and gone on some memorable camping trips with some pretty cool people from ExPo but I stay clear of the gearcentric faux safari types. Having $20K in just camping gear to go somewhere as "exotic" as the Grand Canyon is dumb and the mentality is strange.


I agree. A lot of people over there just like to have their stuff, whether or not they remotely need it or not.


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

They're called gear whores..


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

MuddyMudskipper said:


> You're just calling it as you see it. 0.5% of the folks on there actually take "trips" and none trudge an uncharted course to discover new land. I've met and gone on some memorable camping trips with some pretty cool people from ExPo but I stay clear of the gearcentric faux safari types. Having $20K in just camping gear to go somewhere as "exotic" as the Grand Canyon is dumb and the mentality is strange.


My favorite is an FJC owner (silver) that will remain unnamed. The photos he throws up are of him with more gear than I can imagine ONE person needing (RTT, hot water boiler, table and chairs (with mini table and chair S&P shaker holder), porta potty thing, mountain bike, etc... with a completely built truck with every single thing that could bolt on bolted on...............backed nicely into a cutout at the camp ground. Im not an elitist and Ive camped on grounds at places like Uwharrie (for electric hook ups and a shower) but Ive also camped on a grassy knoll at the crest of a mountain with just me, my gf and the truck. I splurged on a great Big Agnes Tent to stay warm and dry, one of those fold out camp seat like dish washing set ups (was $15 and takes up as much room as a small fold up umbrella) that comes in handy since leaving dirty dishes out in bear country is just plain stupid and a carry toilet thing (because I want to take a dump, not get an ab and thigh workout trying to lean up against a tree). Thats all I need. Oh, I do have a fridge I used everyday. Loved to be able to keep my groceries cold between the store and my apt. My personal favorite is the Camel Trophy effect. I love the videos and competition as much as the next guy but thats not my ultimate idea of a rig. I like big tires and suspension. They want to run the smallest tires they possibly can with as many light as they possibly can. 

I will agree that there are some cool people on Expo but the whole "glamping" thing I just dont understand really. Whats the point of dragging a trailer that unfolds into a space larger than most peoples NYC apartments? How is that camping? Scott (the owner) really hit at the right time and with the right marketing, thats for sure. Now I just jump on to look at pictures and destinations, leave a smart ass remark when the whole "dude, your truck with __fill in bolt on part here__ is the coolest thing Ive ever seen" (maybe its the latent DWebber in me but I cannot stand that) gets too thick and then leave. The whole we love everyone and nothing is a bad idea thing (like someone selling a bone stock FJ60 for $35k) really irks me sometimes. 

Okay, rant over with.



Back to the thread, boner, pick up that RRC and then go over to DWeb. SEARCH FIRST (or they will eat you alive) and then post if you cannot find the answer to your low speed issues. These trucks have been around so long that there isnt a single issue that 20 people havent experienced before you.


----------



## boner (May 19, 2002)

morecarsthanbrains said:


> And yes, the entire dash needs to come apart to access the heater core. Not too easy a task.


so it IS like my corrado!!!! great!!! :facepalm: i really am a masochist aren't I?!

gonna meet up with the folks tomorrow night and hopefully narrow down a date of when it gets dragged back to the house. i'll start a thread up here for sh!ts n giggles


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

morecarsthanbrains said:


> My favorite is an FJC owner (silver) that will remain unnamed. The photos he throws up are of him with more gear than I can imagine ONE person needing (RTT, hot water boiler, table and chairs (with mini table and chair S&P shaker holder), porta potty thing, mountain bike, etc... with a completely built truck with every single thing that could bolt on bolted on...............backed nicely into a cutout at the camp ground. Im not an elitist and Ive camped on grounds at places like Uwharrie (for electric hook ups and a shower) but Ive also camped on a grassy knoll at the crest of a mountain with just me, my gf and the truck. I splurged on a great Big Agnes Tent to stay warm and dry, one of those fold out camp seat like dish washing set ups (was $15 and takes up as much room as a small fold up umbrella) that comes in handy since leaving dirty dishes out in bear country is just plain stupid and a carry toilet thing (because I want to take a dump, not get an ab and thigh workout trying to lean up against a tree). Thats all I need. Oh, I do have a fridge I used everyday. Loved to be able to keep my groceries cold between the store and my apt. My personal favorite is the Camel Trophy effect. I love the videos and competition as much as the next guy but thats not my ultimate idea of a rig. I like big tires and suspension. They want to run the smallest tires they possibly can with as many light as they possibly can.
> 
> I will agree that there are some cool people on Expo but the whole "glamping" thing I just dont understand really. Whats the point of dragging a trailer that unfolds into a space larger than most peoples NYC apartments? How is that camping? Scott (the owner) really hit at the right time and with the right marketing, thats for sure. Now I just jump on to look at pictures and destinations, leave a smart ass remark when the whole "dude, your truck with __fill in bolt on part here__ is the coolest thing Ive ever seen" (maybe its the latent DWebber in me but I cannot stand that) gets too thick and then leave. The whole we love everyone and nothing is a bad idea thing (like someone selling a bone stock FJ60 for $35k) really irks me sometimes.


So true, and I know exactly what/who you're talking about with the silver FJC. :laugh: My personal preference has always been dry camping so I have no aversion to a dig-and-drop restroom and the necessary ancillaries for comfy yet not overburdened outings. Hell, it's not like I can go overboard with 2 people in a D1 and my dog...there's simply not enough room. I used to frequent ExPo, DWeb, and LRRForums daily but since my truck is where I want it I hardly frequent those places for anything but tech. SCLR was cool for a while until a very difficult personality came into the mix and created a big problem for the group after which I never went back. :facepalm:

Boner - Like MCtB said, RRCs are good, patience is golden, and the search feature is indeed your friend on DWeb. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

MuddyMudskipper said:


> SCLR was cool for a while until a very difficult personality came into the mix and created a big problem for the group after which I never went back. :facepalm:
> 
> Boner - Like MCtB said, RRCs are good, patience is golden, and the search feature is indeed your friend on DWeb. :thumbup::beer:


Who in SCLR do you speak of as the difficult personality? I joined not too long ago and haven't met alot of the people in the group.. You can PM me to keep if off the radar if you like


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

I just became part of the club...72 series 3, 2 1/4 the fun begins...


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

Very nice! How's the bulkhead and frame?


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

Went up 3N16, 3N14, 4N14, and 3N17 to White Mountain in San Bernardino National Forest on Saturday with a few friends:










cleaning water from the 02 sensor conneciton round 1:









waiting..









cleaning water from the 02 sensor connection round 2:









A came across a couple of jeeps that had turned around before this hill as they couldnt make it up..  My truck and another were bog stock and we went right on up..









Right after sunset near the summit..


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

*FV-QR*

How did the A4 do with the towing?


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

a4's a champ, did very well. Bulkheads been restored along with the frame..just a few spots I plan on reinforcing


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

psykokid said:


>


any info on the cross bar those lights are mounted to? or perhaps a closer shot


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

I sent him a message asking him about it. His truck is an 04 so it's got the later round roof bars vs the earlier style that the rest of the discos came with..


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

toy_vw said:


> a4's a champ, did very well. Bulkheads been restored along with the frame..just a few spots I plan on reinforcing


B5 FTW!

I love mine...she just turned 200K. :thumbup:


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

psykokid said:


> I sent him a message asking him about it. His truck is an 04 so it's got the later round roof bars vs the earlier style that the rest of the discos came with..


cool
yeah looked a tad different but i cant really tell how its attached to the bars. neat setup though :beer:


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> cool
> yeah looked a tad different but i cant really tell how its attached to the bars. neat setup though :beer:


If you can find an 04 that someone is parting out, the later round style bars are a direct swap to the earlier trucks. I heard back from the guy and the center bar is actually a light bar from an FJ that he extended about 3 inches to make it fit. I think the silver section in the middle is where he extended it.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

damn i just had my headliner down for roof paint and recovering... not taking that thing apart again unless i really really have to :laugh:

good to know though :thumbup:


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

psykokid said:


>


I remember when this guy posted up his truck. I think he posted once but the ridicule that resulted from his Hi Lift placement drove him away. Seriously, they arent light and hes bolted it across a sheet of aluminum. We were all speculating on whether he was a Jeeper (thats the trend with them for some reason) in a past life. 

Looks like a decent time. The wide open space trails are the complete opposite of trails out here.


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

morecarsthanbrains said:


> The wide open space trails are the complete opposite of trails out here.


^^^This is the reason why I quickly ditched the limb risers I had made.


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

we took a wrong turn down that ended up down a narrow wash, the brush ripped off one of my rear tail light guards.. Sierra pinstriping for the win..


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

So are the discos as problematic as I hear? I would love something like this to replace my jeep
http://seattle.craigslist.org/oly/cto/2708505338.html


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Withidlehands said:


> So are the discos as problematic as I hear? I would love something like this to replace my jeep
> http://seattle.craigslist.org/oly/cto/2708505338.html


Sub $5000 Disco 2s give me bad feelings.


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

Scored a rack on Craigslist:




























6 month old BajaRack, guy picked it up when he was moving a bunch of stuff down from Kanukistan to SoCal.. Wasnt moving stuff any more and it restricted where his wife could park the truck ie no garages..

Also managed to pick up a set of jerry cans (nato, non carb - 2 fuel 2 water) for $75 with holders..


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

MuddyMudskipper said:


> ^^^This is the reason why I quickly ditched the limb risers I had made.


Yeah, I had limb risers on my truck but always forgot to put them on whenever I hit the trails. I got to the point where I really didnt care all that much anymore. The truck was going to get scraped whether they were there or not and the windshield is strong enough that unless I hit a really thick branch, which risers would nothing against anyway, it wasnt getting broken anytime soon. It was when I was into the 'look' of everything. I quickly got over that stage. 



Harv said:


> Sub $5000 Disco 2s give me bad feelings.


Its a 99-00. Not exactly desirable and most are around that price point anyway. I just did a local search and 5 2000s came up: 1900, 3500, 5000 and 8000 (98k miles). The guy wanting $8k will never get it.


----------



## boner (May 19, 2002)

i must be very dumb. i was over at my folks house last night and overheard the conversation my dad had with the mechanic who's been taking care of the RRC I am getting. they were making the arragements to get it to my folks' house. upon hearing the plan of attack (aka: my son is gonna have a crack at it cuz he needs a tow vehicle), i heard the mechanic laugh.

what am I getting myself into?!?!?!?!?! :facepalm:

pics tonite or tomorrow.


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

*FV-QR*

94 Range Rover lichfield TVR= biggest headache EVER. Out of commission for a couple years now- here is the engine fully rebuilt


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

*FV-QR*



Explain this TVR-ness!


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Lord Lichfield!


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

Harv said:


> Sub $5000 Disco 2s give me bad feelings.


Disco 2s give me bad feelings in general. Even my friend's '04 was a bit of a nightmare. He kept having to bring it to the dealer to chase down coolant leaks that kept popping up once the previous was fixed. He had many other little mechanical and electrical niggles that plagued that truck as well. Needless to say my friend was disheartened that his new truck had so many issues and as soon as the warranty expired he sold it. The new owner managed to blow a head gasket a month after buying it. 



morecarsthanbrains said:


> Yeah, I had limb risers on my truck but always forgot to put them on whenever I hit the trails. I got to the point where I really didnt care all that much anymore. The truck was going to get scraped whether they were there or not and the windshield is strong enough that unless I hit a really thick branch, which risers would nothing against anyway, it wasnt getting broken anytime soon. It was when I was into the 'look' of everything. I quickly got over that stage.


They definitely look the business, but like you, I quickly realized that in reality they were useless. I'm kind of that way with my rack now too. I haven't had it on my truck for over a year now and really haven't missed it. I've kept it because its the real deal Safety Devices part and it is definitely handy to have when a trip is going to carry more than me, my dog, and our gear. 



boner said:


> (aka: my son is gonna have a crack at it cuz he needs a tow vehicle), i heard the mechanic laugh.
> 
> what am I getting myself into?!?!?!?!?! :facepalm:


I hope your son isn't planning on towing anything too heavy without many grades. Even the slightest ascent will be labored. My D1 is geared and I've towed a small trailer with two motorcycles with varying grades and it was slow going. 



JamesS said:


>


5 Litre TVR? Yes please! :thumbup:


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

MuddyMudskipper said:


> I hope your son isn't planning on towing anything too heavy without many grades. Even the slightest ascent will be labored. My D1 is geared and I've towed a small trailer with two motorcycles with varying grades and it was slow going.


speaking of which... heres what i did this weekend :laugh:











7000lb combined. about the most id ever consider going unless i was just towing something down a farm road at 15mph.
it managed 50-55mph in 4th gear (5spd trans) the whole way on the highway and pulled the hills fine.



that tvr setup  :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

:thumbup::thumbup:

Great shot with the Shadow and the Disco! Some people would think you're a glutton for punishment...


----------



## Zirolex (Apr 3, 2010)

Land Rover is one of my favorite brands because of its style. I own a Land Rover Range Rover from 2003 year and I am very satisfied with it. What about the new Range Rover Evoque? Is it a good car that worths the money?

Great interior!









Via UCB


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

geofftii2002 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Great shot with the Shadow and the Disco! Some people would think you're a glutton for punishment...


LOL, it's a well known fact that he's a glutton for punishment.. Look at the cars he drives.. 



Zirolex said:


> Land Rover is one of my favorite brands because of its style. I own a Land Rover Range Rover from 2003 year and I am very satisfied with it. What about the new Range Rover Evoque? Is it a good car that worths the money?
> 
> Great interior!




I'm just gonna leave this here in response to the evoque:


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

psykokid said:


> LOL, it's a well known fact that he's a glutton for punishment.. Look at the cars he drives..


har har


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> 7000lb combined. about the most id ever consider going unless i was just towing something down a farm road at 15mph.
> it managed 50-55mph in 4th gear (5spd trans) the whole way on the highway and pulled the hills fine.


:thumbup:

(Gotta love five speeds!)


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

I am remotely considering dumping my Tacoma for something without a payment and a bed. Making payments on a seven year old truck and being the go to for everyone I know too cheap to rent a home depot pickup is making less and less sense. 

From what I have read, a 99' D1 or a 04' D2 are what I should be looking for, correct? This would be on semi-daily driver duty. I am also looking for a beater that gets good gas mileage to drive to work 75% of the time.

The main reason I got the Taco was for camping/hiking trips and getting to work in snow. I can always get an old milsurp trailer for hauling extra stuff camping to fit that bill. I'd also probably put a mild lift on it and slightly larger tires. Since maryland closed over 50% of their ORV trails last year I have to go further to go offroad. That being said, a lift and tires would be way down the road.


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

sounds about right, on the d1 vs d2 - 99 is the last of the D1 so they pretty much got most of the stuff sorted. Same thing with D2 in 04 plus they de neutered it and gave it the diff lock back and made it a little longer in the rear. 

I went for a D1 for less electronics to go wrong down the road. I don't need any more amigos in my life, especially ones that come in threes  If you are a DIY kind of guy then i'd stick with a D1. A lot of chassis and drive train parts are the same as a range rover classic and some defender bits are interchangeable as well. Whereas the D2 is pretty much its own little monster, shares some parts with the P38 range rovers but nowhere the parts pool that the D1 enjoy.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

on the flip side, you can get a black interior in the d2s which looks sooo awesome.


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

Now if I could only get this one

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/doc/cto/2725109330.html

for this price

http://frederick.craigslist.org/cto/2649287666.html


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> on the flip side, you can get a black interior in the d2s which looks sooo awesome.


true, that's my only real gripe with the d1's - the wonderland of biege that is the interior. 

Course, you could buy two d1's for the price of a 04 d2..

Or get a 99-00 d2, swap in a D1 CDL lever and be good to go.. Here's one that's local to me thats already kitted out save for a winch..

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/cto/2707352635.html


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

psykokid said:


> true, that's my only real gripe with the d1's - the wonderland of biege that is the interior.


yeah im really not down with beige leather, im so-so with my beige base model cloth and cloth pattern door panels, but the black leather in my buddy's 03 is _amazing_, and really really comfortable :thumbup:


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

Also, do your homework and know what to look for going in. Take an obd code reader as well as an exhaust gas tester for the coolant. Crawl around and start knocking off money for everything you find wrong.. If the head gaskets have been done previously then thats a big plus.. Just do ALOT of research on what goes wrong and how much it costs to fix things that have gone wrong.


It broke my heart when I found out i couldn't swap a black d2 interior into my truck..


----------



## mk2gtd (Sep 17, 2007)

RenegadeE36 said:


> One last shot of the rover before I sold it.


i did not now this awesome vehicle existed... until now :heart:


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

psykokid said:


> true, that's my only real gripe with the d1's - the wonderland of biege that is the interior.


Or as the interior ages it becomes a wonderland of multiple shades of beige. :facepalm:


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

MuddyMudskipper said:


> Or as the interior ages it becomes a wonderland of multiple shades of beige. :facepalm:


so true, my dash is a lighter biege with a greenish tint vs the cluster surround and the airbag cover which are more true biege..


----------



## Hufeisen (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm back in the game :beer: I was looking, then lost track, then....

Found a '95 5 speed Disco - sent an email to the owner and hope to look at it over the weekend. 

Any words of wisdom?


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

Hufeisen said:


> I'm back in the game :beer: I was looking, then lost track, then....
> 
> Found a '95 5 speed Disco - sent an email to the owner and hope to look at it over the weekend.
> 
> Any words of wisdom?


Check door jambs, door bottoms, and pull carpets on passengers side, drivers side, under the rear seat, and where the rear door opening is. Crawl underneath and check the load floor and the place where the pillars meet with the body (the one down the center of the truck (B?) where they bend underneath the body). Check around the windshield. Basically, tear it apart and look for rust.


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

Hufeisen said:


> I'm back in the game :beer: I was looking, then lost track, then....
> 
> Found a '95 5 speed Disco - sent an email to the owner and hope to look at it over the weekend.
> 
> Any words of wisdom?


Buy a car from the southwest so you dont have to worry about cancer like you do in some examples from everywhere else.

Went on a little night time run with about 5 other rovers (RRS, P38, 03 D2, and 2 D1's) the trails we hit werent too terribly hard, i ended up being about an hour and a half late due to putting on my new to me OME 2" kit before hiting the trail. Good time was had by all, only casualty was the p38's fender liners because his tires were a bit too beefy for his current suspension setup.


----------



## feetsies (May 3, 2010)

Do Series II Discovery's really have a lot of issues? Are the head gaskets and driveshaft that much of an issue? I've considered getting one after selling my LS400, but my co-worker, who was a Rover tech for 7 years, does not recommend them. He says they have a lot of problems, and parts are very expensive. What do you guys think?


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

theres 2 disco 1's for sale in my area..$1800...


----------



## boner (May 19, 2002)

feetsies said:


> Do Series II Discovery's really have a lot of issues? Are the head gaskets and driveshaft that much of an issue? I've considered getting one after selling my LS400, but my co-worker, who was a Rover tech for 7 years, does not recommend them. He says they have a lot of problems, and parts are very expensive. What do you guys think?


not like they're 1000% the same but i have been pleasantly surprised with the cost of parts so far. i've spent about $800 on my "free" RRC to get it roadworthy again. the mechanical bits are quite cheap, but as you'd expect, it's the fiddly electrical bits on the interior that cost.

example: the rear brake refresh kit cost $150 while the electric seat switch cost $180.....


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

So the rear tire cover was looking pretty bad. Originally a SC truck so it saw a ton of hot, direct sunlight. Now it's seeing freezing temps in the north so it's seen better days.




















End up sourcing a upgraded cover from a Rover guy in Wessex. It's upgraded materials and hard plastic and vinyl now instead of the cheap OEM stuff. Had it shipped in a container rather than Royal Mail since it would of cost a ton. Those guys down at the bottom are playing cricket. I guess cricket is big in Wessex? Now it's a tyre cover.


----------



## g60rabbit (Sep 6, 2000)

The odometer on my 97 D90 is on the fritz.

Has anyone else performed this repair? Id obviously like to keep the stock [46kish] milage.

I saw that eastcoats rovers use to perform the repair but no longer does. I sent an email to north hollywood speedo. 

But was wondering. Has anyone here done it? anyone had anyone else do it,who? Worst case scenario where do I buy a new one?


----------



## twinscrewcaddy (Mar 27, 2008)

thinking about selling/trading this:









'95 RRC LWB
177k miles, 4.2L
3.5" susp lift, 2" body lift, 33" BFG's on 15" steelies (stock wheels avail)
GBR front and rear double CV driveshafts (expensive!)
TerraFirma extended HD shocks.
all lift work done in the past 9 months.
daily driven.

interested in TDI/1.8T wagons.


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

Harv said:


> So the rear tire cover was looking pretty bad. Originally a SC truck so it saw a ton of hot, direct sunlight. Now it's seeing freezing temps in the north so it's seen better days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that kind of stuff! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## twinscrewcaddy (Mar 27, 2008)

i know this is not a FS thread... so search for my threads... i am not sayin'... i'm just sayin' 

but for a bunch of pics of my RRC here!
standard daily dirty mode:

http://imageshack.us/g/821/20120303175634318.jpg/


----------



## Grover16 (Mar 6, 2012)

http://www.*************/avatar5.jpgHere's my fleet


----------



## tbaeastcoast (Nov 9, 2008)

those things are beasts off road


----------



## soncjet (Jul 21, 2002)

so i picked up a RRC LWB the other week.... surprisingly looks strikingly similar to the one that twinscrewcaddy had up fs 










found out theres a local Rover-run, not too far from me... hopefully i'll be able to make it out and see what this thing can do. :beer: i love this damn thing so far. hahaha.


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

this thread needs mOaR!!

my rig on a recent run:










other trucks on the trip:


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

awesome stuff
do you have rock sliders on yours? hard to tell from that pic :thumbup:


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> awesome stuff
> do you have rock sliders on yours? hard to tell from that pic :thumbup:



nope, that i do not. Got a few dings in the sills but overall considering the trail the only thing that was damaged was my skidplate and i tore a small hole in one of my cats when i got hung on a rock. My truck has the aircooled vw "fweem" sound going on atm  going over to a friends shop later this week to patch the hole.


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

Went to Pismo Beach (Oceano Dunes SVRA) with a bunch of people from SCLR and NCLR last weekend. Had a good mix of trucks ranging from a couple of D90's, an RRC, Disco 1 & 2's, a P38, couple of LR3's and new Range Rovers.









































































Had a good time overall and got to meet some great people from the NCLR club and see some familiar and new faces from the SCLR club. Only breakdown within the group was the black ST D90 and it ended up being the clip that holds the shifter cable to the top of the shifter knob came loose so he couldnt get it out of 1st. Once we figured out what the problem was It was fixed and back on the road in no time.

Link to the rest of the photos:

https://picasaweb.google.com/101713...authkey=Gv1sRgCKTCsIz41O_9vwE&feat=directlink


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

great shots, looks like a good time :thumbup:


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

gosh, love the looks and capabilities of the discoveries. just wish it would be a manageable vehicle for a college student with no garage space and tools.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

mac dre said:


> just wish it would be a manageable vehicle for a college student with no garage space and tools.


 in that case if youve got money to pay someone else to keep it running, no problem!


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

pictures!


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

How do you like those tires? Need some new tires for my D1 and I'm thinking about upgrading to those. 

Any wear issues?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

Harv said:


> How do you like those tires? Need some new tires for my D1 and I'm thinking about upgrading to those.
> 
> Any wear issues?


 it had 235/70s on it before of the same BFGs and i really liked them. they rode well, were good in snow, and id already bought the truck when they were well past their prime (8 years old i think, and mostly dry rotted and cracking). they wear super slow so theyll last forever, and more likely need replacing due to rot than being worn out. 
i needed new ones because the rear two on this thing had cracks that were getting bigger in the side wall. 

highly recommend them :beer:


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

I need to unsubscribe to this thread. Every time it pops up I weigh the possibility of getting rid of my Tacoma for a Discovery I/II


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

kenny301 said:


> I need to unsubscribe to this thread. Every time it pops up I weigh the possibility of getting rid of my Tacoma for a Discovery I/II


 do it 
you only live once, and its only money


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> do it
> you only live once, and its only money


 Same reason I am looking for a Miata for a daily driver :thumbup: 

My Toyota is nice but it is boring and it rides like crap (who knew? A pickup that isn't comfortable?!). I don't use it enough to justify having a pickup either. 

So long as I can somehow get my kayak on top of a Disco...


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

Heading up for a two week trip to northern California around Lassen Volcanic N.P. and then down the back side of the sierras with stops near Yosemite/Sonora Pass and Bishop. Test fitted all the gear on the roof rack last night, everything fit like a glove. 3 jerry cans, cooler, tent, 4 chairs, 24 gallon action packer, two Pelican 1780's for clothes and sleeping gear and a Pelican 15XX for some spare parts. 


















No room in the back because we're taking the dogs with us. Going to build a small raised platform in the back for storage of flat things. Dog guard will keep the puppies in their place. Gotta finish fabbing up my shovel and axe mounts tonight as well as mount a tube on the side to hold the fishing poles.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Impressed. :thumbup: 

Although that looks like a recipe for about 7 mpg. :laugh:


----------



## HookedOn16v (Apr 6, 2006)

There is something proper about a fully loaded Rover.


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

Harv said:


> Impressed. :thumbup:
> 
> Although that looks like a recipe for about 7 mpg. :laugh:


 Oddly enough, with the two Pelican cases on the roof coming back from Pismo a couple of months ago we got around 14 mpg. I figure with the truck fully loaded i'll get around 12 on the freeway, less on the hills..


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

Your support vehicle... Hehe! 

Have a good trip


----------



## Quinn1.8t (Oct 8, 2006)

HookedOn16v said:


> There is something proper about a fully loaded Rover.


 Yep. Post that same picture with a Jeep XJ and it wouldn't look nearly as awesome.


----------



## gRover Cleveland (Jul 1, 2012)

*Hope I am doing this right*

I really like everything I read in here! sold my 03 Jeep Liberty this AM and movin to a 96 Disco with 113K on it. Has all the original manuals and service records. Owned by a Shriner, I think its duty was to pull the clown ATVs to the local parades. Well wish me luck..its all mine for better or worse as of Tuesday!

I owned 2 spitfires and used to fix them myself years back. It has been Jeeps ever since..time to go home . Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

and a couple of pics from our trip..

first up on the south side of Lassen Volcanic NP, in lassen national forest.









Domingo Lake









Campsite between a spring fed creek and the north fork of the feather river.









On a ridge above Feather River Meadows looking back towards Mt. Harkness.

Then our campsite in Stanislaus National Forest about 3 miles east of Yosemite NP.









Had a good time, but had to cut the trip short. Was due to go to Bishop on Sunday to meet up with some rover guys but managed to snap an axle following my dad's Scout Terra up a chossy steep hillside on Friday. Gassed it to get over a rock, wheel spun and then stuck quite abruptly. Pulled the axles and rear driveshaft and locked the TC and limped home in FWD on Saturday.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

bummer about the axle, looks like a good time!
i wish the weather was that nice up here....  45 deg and raining this morning, feels like fall/winter/spring


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> bummer about the axle, looks like a good time!
> i wish the weather was that nice up here....  45 deg and raining this morning, feels like fall/winter/spring


Yeah, the axle was a bummer, one of the few spares i didnt have with me at the time. I was able to goto the junkyard on sunday and find a replacement and get everything sorted. I may have a chance to go back up to bishop / coyote flats at the end of the month though so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

Just picked up a 91 classic great divide edition, 117k miles, pretty good shape for $850. Came with brand new tires, two extra fuel tanks and a few other miscellaneous parts. Needs minor work like a new drivers door window and wiper motor but seems pretty solid otherwise. Made the 120 mile drive back home fine.


----------



## Hufeisen (Jul 18, 2006)

crazysccrmd said:


> Just picked up a 91 classic great divide edition, 117k miles, pretty good shape for $850. Came with brand new tires, two extra fuel tanks and a few other miscellaneous parts. Needs minor work like a new drivers door window and wiper motor but seems pretty solid otherwise. Made the 120 mile drive back home fine.


Great buy!!! How did you find it? :beer:

I'm jealous


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

nice :thumbup:


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

Found it on Craigslist and couldn't pass it up. I've been needing something 4wd with ground clearance for a while now.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

Does anyone have a source or substitute for the fresh air intake filters located under the front deck lid (in front of the blower fan)? When I removed mine to get to the wiper motor the original ones were in pieces and had allowed all sorts of debris into that area.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)




----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Oh Land Rover...


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

bummer!


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Thank god it wasn't the heater core. 

Found the issue.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

Those are notorious for cracking... Change out the radiator bleed screw for a brass one while you've got the system drained...


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> Change out the radiator bleed screw for a brass one while you've got the system drained...


 This guy? 










I replaced the whole radiator about 18 months ago and it looks like a brass screw on there already. Although painted. 

You can see it in this pic:


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

yup that guy, but youre right it doesnt look stock anymore so likely whoever built the rad you bought replaced it already.


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

I have wanted a Discovery 1 or 2 since I was looking for my first car! 

Where should I look for good info, DIYs and general maintenance that should be done type stuff? 

Also, how are these compared to Wranglers? Easy to work on? Parts availability, anything else that matters.... Jeeps break down more than anyone will admit from my experience, but the initial purchase price of a used Jeep is kind of crazy high. There are a few 95-98 Discos for sale in my local CL for under $1,600.


----------



## VR6GURU (Dec 11, 2002)

silvermannn said:


> I have wanted a Discovery 1 or 2 since I was looking for my first car!
> 
> Where should I look for good info, DIYs and general maintenance that should be done type stuff?
> 
> Also, how are these compared to Wranglers? Easy to work on? Parts availability, anything else that matters.... Jeeps break down more than anyone will admit from my experience, but the initial purchase price of a used Jeep is kind of crazy high. There are a few 95-98 Discos for sale in my local CL for under $1,600.


 

http://www.discoweb.org/forums/


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

They D1's are easy to work on if you do your own wrenching. It's an old low tech push rod V8 so its painfully simple. As far as parts availability, its got the same drive train as a defender 90 and a range rover classic (save for the crappy borg warner transfer case the classics have) There's tons out there. I looked for YEARS before i finally found my rover. Find one with the best maintenance history you can afford. Documentation of work done is KEY. Rovers in general dont take well to deferred maintenance, and overheating a rover is a real big no no.. That being said I love my truck. Even in stock trim i was surprised how well it did off road. Keep your eye out for an SD, no sunroofs to fail and no rear ac or jump seats. 

I was set on an SE7 with the jump seats. I have used the jump seats exactly 0 times.. I took the drivers side out since it intruded on the rear cargo space a bit. I kept the rear ac in and functional as the kids and the dogs appreciate it on long road trips. D2's are about 6" longer in the back and the. More updated interior, and more electrical stuff to go wrong. 03's and 04's have the 4.6 motor which is more prone to bad head gaskets and slipped liners. also on mid 01 to 03 they removed the difflock from the transfer case, the linkage is there on 99-mid 01's but there is no lever for it. Lots of ways to retro fit that though. 

Lastly, search a lot on discoweb before asking questions. People there put the mkIV forum to shame in the sheer amount of asshatery, search nazi's and general douchebagery that goes on. http://www.landroverforums.com and http://www.lrrforums.com are also good resources.


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

Harv said:


>


 one of the first things i did when i got my truck was to swap out the black rad tank for a white one. Better safe than sorry..


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

psykokid said:


> T Keep your eye out for an SD, no sunroofs to fail and no rear ac or jump seats.


 this :thumbup: 

my SD is a 5spd with no power seats, no sunroofs, no leather, no jump seats, no rear ac, etc... basically a defender with 4 doors and power windows. dirt simple truck.


----------



## Minty_Fresh (May 27, 2009)

think im reposting this. but this is my old rover, i want another so bad, soon i will get one, every time i look at this thread i miss it so much.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

Digging the white roof 
What kind of suspension was on that?


----------



## Minty_Fresh (May 27, 2009)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> Digging the white roof
> What kind of suspension was on that?


 thanks, i always wondered how it ended up with the white roof. in that picture it is all stock. it ended up with a 2" OEM lift and some 32's. ill have to dig up pictures.


----------



## FoleE (Jan 12, 2010)

Saw this parked up yesterday


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

Minty_Fresh said:


> thanks, i always wondered how it ended up with the white roof. in that picture it is all stock. it ended up with a 2" OEM lift and some 32's. ill have to dig up pictures.


 the alpine windows are kind of a common rust spot. i had my roof resprayed (and this was a west coast and desert car its entire life) maybe someone had it done in white when they were doing rust fixes... its an easy panel to spray


----------



## Minty_Fresh (May 27, 2009)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> the alpine windows are kind of a common rust spot. i had my roof resprayed (and this was a west coast and desert car its entire life) maybe someone had it done in white when they were doing rust fixes... its an easy panel to spray


 i always liked to think some one wanted it to match a defender.


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

Went with a group last weekend to do the Sherman Pass Jeep trail in the Southern Sierras this past weekend. Started out well, first rocky steep bit a guy with a D2 couldnt shift into 4-low, lockout solenoid cockblocked him. Literally half a mile up the trail one of the guys with a D1 lost steering, splines on the steering u-joint stripped out. His truck ended up spending the night on the mountain and we came back in the morning with a drill and drilled a hole through the u-joint and the shaft on the steering box and pinning it with a bolt to get him off the mountain.










































Gotta love the Sierras!


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

Since the trip in the southern sierras was cut short by issues with two of the trucks i still had the itch to get out and run a trail this last weekend. Went with another guy from the rover club and ran Lockwood / Miller Jeep Trail near Hungry Valley SVRA early sunday morning. Had the trail all to our selves, only other traffic we saw was a guy on a quad. Lockwood is pretty pedestrian, lots of ups and downs with some off camber spots. Miller is steep, loose and rocky. Didn't realize how steep Miller was till i got home and looked over my GPS track, it gains 2500' in elevation over 2.5 miles in length. That puts the average grade of the trail at 17%. 



















Miller starts at the bottom by the creek where the trees area and climbs to the top of the mountain.














































Was a nice run. Neither of us had been on the trail before. I was expecting it to be a bit more difficult that it was, although it was by no means a walk in the park. Good way to get out and cure the itch.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

awesome pics, looks like a ton of fun :thumbup:


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> awesome pics, looks like a ton of fun :thumbup:


Gotta start collecting parts over the winter for a trip to run the Dusy-Ershim trail late next summer. 30 miles of 10K+/- in elevation of non stop fun in the high sierras. Usually takes rovers about 3 days to run it if there is no major damage.


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

I watched Wheeler Dealers last night and it got me thinking about a P38. The problem is that Edd makes it look so damn easy! Any guy who manages to convince me that P38 ownership wouldn't be half bad has got to be good. By the end of that 30 minute program I was on cars.com looking at all sorts of potential death traps. :laugh:

But the looks are starting to come around for me, I'll always prefer the "Classic" but the P38 has a certain charm about it. 

 range rover p38 @broxhead awdc by suezeeg, on Flickr


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

clean ones around me can be had for $2000-3000, which is a hell of a bargain if youre into doing your own work :beer:


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

psykokid said:


> Gotta start collecting parts over the winter for a trip to run the Dusy-Ershim trail late next summer. 30 miles of 10K+/- in elevation of non stop fun in the high sierras. Usually takes rovers about 3 days to run it if there is no major damage.


That sounds awesome. I need to find some rover buddies and trails up here for some fun like that.


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

We're doing a run next month up Nightmare Gulch in Red Rock Canyon State Park so me and the guy that is leading the trip went and pre-ran the trail and did a little bit of exploring. Nightmare Gulch goes through a narrow canyon with some really tight squeezes. A lot of raptors nest in the canyon so it's only open the second half of the year and in that second half of the year its only open after the 15th to the end of the month. Pre-run went pretty smooth, a little rock rash on my passenger side door in one of the squeezes but other than that went fine.. 



















After we ran Nightmare we went in search of the Old Dutch Cleanser Mine. After a little bit of searching for a road that is now closed we took the long way around and eventually found it.


























here's a link with some info on the mine : http://deathvalleyjim.com/2012/04/10/old-dutch-cleanser-mine-cudahy-camp-32812/


----------



## 15degreeGTI (Mar 13, 2006)

I have a 97 Range Rover 4.0SE. Cats are toast.. and I live in CA (you can imagine the nightmare I'm about to endure). However, I recently discovered that Magnaflow manufactures CA-legal cats that fit the P38a. I was about to celebrate until I ran into a slight problem: 

The fitment guide in this listing shows that these cats fit EVERY year & motor of the P38a EXCEPT the 97 4.0SE. Can anyone tell me why this year is excluded? Is this just a typo? 

Any help would be appreciated. Right now the Rover is a sitting duck with expired tags. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Magnaflow-4...Model:Range+Rover&hash=item3cc7682491&vxp=mtr


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

*Best year/model*

I'm considering getting rid of my two QSWs and possibly getting a Land/Range Rover. Lot's on craigslist in my price range $3k-$5k locally. Are they any good for that price? Are the auto boxes good enough to not need to hold out for a manual (if even available)? What year is a good model to look out for and which to avoid? And options to avoid? 
I do wrench myself, have plenty of tools etc. 
I basically grew up in them in the '70s in South Africa, my dad had a number of them over the years, so they pull on the old heartstrings. 
I have a 4 mile commute, but don't drive every day, so I won't be putting a lot of miles on it. Mostly want to hit the outdoors in CA with the family. 
I will have a VR6 A2 GTI for the fun stuff and a Routan for the family car, so a little down time due to the expect issues won't be too much of a hassle. 

This one caught my eye, not sure why: 

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/3424005327.html


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

that XD looks cool, im a fan of no sunroofs. my truck is basically the lowest spec '97 around - cloth seats, no roofs, no rear seats, manual trans. only power thing is the windows and i think that was standard. 

i wouldnt turn down a clean auto truck with records over a more questionable manual truck. id say the manual certainly lends itself to having fewer electrical issues with cranking/starting than some of the more sketch auto trans trucks. manuals are rare though, so yeah i wouldnt turn down a solid auto trans truck. the clutch is heavy too, i wouldnt want to do lots of traffic in it if i were using it often to commute in. 
also, the manual doesnt make it sporty or anything, its a big heavy slow truck with not enough power, you just get to row your own gears. 

in 95 they didnt have obd2 and had a distributor... the rest of the years as i recall had the wasted spark lucas GEMS system. its obd functions are laughable, but it works. 
my plan after the ski season this year is to convert mine to MS3. the lucas system is pretty terrible. 

if youre handy with a wrench and have some room to work on it, theyre easy enough to service, theres lots of room around everything and theres enough info online that youre never doing anything that hasnt already been well documented somewhere. 

using my area (PNW) as a reference, you should be able to find a very nice enthusiast owned truck for your price range. i paid $2500 for my '97 with all records since new.


----------



## Minty_Fresh (May 27, 2009)

my disco was a 5 speed. they are stupid rare though. didn't know that at the time.


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

A friend of a friend had a 5-speed Disco with cloth interior and I loved that thing. It had NATO wheels, was perfect dark green with tan cloth and no power doodads. It was just so delightfully functional. I wish there were more Discos out there like that. 

He rolled that one into a ditch on some twisty back road. There's a replacement in pretty much the same spec but it's white and doesn't have the same cache for me. Something about the militaristic look of the green really appealed to me. 

Damnit. Off to craigslist... brb... :laugh:


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

geofftii2002 said:


> A friend of a friend had a 5-speed Disco with cloth interior and I loved that thing. It had NATO wheels, was perfect dark green with tan cloth and no power doodads. It was just so delightfully functional. I wish there were more Discos out there like that.


 how they all should be :thumbup:


----------



## rcr_x (Apr 21, 1999)

*New pics of my 5spd Disco*

It used to have 4 of the PIAA's mounted on the rack, but 2 had broken lenses. I picked up the 4 Hella FF300's on CL for $60!!


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

15degreeGTI said:


> I have a 97 Range Rover 4.0SE. Cats are toast.. and I live in CA (you can imagine the nightmare I'm about to endure). However, I recently discovered that Magnaflow manufactures CA-legal cats that fit the P38a. I was about to celebrate until I ran into a slight problem:
> 
> The fitment guide in this listing shows that these cats fit EVERY year & motor of the P38a EXCEPT the 97 4.0SE. Can anyone tell me why this year is excluded? Is this just a typo?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. Right now the Rover is a sitting duck with expired tags.


 Call Magnaflow with that part number and get the info direct from the source. If it's only one year of that cat being legal but its listed as legal on all the rest of the 4.0 motors (96 till the gems/bosch split in 99) then i'd say its more than likely a type-o


----------



## kenny301 (Aug 30, 2001)

geofftii2002 said:


> A friend of a friend had a 5-speed Disco with cloth interior and I loved that thing. It had NATO wheels, was perfect dark green with tan cloth and no power doodads. It was just so delightfully functional. I wish there were more Discos out there like that.
> 
> He rolled that one into a ditch on some twisty back road. There's a replacement in pretty much the same spec but it's white and doesn't have the same cache for me. Something about the militaristic look of the green really appealed to me.
> 
> Damnit. Off to craigslist... brb... :laugh:


 I was just looking at that one. hmmmm.


----------



## JC Speiser (Dec 4, 2012)

You guys are killin' me! :banghead: 

I'm in North Florida. 
Drive North 100 miles - FLAT 
Drive West 100 miles - FLAT 
Drive South 100 miles - FLAT 
Drive East 5 miles - WET 

I've been following this thread for 2 months now. Anyone want to rent a room out????? :laugh:


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

JC Speiser said:


> You guys are killin' me! :banghead:
> 
> I'm in North Florida.
> Drive North 100 miles - FLAT
> ...


Bummer on the whole flat thing, can't relate.  

Here's a couple from this weekend. Ended up taking a group of 12 trucks up to do the canyon we pre-ran last month. Had two D90's, one Classic, four D1's, two D2's, two LR3's a RR Sport and a Jeep that tagged along. No trail damage other than a bent track rod at the very end on one of the D90's that tried to straddle a rock that was a bit too tall. Track rod got bent when he was tugged backwards off the rock.




























Yeah, that'll buff right out..


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

awesome views, nice job on the pics :thumbup:


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> awesome views, nice job on the pics :thumbup:


Thanks, i have a few more to sort through. I was being camera lazy and didnt even start shooting till halfway through the day. How things going with your disco?


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

here's a few more:


----------



## JC Speiser (Dec 4, 2012)

Looks like an awesome weekend and road trip!

PLEASE keep the pics coming for those of us that are terrain-ly challenged!


----------



## Goat (Mar 29, 2002)

Theres a 95 Disco 5spd for sale locally. Green, 80k. Is 3500 a good price? I am really tempted. 
:banghead:


----------



## Minty_Fresh (May 27, 2009)

Goat said:


> Theres a 95 Disco 5spd for sale locally. Green, 80k. Is 3500 a good price? I am really tempted.
> :banghead:


try to talk them down but i mean id pay that for another. im so pissed i got rid of mine with out knowing how rare they are.


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

Went today with some of the other guys from SCLR to go play in the snow on the north side of big bear lake with our families. Found a nice spot and let the kids sled for a while while the adults stood around and BS'd. Stopped in Holcomb Valley on our loop back around for a quick pic:


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

I took a drive out to some national forest land on the 31st for a little snow fun. I ended up pulling a lady's jeep out of some snow but the rover plowed right through everything. Literally, I was pushing snow with the front air dam for a while on some of the roads.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

Looks like a blast!!
I'm part way through a week long ski trip, we drove the Rover down about 450 miles to the ski house...should have a few pictures when we get back


----------



## sukraj (Dec 31, 2012)

My wife has been bugging me to get her a Range Rover Sport. I just don't know if it would be worth going back to having two car (truck) payments.







:banghead:


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

sukraj said:


> My wife has been bugging me to get her a Range Rover Sport. I just don't know if it would be worth going back to having two car (truck) payments.:banghead:


I'm with you there. They are really sharp looking trucks but and would love to have one to tool around in but i cant justify the cost (payment and fuel) of adding another thirsty v8 to the stable.


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> Looks like a blast!!
> I'm part way through a week long ski trip, we drove the Rover down about 450 miles to the ski house...should have a few pictures when we get back


waiting for said pics of rover in snow..


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

I know someone who needs a winch.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

psykokid said:


> waiting for said pics of rover in snow..


wasnt a ton of fresh stuff, but ill have pictures in the next day or two now that im finally home :beer:


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

finally started the frame bandaiding...plan on having this little girl on the road this year so started some much needed work...

1972 SIII 109


----------



## LRSWRM (Jan 14, 2013)

Do Series II Discovery's really have a lot of issues? Are the head gaskets and driveshaft that much of an issue? I've considered getting one after selling my LS400, but my co-worker, who was a Rover tech for 7 years, does not recommend them. He says they have a lot of problems, and parts are very expensive. What do you guys thinkhttp://********.com/imagess/images/timatee.gif?


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

MuddyMudskipper said:


> I know someone who needs a winch.


lol, i have a winch.. just need to make the trip and pick the bloody thing up. Maybe i'll have to come and see if we cant sort your high idle issue out too..

I know someone that needs to get off their arse and come wheeling instead of neglecting their poor rover in the hangar..


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

LRSWRM said:


> Do Series II Discovery's really have a lot of issues? Are the head gaskets and driveshaft that much of an issue? I've considered getting one after selling my LS400, but my co-worker, who was a Rover tech for 7 years, does not recommend them. He says they have a lot of problems, and parts are very expensive. What do you guys thinkhttp://********.com/imagess/images/timatee.gif?


headgaskets and three amigos...
if you arent doing your own work, avoid them like the plague. parts arent that bad but again, its not worth it if youre paying someone to fix it.

if youre doing your own work theyre not too bad. i think id still get a clean D1 though...


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

psykokid said:


> I know someone that needs to get off their arse and come wheeling instead of neglecting their poor rover in the hangar..


Touché! :thumbup:

FWIW - my rover is not in the hangar right now. It is parked in front of my house with its idle issue unresolved. :banghead:


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

psykokid said:


> waiting for said pics of rover in snow..


nothing exciting. it didnt snow while we were there...
we did attempt to pull a stuck 4runner out of a snow bank but ended up not having traction. all the raods down there were basically solid sheet ice with some compact snow.



















it did make the ~1000 mile round trip without a hitch though. including cold starts in the 5-10degF mornings there. trans felt like i was shifting concrete :laugh:


and in lieu of actual off roading, we had to make do with other ways to cause trouble...


----------



## Minty_Fresh (May 27, 2009)

i seriously love the color of your disco. :heart:


----------



## samon (Jan 16, 2013)

*pls help me*



chronoguy said:


> Here is my OLD ride. Freelander SE3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't know how to insert images in post,can you tell me?


----------



## 15degreeGTI (Mar 13, 2006)

*need help please! CEL problems*

I have a 97 4.0 SE with 68k miles. CEL just lit up and my obd2 scanner is showing code P1138. From recent searches, I'm finding that my truck is running rich? Can someone please confirm this and/or advise me what my next move should be to troubleshoot this problem? MAF cleaning? Fuel injector replacement? Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

ValveCoverGasket said:


>


 Looks fun :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## JC Speiser (Dec 4, 2012)

Heffernan said:


> Looks fun :thumbup::laugh:


I like the look on the driver face - just like mine when I have a water skier on tow, right before I HOOK IT to the right!


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

Heffernan said:


> Looks fun :thumbup::laugh:


and it was :laugh:


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> nothing exciting. it didnt snow while we were there...
> we did attempt to pull a stuck 4runner out of a snow bank but ended up not having traction. all the raods down there were basically solid sheet ice with some compact snow.


What year is your LR?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

'97


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

Dang I was looking at a 02 Disco for 5 Gs...after reading this thread..I will pass. I will stick with my $900 Isuzu trooper. Some cool features in the discos though:thumbup:


----------



## andecolink (Feb 18, 2013)

Land Rovers are nifty choices when you want reliable and good looking vehicles to take with you when you are cross-country travelling


----------



## 90dub (Jul 16, 2006)

Some cool rigs in this thread.ill post up my diso 2 westminster soon.cheers


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

subscribed :thumbup:


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

well its sadly time to part ways with my rover... 

if anyone is interested, heres a link to the post... that has a CL link  

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5983934-FS-97-Land-Rover-Disco-SD-5-Speed


----------



## 8vbunny (Oct 2, 2002)

A general question for you Disco I owners. How do the automatic transmissions fare up to the abuse vs a manual?


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

the ZF4HP22 in the disco is pretty solid. I havent seen many problems with them overall..


----------



## 8vbunny (Oct 2, 2002)

:thumbup: Are the manual ones the more desirable kind, considering the less electronic crap?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

theyre definitely a lot less common, and depending on who you ask, more desirable. 
i know some rock crawling guys arent big fans, but im able to squeeze pretty good mpgs (all things considered) from my 5spd. its also a bit less to go wrong i suppose, as the autos have a few more electrical connections and interlocks than the 5spd does.


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

The later ZF4HP22EH and ZF4HP24EH used in the D2's and P38's have more electronics, but the straight ZF4HP22 used in the D1 is a very reliable box. You can upgrade the 22 with the internals of the 24 as it has a larger "A" clutch and a more robust C1/C2 clutch and planetary gearset and make it pretty dam bullet proof. I know the Gigglepin guys were running an 22 box with 24 internals on their challenge truck they brought over to the king of the hammers race this year. I've wheeled both an auto and a manual and for what its worth in really technical stuff I much prefer the auto box over a manual.


----------



## 8vbunny (Oct 2, 2002)

The only technical stuff I will be worrying about is hauling 7k lbs worth of boat! :laugh:


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

8vbunny said:


> The only technical stuff I will be worrying about is hauling 7k lbs worth of boat! :laugh:


 
then i think youre shopping for the wrong SUVs... :beer:


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

8vbunny said:


> A general question for you Disco I owners. How do the automatic transmissions fare up to the abuse vs a manual?


 Define ''abuse''.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

Question for RRC/D1 owners - how do you attach recovery points on the front without an aftermarket bumper? I've seen Jate rings used, but they are pretty far under the truck and not really ideal. I've seen pictures of steering guards with recovery points built in but can't find any for sale in America. 

Something like this would be great.


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

Jate rings are just a little bit further back than the recovery points on that skid guard you have pictured. They attach at the bumper mounting bolt you can see on the frame rail.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

psykokid said:


> Jate rings are just a little bit further back than the recovery points on that skid guard you have pictured. They attach at the bumper mounting bolt you can see on the frame rail.


I found a Terrafirma steering guard that has front shackle mounts, might go with that. I've also been looking at relocating the steering damper up front like a Defender with the Rovertym kit, not sure if that will work with a steering guard since the new mounting bracket looks to use the same mount points as the steering guards. 

I don't really plan on doing a lot of serious off roading, but when I'm headed out hunting or hiking I'm usually traveling by myself so I want to make sure I'm protected if need be and get myself out of bad spots. I'm thinking right now a steering guard, relocated damper, diff guards and track rod guard. If I don't relocate the damper would the Terrafirma track rod guard provide enough protection?

Links to what I'm talking about:
http://lucky8llc.com/Products.aspx?ProductID=3969
http://lucky8llc.com/Products.aspx?ProductID=4125
http://lucky8llc.com/Products.aspx?ProductID=4129


----------



## Minty_Fresh (May 27, 2009)

crazysccrmd said:


> Question for RRC/D1 owners - how do you attach recovery points on the front without an aftermarket bumper? I've seen Jate rings used, but they are pretty far under the truck and not really ideal. I've seen pictures of steering guards with recovery points built in but can't find any for sale in America.


When i had my old disco my stap dads buddy sectioned the frame and welded in a trailer hitch that sat flush with the steel bumper. that way i could slide in a D shackle if i needed, or a winch bolted to one of these 
http://www.etrailer.com/Accessories-and-Parts/Draw-Tite/6495.html

that my step dad had. i guess its kinda ghetto but it worked. and i didnt mind how it looked cause i would just leave the shackle in it. 
http://www.summitracing.com/parts/smt-29312b?seid=google&gclid=COKLiNCNl7YCFYWo4AodYgIA4w

bad photo but here is how it worked out.


----------



## GoLoaf (Sep 3, 2000)

Thought I'd share a pic of my new-to-me 2012 LR4. My first Land Rover. A bit nicer than the '08 Xterra that I sold to pick this guy up.


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

Talk me out of it, Land Rover people.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

BattleRabbit said:


> Talk me out of it, Land Rover people.


Can't be done, it appears to not have rust, no self proclaimed Rover guy should have any good reason to talk you out of that  ...... Unless you wanted a four door!


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> Can't be done, it appears to not have rust, no self proclaimed Rover guy should have any good reason to talk you out of that  ...... Unless you wanted a four door!


I really like that one... Just with a rack for my kayak and the spare tire relocated to the rear(and maybe an overdrive- crazy me wants to use it for Land Rover-y things). 2-door is fine. I found a fairly rotten Carawagon at the same place:


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

BattleRabbit said:


> I really like that one... Just with a rack for my kayak and the spare tire relocated to the rear(and maybe an overdrive- crazy me wants to use it for Land Rover-y things).


just dont plan on going anywhere fast, or quietly, or comfortably

:laugh:

but it doesnt get much cooler than that :thumbup:


----------



## GoLoaf (Sep 3, 2000)

Busted out the SLR and took some decent pics. Thanks for taking a look: 

 

 

 

Off-road height: 

 

Slammed:


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

Has anyone replaced the stock oil cooler lines on their 3.9l with these? Mine are original and need replacing before they become an issue.

http://www.trailhead4x4.com/30464.html


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

Does Atlantic British make a set? I know they make stainless steel brake hoses, I don't see why they wouldn't make those.

I see no reason not to replace the lines with those. Stainless lines are generally a "good thing."


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

BattleRabbit said:


> I see no reason not to replace the lines with those. Stainless lines are generally a "good thing."


I'm not usually a fan, as they like to rub through anything that gets near them if given a chance... 
The earl's 'super stock' rubberized line is a much better idea IMO...


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

How much is there to rub on where these lines run? If it is a real concern then I will look elsewhere. Unfortunately I'm not home so I'm trying to order parts to have on hand when I get back from deployment. 

AB only has the stock lines, which probably would work fine as well, but if I can go a little stronger for a little more money I'm willing to do that.


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

I've never heard anything bad about the trailhead lines from the guys on D-90, they tend to sing their praises from what i have read. Sure beats your rig turning into this:


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

Anything will be better than leaky factory stuff, I'm just saying if given the choice and starting from scratch I'd pick the super stock or something like it.

I'm sure the stainless is fine if others are using them successfully


----------



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)

My new Discovery!

1995 - 5-speed - 187k miles - head gasket done 20k miles ago - recent trans work










Runs pretty well, ordered up all of the suspension bushings and a pair of FJ80 springs last week, going to pick up some new +2" shocks this week. I've done some rewiring and fixing of the rear lights, someone hacked some things... Anyway, it'll be a good project.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

awesome :thumbup:
looks like a good (non rusty?) start. i see it has sunroofs... make sure those dont leak before you get stuck in the rain


----------



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)

It does have sunroofs, but they are both aftermarket. It had OEM roofs from the factory, then at some point they leaked and died and I guess replaced with these. I took out the headliner (twas junk) and was inspecting them, no drain tubes, no manual operation of roofs, but also no leaks... so I guess it's alright. Just need to rewire them.

As for rust... It's fairly clean, but some hidden spots are through. Going to pick up some sheet metal and patch a few places at some point this summer.


----------



## 15degreeGTI (Mar 13, 2006)

Our 97 4.0SE. New (restored I should say) exhaust system, tires, updated headlights, and a new Nikon D7000 to replace my old D90. Running smoothly and quietly now!


Range Rover by TheJoshTan, on Flickr


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

psykokid said:


> I've never heard anything bad about the trailhead lines from the guys on D-90, they tend to sing their praises from what i have read. Sure beats your rig turning into this:


reminds me of...


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

15degreeGTI said:


> Our 97 4.0SE. New (restored I should say) exhaust system, tires, updated headlights, and a new Nikon D7000 to replace my old D90. Running smoothly and quietly now!


looking good! always liked that green:thumbup:


having this thread pop up on my watched topics really makes me miss my rover


----------



## jonny8181 (Jun 5, 2013)

LOve the pics bro


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

A few friends went to pre-run the Freeway Ridge trail near Kernville/Lake Isabella this Saturday and things went a bit pear shaped right near the end for the guy who was at the tail of the group of four trucks: 



















Driver managed to bail before the truck went over but the passenger got stuck for the ride to the end. Passenger had to be medivac'd out but is home already and recuperating. They spent all day yesterday on the recovery, finally got the truck drug out to the nearest campground around midnight.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

holy hell!  

glad everyone survived 

how many times did it roll over?


----------



## 15degreeGTI (Mar 13, 2006)

*P38 windshield washer problems*

When I push the front windshield wash button, the motor is audible but no fluid sprays out. I've topped off the reservoir, no luck. I've also used a small sewing needle to clean out any potential blockage in the nozzles, but still no luck (worked like a charm on my BMW). Is there anything else I need to know or should try?


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> holy hell!
> 
> glad everyone survived
> 
> how many times did it roll over?


 He remembers 3 but judging by the distance he thinks 6-8 times. What happened was that he was running sweep and decided to take a different line that everyone else had taken. He couldnt make that line and was backing up to try a different one and underestimated how close he was to the edge. The guy who was originally riding shotgun had swapped seats with the passenger of a new guy in the club in a stock D2 so he could help with picking lines. The guy riding shotgun was literally just along for the ride and didnt know anything about offroading. Had he been more experieneced he may have looked out the window and realized how close to the edge they were.. C'est la vie, in the end everyone came out ok and the guy is looking for a new D1 to swap all his parts back onto..


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

Check the lines going from the pump to the nozzle, they can get pinched sometimes. You may also try pulling the hose from the washer nozzle then activate the windshield washer and see if the pump is working. The impeller in the pump may be buggered and not pushing any water even though the motor itself moving. 



15degreeGTI said:


> When I push the front windshield wash button, the motor is audible but no fluid sprays out. I've topped off the reservoir, no luck. I've also used a small sewing needle to clean out any potential blockage in the nozzles, but still no luck (worked like a charm on my BMW). Is there anything else I need to know or should try?


----------



## GoLoaf (Sep 3, 2000)

Off-roading!


----------



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)

My Disco after a lift!


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

OptimusGlen said:


> My new Discovery!
> 
> 1995 - 5-speed - 187k miles - head gasket done 20k miles ago - recent trans work
> 
> ...


Looks like you're not the first one to Discover it! 

Congrats, I still have a strong hankering for one. :thumbup::thumbup: for pulling the trigger. Get us some photos when you get out and get dirty.


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

psykokid said:


> A few friends went to pre-run the Freeway Ridge trail near Kernville/Lake Isabella this Saturday and things went a bit pear shaped right near the end for the guy who was at the tail of the group of four trucks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woah. Knowing all involved are okay, I'd like to know what the hell you do about getting something like that out of the woods? Clearly you can't just leave it there, right? I'm sure the DEP would have you slaughtered for that. That's gotta be a hefty recovery bill!


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

geofftii2002 said:


> Woah. Knowing all involved are okay, I'd like to know what the hell you do about getting something like that out of the woods? Clearly you can't just leave it there, right? I'm sure the DEP would have you slaughtered for that. That's gotta be a hefty recovery bill!


Recovery took all of the next day. A few guys out of a local 4wd club that live in the area assisted There was a bunch of multi winch pulls to get it back up to the trail and then they drug it up the hill with the t-case unlocked after they re-seated the beads on the tires. Pulled it up to the nearest forest service campground and removed it the following morning. Fortunately all it cost him to get it out was food and beverages during the recovery, save for the cost for renting a flatbed to get it home.


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

psykokid said:


> Recovery took all of the next day. A few guys out of a local 4wd club that live in the area assisted There was a bunch of multi winch pulls to get it back up to the trail and then they drug it up the hill with the t-case unlocked after they re-seated the beads on the tires. Pulled it up to the nearest forest service campground and removed it the following morning. Fortunately all it cost him to get it out was food and beverages during the recovery, save for the cost for renting a flatbed to get it home.


Wow, you'd better make sure you have some _gooooood_ friends before you go wheeling!


----------



## lucyr8 (Jul 19, 2013)

geofftii2002 said:


> Wow, you'd better make sure you have some _gooooood_ friends before you go wheeling!


That's exactly what I was thinking. Damn, that could have ended so much worse...


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

lucyr8 said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking. Damn, that could have ended so much worse...


Thats why you generally never go out alone as things can go pear shaped reaaally quick..


----------



## 15degreeGTI (Mar 13, 2006)

I've searched thread after thread across several Land Rover forums and have been seeing answers from both sides of the spectrum... 

I have two brands of tires on the fronts and rears (F: Michelin Latitude, R: Nitto NT850). They are ALL the same size (255/55/18), although the rear tires do have slightly more tread remaining than the fronts. My question to you is, will this pose a threat to my car? Premature diff wear? Death to transfer case? Rheumatoid arthritis?? 

Side note, the truck does emit a slight "whine" noise during overrun however, I believe this began before the mismatching of the tires. I'm unsure which diff is the problem. I'm also unsure if I'm making matters worse with my tire combination. Any suggestions/advice is appreciated. Please help me put a nail in this coffin. Thanks in advance. 

FYI: It is a 97 4.0SE with 71k miles.


----------



## 15degreeGTI (Mar 13, 2006)

Just because I love using this truck for weekend outings with friends/family

4th of July 2013. Channel Islands Marina Harbor in Oxnard, CA

3 by TheJoshTan, on Flickr


----------



## 8vbunny (Oct 2, 2002)

OptimusGlen said:


> My Disco after a lift!


Did you also change the roto-flex drive shaft? I read on most sites that sell lift kits that you need to swap to u-joint shaft due to the angle increase.


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

8vbunny said:


> Did you also change the roto-flex drive shaft? I read on most sites that sell lift kits that you need to swap to u-joint shaft due to the angle increase.


More info here. 

http://www.fourwheeler.com/how-to/129-0710-1994-1999-land-rover-discovery-upgrades/

I'd add that your truck is probably vibrating more due to the new front drive shaft angle. You can get away with driving the truck like that for a while, but the U-Joints should/will eventually fail. Ask me how I know.. 

I purchased my replacement parts from Bill at GBR.

http://gbrutah.com/product catalog.html


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

MuddyMudskipper said:


> some words and stuff..


well look who it is..


----------



## 15degreeGTI (Mar 13, 2006)

Contemplating trading the P38a for an LR3.. Thoughts? I've been told the newer Land Rovers (LR3 specifically) are significantly more reliable than the past years. Is this true? Itching for something that feels "newer". While I do love my P38a, it is beginning to feel like a dinosaur. :laugh:


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

The later LR3's are pretty good. They are a much different beast to the solid axle trucks but are pretty dam capable offroad once you put some decent tires and some armour on the bottom. If you only off road occasionally then I'd say go for it. They have their own quirks. Generally you will want to plunk down the change for the Rover equivalent of a VAG-COM as it can help sort out silly ride height sensor issues really quick amongst other things. There is a guy in SCLR that lives out in your neck of the woods (Thousand Oaks iirc) that has a black 06 LR3 that he's done quite a bit to and takes it out and wheels it pretty frequently. If you want to pick his brain I can put you in contact with him..


----------



## 15degreeGTI (Mar 13, 2006)

psykokid said:


> The later LR3's are pretty good. They are a much different beast to the solid axle trucks but are pretty dam capable offroad once you put some decent tires and some armour on the bottom. If you only off road occasionally then I'd say go for it. They have their own quirks. Generally you will want to plunk down the change for the Rover equivalent of a VAG-COM as it can help sort out silly ride height sensor issues really quick amongst other things. There is a guy in SCLR that lives out in your neck of the woods (Thousand Oaks iirc) that has a black 06 LR3 that he's done quite a bit to and takes it out and wheels it pretty frequently. If you want to pick his brain I can put you in contact with him..


97% on pavement. It would basically just serve as my urban assault vehicle  My issue is LR guys are saying "buy an 06. period end of story" while others are saying "stick with the latest years as much as possible". (I'm assuming they're referring to MYs immediately before the LR4??) What problems areas have been addressed? Are there really any substantial reliablity-related differences with an '06 versus an '09??


----------



## 8vbunny (Oct 2, 2002)

MuddyMudskipper said:


> More info here.
> 
> http://www.fourwheeler.com/how-to/129-0710-1994-1999-land-rover-discovery-upgrades/
> 
> ...


did you get their non roto flex retrofit from them? If so how is it? I have been contemplating raising my eastnor green rrc and adding that while doing it.


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

psykokid said:


> well look who it is..












Hello there.


----------



## MuddyMudskipper (Sep 15, 2004)

8vbunny said:


> did you get their non roto flex retrofit from them? If so how is it? I have been contemplating raising my eastnor green rrc and adding that while doing it.


I only replaced my front DS with the GBR HD double cardon and did not replace the rear because I have a later D1 which does not have the rotoflex coupler. I have heard from from guys with D2s that have replaced their rotos with a U-joint rear DS that there will be a vibration because of the offset between the pinion and t-case. I'm not sure if this is an issue for RRCs. It has also been noted on other forums that you can get some good hard mileage out of the rotos and that they are cheaper, faster, and easier (3 bolts) to replace than a u-joint. I would suggest keeping an extra roto with your spares and getting upgrading the front DS to compliment the lift.


----------



## 8vbunny (Oct 2, 2002)

Thanks! I will be sure to reach out to them when I am ready to lift the rrc. Here it is in all its glory. .


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

looking good!

...ive been lurking in the FS section on defendersource, day dreaming about when my commute isnt so crazy :laugh:


----------



## 8vbunny (Oct 2, 2002)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> looking good!
> 
> ...ive been lurking in the FS section on defendersource, day dreaming about when my commute isnt so crazy :laugh:


Previous owner was a d1ck, and if he were closer I would seriously consider taking a trip to smack some sense into him. #8 plug was cross threaded to ****, luckily he was too much of a poosy to screw it in more than 1/8 of an inch. Had a machine shop chase it down since I did not want to deal with it. Other than that, no rust underneath, or on the body. Upper tailgate is a little bubbly but that is fine. Plenty of dings and dents and peeling paint from a poor spray. Going to do the trans oil and filter this weekend as well as the diffs and the trans case along with the cv's since apparently in colorado they still fill them up with oil and never considered the rover grease. :laugh:


----------



## 8vbunny (Oct 2, 2002)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> looking good!
> 
> ...ive been lurking in the FS section on defendersource, day dreaming about when my commute isnt so crazy :laugh:


You should look for a 3.5 rover v8 for the blue mg gt and stop facking with those 4 cylinders. :laugh:


----------



## Quinn1.8t (Oct 8, 2006)

Big news for LR3/LR4 owners, ARB is finally releasing air lockers for you guys.

http://www.expeditionportal.com/com...ockers-for-discovery-3-and-4-lr3-and-lr4.html


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

8vbunny said:


> You should look for a 3.5 rover v8 for the blue mg gt and stop facking with those 4 cylinders. :laugh:


lol.. he doesnt want to make it slower than with a 4 banger for petes sake..


----------



## 8vbunny (Oct 2, 2002)

psykokid said:


> lol.. he doesnt want to make it slower than with a 4 banger for petes sake..


:laugh: those early 3.5 have a lot of potential and they respond VERY well to mods.


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

8vbunny said:


> :laugh: those early 3.5 have a lot of potential and they respond VERY well to mods.


Its easy to respond to mods when factory spec was so weak. I would not even bother pouring any money into the BOPR V8. 

I am guessing 89/ 90 RRC? Since its a SWB, you will probably not have a rotoflex coupling in the rear shaft. I believe that only the LWB has that.


----------



## 8vbunny (Oct 2, 2002)

MCTB said:


> Its easy to respond to mods when factory spec was so weak. I would not even bother pouring any money into the BOPR V8.
> 
> I am guessing 89/ 90 RRC? Since its a SWB, you will probably not have a rotoflex coupling in the rear shaft. I believe that only the LWB has that.


90. No rotoflex in the rear only in the front. Coil sprung already but not lifted. It was converted a while back by the looks of it. Any suggestions on getting the engine and bay clean of mud? Precio owner really did a number on it....


----------



## GoLoaf (Sep 3, 2000)

A few more pics from this summer:


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

A few lovely's from the British Invasion last week:


DSC_5804 by geofftii2002, on Flickr


DSC_5805 by geofftii2002, on Flickr
DSC_5806 by geofftii2002, on Flickr

^ Love that plate. 


DSC_5807 by geofftii2002, on Flickr


DSC_5818 by geofftii2002, on Flickr

^My favorite detail on the FC is the "Powered by Moxie" sticker. :laugh:



DSC_5814 by geofftii2002, on Flickr


DSC_5856 by geofftii2002, on Flickr


----------



## teenwolf (Mar 25, 2007)

Nice looking rigs. I should have gone but I drove by twice instead


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

teenwolf said:


> Nice looking rigs. I should have gone but I drove by twice instead


You're right - you SHOULD have gone! You could have gotten a BBQ brisket sandwich and an ice cold Fentimans Dandelion and Burdock soda and looked at cool cold iron all day. Next year, you will do this.


----------



## Sir. Loin (May 2, 2013)

Few things warm my heart as much as British cars. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## 8vbunny (Oct 2, 2002)

Any of you use Rovertym's suspension? I am thinking about grabbing a set of their 2 or 3 inch heavy duty springs for my rrc. (tires hit the fenders since the current suspension is soft as fk) :beer:


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

8vbunny said:


> 90. No rotoflex in the rear only in the front. Coil sprung already but not lifted. It was converted a while back by the looks of it. Any suggestions on getting the engine and bay clean of mud? Precio owner really did a number on it....


Is the build date mid 1989? You still have the large fuel door instead of the smaller, higher up which was standard in the 1990 MY trucks.

Sprinkler under the bay for a little while and then a power washer. No other way. I try and avoid the chemical engine cleaners. They might work but that **** going into the water supply is not what I want.


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

8vbunny said:


> Any of you use Rovertym's suspension? I am thinking about grabbing a set of their 2 or 3 inch heavy duty springs for my rrc. (tires hit the fenders since the current suspension is soft as fk) :beer:


RTE is good stuff but sometimes inconsistent. Talk to Justin at Lucky8 LLC. He will help you decide what you want. He is a super cool guy and a huge supporter of the Rover groups on this side of the country.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

MCTB said:


> RTE is good stuff but sometimes inconsistent. Talk to Justin at Lucky8 LLC. He will help you decide what you want. He is a super cool guy and a huge supporter of the Rover groups on this side of the country.


:thumbup::thumbup:to lucky8

they seem to be universally loved on all the rover forums, and i only had great experiences shopping with them myself :beer:


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

MCTB said:


> Is the build date mid 1989? You still have the large fuel door instead of the smaller, higher up which was standard in the 1990 MY trucks..


I'm pretty sure that change happened in the 1991 MY trucks, when they switched to the larger plastic fuel tank they also moved the fuel door higher. Mine is a 1991 registered truck but built to 1990 specs with the metal tank and low door.


----------



## 8vbunny (Oct 2, 2002)

MCTB said:


> RTE is good stuff but sometimes inconsistent. Talk to Justin at Lucky8 LLC. He will help you decide what you want. He is a super cool guy and a huge supporter of the Rover groups on this side of the country.


Thanks for the heads up. I will look them up. Also I was more concerned about the electronics rather than the water supply. What do you guys do with your boge leveling shock when you go to coil spring? My truck came with coils. I will be moving my boat around with the truck so the leveling shock would be a nice option. I am not sure what build date the truck is. I have been busy unfking it from the previous owners. Timing was WAYYYY before tdc. It was set at 10 before tdc. Someone changed the trans fluid but not the filter so the trans has no pressure and was iffy. All kinds of *******s seem to be working on these trucks.. I have not had any time to do any research into spring upgrades as I have been knee deep in maintenance since I got it. Pcv kit will go in tomorrow.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

8vbunny said:


> All kinds of *******s seem to be working on these trucks.. I have not had any time to do any research into spring upgrades as I have been knee deep in maintenance since I got it. Pcv kit will go in tomorrow.


all kind of half wits seem to be working on them, even on so called "enthusiast" forums... its amazing the BS that goes on

they of course in the same post are happy to bitch about "half assed fixes by the PO" when theyre on the forum asking about the best local junkyard to get a used waterpump, because a new one for $40 would be breakin the bank.
:facepalm:


----------



## 8vbunny (Oct 2, 2002)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> all kind of half wits seem to be working on them, even on so called "enthusiast" forums... its amazing the BS that goes on
> 
> they of course in the same post are happy to bitch about "half assed fixes by the PO" when theyre on the forum asking about the best local junkyard to get a used waterpump, because a new one for $40 would be breakin the bank.
> :facepalm:


The best was the 1/8th cross threaded plug in the nr 7 cylinder. Had a machine shop fix that fkn mess. #1,#3,#5 were so fkn tight that I was afraid of breaking them. Also the diff fluid seemd to be never changed.. u joints never greased on the shafts, one cv ball had fluid in it and leaking the other had that rover grease. Fkn mud everywhere underneath the hood. To its defense, the undercarriage has barely any rust, which is great for a truck that lived in Colorado all its life. I guess you get what you put into these things.


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

The problem with Rovers, and most British vehicles in general, is that they are cheap. Why is this a problem? Because as you have seen, anybody can buy one and they think that because it is cheap to buy, it will be cheap to own. Then When they realize that is not the case, they neglect and then sell off at cheap prices. Cross threading is not the uncommon as, depending on the plug, access is a pain. 

I have never had an ex air truck so I am just going to guess here but go ahead and pull it (the shock). 

Justin at L8 is fantastic. Has factory parts and aftermarket stuff. He wheels Rovers and knows them. The one thing I can say is spring rates and shock rates are extremely important. A lot of people get heavy or extra heavy and then complain about crap ride and no flex. Then there are the ones the get shocks that are valved all wrong with springs too soft leading to a boat like wallowing ride. Justin can recommend, and supply, the best stuff for your situation.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

I think your truck is factory stock with coils. The air suspension didn't come along until later years. The Boge leveling strut is supposed to be on coil vehicles as well to keep the rear end level when weight is loaded or placed on the tow hitch. If you go with stiff heavy duty rear springs you might not need it.


----------



## 8vbunny (Oct 2, 2002)

crazysccrmd said:


> I think your truck is factory stock with coils. The air suspension didn't come along until later years. The Boge leveling strut is supposed to be on coil vehicles as well to keep the rear end level when weight is loaded or placed on the tow hitch. If you go with stiff heavy duty rear springs you might not need it.


I thought only the 87 and 88s came with coils. I did not see any lines or a compressor going to the leveling shock. There were however many cut plugs underneath which led me to believe that this one was a bagger. I have a highway setting button which turns on a relay under thr pasd seat but I never investigated it. As for thr coils that are in it now. They are way too soft. I mean it rides incredibly well, but on some big dips the rears rub so I would assume the shock is not doing anything.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

Maybe I'm wrong about when the suspension types were offered. As for the rear rubbing, I think the leveling strut deals strictly with keeping the rear of the chassis at the proper height relative to the axle beam. The suspension still flexes on its own and can rub if too soft or worn out. I would just leave the boge strut installed and go with new suspension.


----------



## 8vbunny (Oct 2, 2002)

crazysccrmd said:


> Maybe I'm wrong about when the suspension types were offered. As for the rear rubbing, I think the leveling strut deals strictly with keeping the rear of the chassis at the proper height relative to the axle beam. The suspension still flexes on its own and can rub if too soft or worn out. I would just leave the boge strut installed and go with new suspension.


Yeah. I am speculating also. I have not had time to study the rave manual. Any idea how yo turn off the windshield washer fluid level light? Fkn thing drives me nuts. Level is full..


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

I have no idea about the washer light. Mine has always been on also and I've just learned to ignore it.


----------



## 8vbunny (Oct 2, 2002)

8vbunny said:


> Yeah. I am speculating also. I have not had time to study the rave manual. Any idea how yo turn off the windshield washer fluid level light? Fkn thing drives me nuts. Level is full..


I will take a look at the diagrams over the weekend. I will let you know what I find. 




crazysccrmd said:


> I have no idea about the washer light. Mine has always been on also and I've just learned to ignore it.


----------



## Sir. Loin (May 2, 2013)

Mind if I ask, what landy forums have TCLers found beneficial? Any staple ones to join?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

i was on "the land rover forums" when i had my disco, as it seemed more D1 oriented

land rovers only seems more D2 oriented

and rangerovers was a great place for RR stuff


----------



## 8vbunny (Oct 2, 2002)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> i was on "the land rover forums" when i had my disco, as it seemed more D1 oriented
> 
> land rovers only seems more D2 oriented
> 
> and rangerovers was a great place for RR stuff


I haven't found my way to those either. The rave manual and the usual Google search seems to suffice and it doesn't require any sorting of the rif raf. Pcv kit in and topped off the axle grease. With the timing set correctly the truck actually feels a little more peppy. Next on yhe agenda is changing the o2 sensors which I suspect are carboned up to sht from years of 10deg before tdc and 87 octane. .


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

Are you running 87 or 92? I know factory recommended is 92 but I've run 87 as an experiment and not noticed a decrease in performance or fuel economy.


----------



## 8vbunny (Oct 2, 2002)

crazysccrmd said:


> Are you running 87 or 92? I know factory recommended is 92 but I've run 87 as an experiment and not noticed a decrease in performance or fuel economy.


I was getting 13 mpg with 87 and am getting around 16 with 92. The money saving over a year to run 87 vs 92 is laughable so there is no point in running 87. It might have had 87 all its life judging by the carbon buildup. Mind tou this truck has 80k miles.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

crazysccrmd said:


> not noticed a decrease in performance or fuel economy.


It's also cheap head gasket insurance


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

8vbunny said:


> Yeah. I am speculating also. I have not had time to study the rave manual. Any idea how yo turn off the windshield washer fluid level light? Fkn thing drives me nuts. Level is full..


You could just unplug it... You are 14CUX. You cannot 'turn something off' as simple OBD1 does not have that ability. Just do what everyone else does and either replace the sensor or just unplug the lead. The computers that you have are very simple. 

I never noticed a bit of difference in my D1 between any of the fuel grades. I just ran whatever I felt like throwing in the tank at the time. It was usually midgrade. It did not run any different, feel any different, or act any different.


----------



## 8vbunny (Oct 2, 2002)

MCTB said:


> You could just unplug it... You are 14CUX. You cannot 'turn something off' as simple OBD1 does not have that ability. Just do what everyone else does and either replace the sensor or just unplug the lead. The computers that you have are very simple.
> 
> I never noticed a bit of difference in my D1 between any of the fuel grades. I just ran whatever I felt like throwing in the tank at the time. It was usually midgrade. It did not run any different, feel any different, or act any different.


And your consumption was the same between the octanes also? Mine is not.


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

8vbunny said:


> And your consumption was the same between the octanes also? Mine is not.


Yeah, not much difference. But then again, this was my POS


----------



## 8vbunny (Oct 2, 2002)

Good looking! What suspension setup? My RRC is pig compared to that. SWB, but still. Runs much much better on super than on regular, but who knows now that the ignition timing is actually correct. Unplugged the washer fluid sensor, no change in the light. There is fking mud everywhere, in every plug, so I might have to go through every plug on that car and clean it since the PO was a douche.


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

Fox shocks all around
3" RTE with aluminum 1" spacer front
3" OME rears with aluminum 1" spacer rear
Rovertracks kinked rear arms
Safari Gard 3 link front
RTE boxed sliders
ARB front bumper
Warn 8000 (terribly underpowered for the weight this truck ended up being)
Hellas
SD rack
blah blah blah.

Flexed like crazy. On the road, was WAY too soft and needed different shock valving. The 3 link front was a terrible design. There was no separation between the links, along with a couple of other problems, leading to a scary high roll center. Rovers flex great but things like bind in the front and a terrible amount of rear steer make for interesting trail rides. The RRC will be better as it is not as top heavy as the D1 or D2 is.


----------



## 8vbunny (Oct 2, 2002)

Nice looking rig. I am still doing maintenance on mine and un fking it up from the previous owners. I will follow up with Justin @ lucky8 and see what he suggest suspension wise. Rides awesome now, but the tires hit the fenders and big dips. :laugh:


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

8vbunny said:


> Nice looking rig. I am still doing maintenance on mine and un fking it up from the previous owners. I will follow up with Justin @ lucky8 and see what he suggest suspension wise. Rides awesome now, but the tires hit the fenders and big dips. :laugh:


It was. I had a love/ hate relationship with it. One day, the hate relationship overcame the love and I sold it and bought my BJ60. I wish I had it still though. I would have gone through it and made it a little better. First thing would have been to lose those 1" spacers and make a proper 3 link set up for the front. A lot of people like the SG kit because it was a bolt on but that is the only advantage it had, in my opinion. It made for a best off road but a nightmare in every other situation. 

Justin is a great guy. That photo was taken at Rovers on the Rocks, which is a Rover event sponsored by Lucky 8.


----------



## 8vbunny (Oct 2, 2002)

MCTB said:


> It was. I had a love/ hate relationship with it. One day, the hate relationship overcame the love and I sold it and bought my BJ60. I wish I had it still though. I would have gone through it and made it a little better. First thing would have been to lose those 1" spacers and make a proper 3 link set up for the front. A lot of people like the SG kit because it was a bolt on but that is the only advantage it had, in my opinion. It made for a best off road but a nightmare in every other situation.
> 
> Justin is a great guy. That photo was taken at Rovers on the Rocks, which is a Rover event sponsored by Lucky 8.


:thumbup: Had an fj60 for awhile, cool little right but once the f rust started in the rear quarters and wheel arches it was time for me to get out. One thing I cannot deal with. My very first car was an mgb, metal bumper which I stuck a 3.5 rover in. Fun little car but the f rust! Sold it after one summer. Ever since then I steer clear of rusty sht. :laugh: This RRC came from colorado, with 88k miles. Clean underneath. Planning to do some POR15 and some undercoat over for good measure before winter comes.


----------



## 8vbunny (Oct 2, 2002)

Any of you remove the pinion seal on the rear diff? Mine is leaking and was wondering if the flange is pressed into the diff. Thanks in advance!


----------



## DSG-TDI (Mar 7, 2002)

Is this 4wd '01 Disco worth $5k?


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

8vbunny said:


> Any of you remove the pinion seal on the rear diff? Mine is leaking and was wondering if the flange is pressed into the diff. Thanks in advance!


Nope, the flange is just held on by a big nut and washer. Remove rear d/s connection, break pinion nut loose (i keep a big pipe wrench in the truck just for this purpose) pull the flange and replace the seal. Easy peasy..


----------



## Sir. Loin (May 2, 2013)

DSG-TDI said:


> Is this 4wd '01 Disco worth $5k?


More info?


----------



## DSG-TDI (Mar 7, 2002)

Decided to pass on it. I called the phone number on the ad, and the person who answered didn't speak a lick of English, and neither did the other person listed on the ad. I'm not doing a business transaction with my crappy Spanish. Oh well.


----------



## 8vbunny (Oct 2, 2002)

psykokid said:


> Nope, the flange is just held on by a big nut and washer. Remove rear d/s connection, break pinion nut loose (i keep a big pipe wrench in the truck just for this purpose) pull the flange and replace the seal. Easy peasy..


Yeah it was straight forward. Any idea where the zf auto trans gets its vacuum source from? My tranny sometimes loves to shift I to 2nd as soon ad I touch the gas pedal. Its been annoying as fk to say the least. Catch is that it doesn't do it all the time..


----------



## Death Trap (Feb 14, 2006)

My D1 recently hauling our Christmas tree. Pretty much stock mainly used for hauling stuff and camping 

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/etmracing/11339313713/" title="96 land rover discovery 1 by etmracing666, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5545/11339313713_e405afac81.jpg" width="375" height="500" alt="96 land rover discovery 1"></a>


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

8vbunny said:


> Yeah it was straight forward. Any idea where the zf auto trans gets its vacuum source from? My tranny sometimes loves to shift I to 2nd as soon ad I touch the gas pedal. Its been annoying as fk to say the least. Catch is that it doesn't do it all the time..


No vacuum on the ZF, if the trans is shifting too soon check the adjustment of the kickdown cable on the throttle linkage. It may be mis-adjusted. Specs for it are in the RAVE.


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

My 96' Epson Green p38. 110,000 miles and still going very strong. :thumbup:


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

Just creeped in here to share a few photos I took of a buddys Range the other day for a for sale ad.

It's a 4.6 HSE converted to LPG fuel... really cool car, but it's imho surprisingly small inside. 

Enjoy the pics!


Range Rover 4.6 HSE von bochmann.photo auf Flickr


Range Rover 4.6 HSE von bochmann.photo auf Flickr


Range Rover 4.6 HSE von bochmann.photo auf Flickr


Range Rover 4.6 HSE von bochmann.photo auf Flickr


Range Rover 4.6 HSE von bochmann.photo auf Flickr


Range Rover 4.6 HSE von bochmann.photo auf Flickr


Range Rover 4.6 HSE von bochmann.photo auf Flickr


Range Rover 4.6 HSE von bochmann.photo auf Flickr


Range Rover 4.6 HSE von bochmann.photo auf Flickr

:wave:


----------



## 8vbunny (Oct 2, 2002)

Super clean rig!


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

psykokid said:


> Nope, the flange is just held on by a big nut and washer. Remove rear d/s connection, break pinion nut loose (i keep a big pipe wrench in the truck just for this purpose) pull the flange and replace the seal. Easy peasy..


You change pinion seals enough to keep the tools_ in the truck?_ :laugh:

j/k


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

geofftii2002 said:


> You change pinion seals enough to keep the tools_ in the truck?_ :laugh:
> 
> j/k


lol.. i keep it there "just in case" Good for grabbing the non rotoflex flanges and associated bits and bobs when you are in the junkyard or as an improvised weapon or BFH when necessary..


----------



## BlixemBimmer (Aug 18, 2008)

*New to me LR4*

Hi all,
Greetings from Vancouver BC. 

I come from a family of Land Rovers owners. 
My dad is down to just 1 now : Defender 130 - he has named her Battlecar Galactica. He has previously owned and modified a Defender 110, and Disoc 1 & 2. My parents do many trips through Southern Africa. 





































My sister has an LR4 diesel (which she loves for towing her horse box)









My brother-in-law is now down to just 1 as well; 110 Defender Diesel (he recently sold his Defender 90)



Finally I have my own. I recently purchased my LR4 from a local Land Rover dealer (Land Rover Richmond). She is in really good condition. The dealer went above and beyond what I would expect a dealership to do. 

















Specs:
2010 HSE Lux
Vision Package
20inch wheel upgrade
Nara Bronze Exterior, Almond/Nutmeg Interior
55,000km (+- 35,000miles)
Warranty just expired, but I decided to play it safe and get a 5yr/ 100,000km (60,000mile) aftermarket warranty.
I am hoping to do some light trails in the future, and meet as many other Landy owners as possible.

Mike


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

Went out this weekend with the rover club and hit a few trails in the Big Bear area. Camped out Saturday night and boy was it a bit nippy, got into the mid 20's. Weather during the day was perfect though.

Here's a few from Saturday on Gold Mountian:
































































And some from Sunday on Holcomb Creek:


----------



## 2021cc8V (Apr 21, 1999)

good times up in big bear :beer: :thumbup:


----------



## 8vbunny (Oct 2, 2002)

More pics of the eastnor green classic?! That thing is super clean.


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

Ditto on the green Classic.:thumbup:


----------



## HOWIE-WP (Mar 8, 2001)

BlixemBimmer said:


> Hi all,
> Greetings from Vancouver BC.
> 
> I come from a family of Land Rovers owners.
> My dad is down to just 1 now : Defender 130 - he has named her Battlecar Galactica. He has previously owned and modified a Defender 110, and Disoc 1 & 2. My parents do many trips through Southern Africa.


I see CA plates, :wave: from Cape Town and fellow Defender 110 V8 petrol owner.....


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

Okay as of lately I've been having a little, but very scary brake problem on my p38 Range Rover. I just replaced the brakes, rotors, water pump, transfer case ecu module and transfer case motor. As of recently when I put my foot on the brake it makes a immediate sound. No clunking, buzzing, but more of a "filling up sound"...I don't know how to explain really haha. But at times of driving it really feels like I have no brakes and I have to pump the brakes to come to a complete stop. If someone pulls out in front of me unexpectedly forget about it, I'm eating their rear bumper. Anyone have any ideas what can be happening? Should I replace the brake accumulator? Thats my best guess off the top of my head. Thanks in advance!:thumbup::beer:


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

LindsayLowhan said:


> Okay as of lately I've been having a little, but very scary brake problem on my p38 Range Rover. I just replaced the brakes, rotors, water pump, transfer case ecu module and transfer case motor. As of recently when I put my foot on the brake it makes a immediate sound. No clunking, buzzing, but more of a "filling up sound"...I don't know how to explain really haha. But at times of driving it really feels like I have no brakes and I have to pump the brakes to come to a complete stop. If someone pulls out in front of me unexpectedly forget about it, I'm eating their rear bumper. Anyone have any ideas what can be happening? Should I replace the brake accumulator? Thats my best guess off the top of my head. Thanks in advance!:thumbup::beer:


Almost sounds like your abs is kicking on. How's the fluid level and quality? Has the fluid been changed in the last couple of years? Any ABS codes? Not sure what to look at on the P38's in that situation. All my experience has been with the old D1/Classic/Defender types..


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

Here's a few pics from the NCLR/SCLR trip to Pismo beach:


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

oh that looks like a blast! :thumbup:

also that appears to be one very stuck jeep...


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> oh that looks like a blast! :thumbup:
> 
> also that appears to be one very stuck jeep...


Yeah, Pismo is always a fun trip. It had been windy the last week with the wind coming offshore vs onshore like it normally does so the dunes were really soft. Made shooting the bowls a bit tricky as you can usually feel the momentum start to drop out and then you just turn down out of the bowl. This year you would be cruising along doing your run and you'd just put out of steam and have to pull an quick turn down so you wouldn't flop.

That jeep was buried all the way to the belly. He got out of the way for an ambulance that was coming for a couple of people that had rolled a side by side and were in pretty bad shape. Sad thing is there was not a single recovery point on that dam thing. We ended up digging out in the middle on the passenger side and using an X-Jack and some waffle boards to get him out . I didn't get any pics of the recovery since i was helping out with it..

** edit ** found a recovery pic taken with a potato


----------



## The Sage (Jul 30, 2004)

Went to atlanta and picked this up... 2006 LR3 HSE with Heavy duty package ( locking rear diff) ready to get back offroading


20140531_180652 by Teh Sage, on Flickr


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

Some pics from a recent Brit show at Harkness Park in Waterford, CT. 

DSC_8295 by geofftii2002, on Flickr

DSC_8298 by geofftii2002, on Flickr

DSC_8300 by geofftii2002, on Flickr

DSC_8302 by geofftii2002, on Flickr

DSC_8287 by geofftii2002, on Flickr

DSC_8348 by geofftii2002, on Flickr


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

awesome looking camel disco... and that last dark green series :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

Looks like a real CT disco (or someone did a great job, IE internal roll cage). Anyone know the history on it?


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

By chance did you get the information on that blue RR classic 4sale? :laugh::wave::thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## jrome3sa (Sep 18, 2013)

Good to see some LR enthusiasts here. Just got rid of my D2 for a Sportwagen TDI. Deciding on what rover to build up next. Here are a few photos of my old rig.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

I'm having horrible thoughts of buying another P38 or even a L322. What could possibly go wrong? :laugh:


----------



## The Sage (Jul 30, 2004)

L322 would have a lot less go wrong than a p38


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

BltByKrmn said:


> I'm having horrible thoughts of buying another P38 or even a L322. What could possibly go wrong? :laugh:


P38? Pretty much everything. :laugh:


----------



## watson (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## smalcolm13 (Sep 27, 2014)

I love Land Rovers so much :heart::heart::heart:
I almost bought this 

https://flic.kr/p/q59gou

https://flic.kr/p/pas2oW


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

just saw this on facebook... some nice shots in here


----------



## The Sage (Jul 30, 2004)

smalcolm13 said:


> I love Land Rovers so much :heart::heart::heart:
> I almost bought this
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/q59gou
> ...


the front brake pads alone are almost $500 for oem. if its supercharged.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

id really like one of the pre-facelift RRS in orange. didnt really care for them when they came out but for some reason i find them a bit more striking today...


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

The Sage said:


> the front brake pads alone are almost $500 for oem. if its supercharged.


Damn... Atlantic British has it in the low 4's but holy cow. Thankfully there's an EBC set for $179


----------



## The Sage (Jul 30, 2004)

I have also replaced a few superchargers for a knocking noise due to a dampener inside the charger failing.


----------



## The Sage (Jul 30, 2004)

got some new wheels and tires wheels are factory powder coated gloss black. tires are 275/65/18 general grabber at2

ready to hit the trails this week.


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

The Sage said:


> got some new wheels and tires wheels are factory powder coated gloss black. tires are 275/65/18 general grabber at2
> 
> ready to hit the trails this week.


Looks great. :thumbup:

I've been kicking the idea around, but I just don't think I can justify buying one over a 4Runner.


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

Got the first real good snowfall up the hill in Big Bear last friday and it just so happened that we were going up that way to run the Gold Mountain trail on Saturday so it worked out well.. We were waiting for one guy who was running super late so we took the scenic route to the trailhead. The snow was super wet and when compressed was slicker than snot. Going up a couple of spots there were places that some trucks where just losing momentum and getting stuck. And this was just normal fire road, we hadn't even hit the trail yet.. 

We finally get to the trail head after stopping for lunch and bombing along the fire roads. A few people decided they were not up for the challenge and headed out via another easy trail. I heard from the radio chatter that they ended up having to chain up to get up a couple of hills. Even the easy road was a bit of a challenge. Of the 5 trucks that stayed to run gold mountain there were 2 LR3's with the HD package so they had rear lockers, two Disco 1's and a 95 NAS D90 ST. The first truck to try it was the d1 that was leading the trip. He's got a Detroit in the rear, Truetrac in the front 4" lift and 35's. His first couple of shots were no go's. He finally got out and aired down and then made it up with some skinny pedal and a couple of re adjustments. Next up was an LR3.. he was aired down a little, but not enough to make a difference. He finally got out and aired down a bit more and it helped but still couldn't make it up.. Next LR3 had the same thing, just couldn't get enough traction to make it up over the steep bit at the beginning that had some icy rocks to boot. Next truck was the 95 Defender and being a lighter truck with all seasons he wasn't going to make it up either.. I was last.. I've got a 2" lift, ARB in the Rear and running 235/85R16's so about a 32" tire.. Oh yeah, just to make things interesting I couldn't get the truck to shift into low range. Seems like the hi-lo interlock solenoid has decided to fail leaving me locked into hi range. yay.. Seeing that everybody was struggling to make it up I figure'd I'd give myself the best chance by airing down from 20 psi to 15 psi. Driving on snow is a lot like driving on sand, low pressures and a longer tread footprint help grip immensely. I lined up and walked up the hill with no drama, not even any wheel spin.. lol..

All in all a great day. Ended up running into the guy in the LR4 who was way late coming up the other side of the hill. He decided to turn around and go back down with us. All in all, nice day on the trail..









My shed...


----------



## The Sage (Jul 30, 2004)

man i wish i had some snow to drive around in. that looks awesome.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

The Sage said:


> man i wish i had some snow to drive around in. that looks awesome.:thumbup::thumbup:


It's awesome to be able to drive 2 hours and go romp around in the fluffy white stuff then at the end of the day drive home and leave it all up there on the mountains and not have to deal with it. I grew up in the midwest and do not miss having to deal with shoveling my driveway, salt, and just all the crap that goes along with snow.


----------



## 2021cc8V (Apr 21, 1999)

wish i didn't have to work that day/night.....would have been fun!


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

2021cc8V said:


> wish i didn't have to work that day/night.....would have been fun!


What do they say Ian, "Wish in one hand, s**t in the other and see which one fills up first"  You missed out on a fun day..


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

This is what everyone loves to see, right?


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

Drove up to Sierra National Forest just north of Fresno this weekend and met up with some of the NCLR guys. Was supposed to be the annual snow run, but snow was a bit thin on the ground. Ended up making it up to the top of Bald Mountain in record time this year. Some snow and ice in the shadows on the trail up there. Ended up being a total of 18 trucks on the run, broken up into two groups that left an hour apart. Other than one guy picking up a screw in his tire the entire run was pretty drama free.



















270 degree pano from the top of the watch tower:


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

Geez slackers.. Well.. The first full weekend of March I went out to Anza Borrego with some friends for an off road bachelor party or sorts for a friend that is getting married at the end of March. Went down the Pinion Mountain Trail. Only really two difficult things on this trail.

Went through "The Squeeze"


















Yeah, it was a squeeze alright..


























Meh.. whatever. number of f**ks given = zero

Next up was "Heart Attack Hill". If you search that name on youtube you will find a video of a jeep rolling down that hill quite spectacularly due to some crappy spotting..

Looking up to the top from about mid way:










Looking down from the top:










Starting down:


























Well about 2/3 of the way down (where my truck is in the last pic) my spotter is telling me to cut my wheels one way or the other. I look at him like he's daft because I have the steering wheel to the locks..










Well crap.. Fortunately i had just bought HD track rods and had the foresight to toss them in the truck as spares "just in case". So with my truck anchored with a winchline from the top and me holding the brakes my copilot swapped out the bent track rod for the new HD one, on the hill, now in the dark:










Well, we motored it down to the campsite and circled the wagons for some grub and then shut eye:









(full moon so looks light daylight)









The next day we stopped for a group shot in Fish Creek Wash:










And then went up Sandstone Canyon:










After that we headed out of the park to some BLM land to have some second amendment fun:


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

This past Friday and Saturday I went out with a few guys from SCLR and ran the Mojave Road from east to west starting at Avi Casino in Nevada right on the Colorado River and ending up at Afton Canyon. Good run with a good mix of trucks (2 NAS 90's, 1 95 RRC, 1 98 P38, an L322 RR, My 97 D1 and an LR3) Saw a lot of the sights on the trail. Weather was great and the wild flowers were out in full bloom along the route. Had a really great time and was nice to tick off one of the must do trails in CA. 140 miles of all dirt with the only pavement seen during the trip was crossing over a couple of roads.

stopped at the Mojave Road school bus.









my truck across the way









campsite friday night









group shot at the Mojave Road Mailbox









shot of the light in a lava tube north of the road:









trucks lined up at the beginning of Soda Dry Lake









my son getting ready to put his rock on to the "Travelers Monument" near the end of Soda Lake before climbing to the top and learning the secret of the monument


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

I've been collecting parts to refresh and upgrade my suspension for quite some time now. The entire list of parts includes:

-Gwyn Lewis Sumo Bars track rod and drag link with greaseable track rod ends.
-Gwyn Lewis cranked HD double wall rear trailing arms
-Rovers North adjustable panhard bar
-OME 767/763 springs
-Updated OME Nitrocharger Sport shocks to replace the standard OME Nitrochargers I had on there.
-1" aluminum spring spacers
-Modified Equipe rear upper shock mounts
-Inland Rovers castor corrected HD radius arms
-Tom Woods double double cardan front driveshaft
-Goodridge +4" stainless brake lines
-Propshaft spacer to get me by until I can have DC rear driveshaft made.


















































Finally got around to putting about half the parts on in the last month. I have the steering rods, panhard bar, shocks, springs, spacers, upper rear mounts and trailing arms installed so far

Before Pic (Last June, only decent side profile pic I could find):










After:










I still need to get:

- new voided polybushes for the raidus arms
- lowered upper front shock mounts
- extended bump stops
- DC rear driveshaft (with upgraded 1310 u-joints)
- extended rear a-frame ball joint mount and greaseable/adjustable a-frame ball joint.
- limit straps for the axles to keep things from over-extending.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Nice. I have yet to pull the trigger and buy a LR, but it's on the list of my to do's. My Dad used one on the farm in South Africa as his run around during my childhood, some great memories. Love this thread!

His looked like this


----------



## The Sage (Jul 30, 2004)

pic of my LR3 taken last weekend at the 30a Sand Rover ralley


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

A couple of pics from the local meet and greet here in Pasadena:



















Had a good mix of trucks show up including the 57 107" SW and a ex-ADF Perenite 110 (with the stock Isuzu 4BD1)


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

psykokid said:


> After:


when its dirty it just looks so... at home 

fantastic :thumbup:


as soon as i can get into a house with a shop, my next purchase is another rover. if youre ever selling yours...


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

If I had the coin, this would be my next truck:

http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/nvn/cto/5102876465.html


























its only like 16.5K in USD..

Reinforced galvanized chassis, Isuzu 4BD1 engine from the factory.. so much want, so little funds.. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Land_Rover_Perentie


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

epic :thumbup:

i was in van bc a few weeks ago and the number of clean diesel 110s around town was striking. lucky canucks with their 15 year rule :laugh:


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Can't give one of my D1's away. See sig.


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

Harv said:


> Can't give one of my D1's away. See sig.


Yeah.. I hear you.. Seeing trucks with rust holes give me the willies - and a great appreciation that I live in the land of sunshine, low humidity and no salt..

I was talking to another rover guy at the local meet and greet last weekend and he was spinning yarn about a 90 SW he was going to pick up from the east coast. The east coast standard for a truck with little rust and the west coast standard are miles apart apparently. He ended up passing on the east coast one and found a 90 SW that had lived in Arizona all its life for less money. win-win..


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

Keeping the thread alive here..

Some pics from my trip up to the White Mountains near Bishop with some of the guys in the club:










































Me and one other guy in the club were up to the task of making the hike up to white mountain peak. Hiking at that elevation is no joke.. 12K feet at the trailhead and 14,242' at the summit. My calves are still reminding me of how brutal a slog it was.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

keep the pictures coming :thumbup:


hey, random question, how tall is your truck (with the roof rack, but no luggage).
im house/garage shopping, and as i dont have mine anymore, i want to be sure the next one fits


----------



## The Sage (Jul 30, 2004)

In blue ridge georgia this past week.


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

Nice LR3. Looks like you had a nice cabin to chill at.

A few weeks ago I went backpacking up on the east side of the southern end of the sierras and summited Mt. Langley, CA's southernmost 14K foot peak.

Langley from the approach from Cottonwood Lakes:










Looking northwest from the summit of Langley, the high peak in the center is Mt Whitney:










Benchmark:










Rover Content: My truck at the trailhead parking lot when I hiked out Sunday Morning. Started snowing about a half hour into the hike back:


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

This past weekend was the annual Shaver Lake Snow Run where the guys from NCLR and SCLR meet up in the mountains northeast of Fresno and attempt to get to the top of Bald Mountain. I say attempt because some years the snow is so deep we cant even actually make it to the trailhead proper. Of the 9 times this event has been run, the group has only made it to the top 3 times. This year wasn't one of those three fwiw  We had a smaller than usual turnout this year, only about 14 trucks. We split into two groups, with the early group leaving camp at 8am and the later group leaving some time after that, around 9 IIRC. The first group consisted of 6 trucks - one LR3, one D2, one P38, two D1's and one RRC. We made good progress, airing down where Rock Creek Road leaves Dinky Creek Road and making it up to the actual trail head drama free. Once we got on the trail proper progress quickly ground to a halt as we came to our first challenge, an area where the road crossed a stream and the stream had eroded the snow underneath leaving a deep, slick, slushy mess of a water crossing. The RRC gave it a go trying the right, more watery side:


















No dice. He ended up high centered on the far side and needed to winch himself out. After that everyone else tried the line to the left with better results, but no one making it through in one shot, needing to either winch or get a tug with a kinetic rope from the vehicle in front. As we were getting the last couple of trucks through the second group caught up with us. We got our last couple through and proceeded onward, again making good progress until about the halfway point where again we were stymied by snow undercut from the stream running below. The RRC lead the way again, trying to stay high with everything locked (front, rear, center) and got himself wedged into the far end of the hole pretty good:


















Because of the angle that he was wedged in we had to rig a snatch block and do an angled pull to get him back down onto all four before re-rigging and winching him backwards out of the hole. We cut the high bank of sierra cement down about 3 feet and made a shelf for the inner wheel to ride on and keep the truck more level. After doing that he made it through and hit the second undercut about 100 feet further. Again we cut the snow banks back to try and give the truck a better line to straddle the hole with mixed results. He made it pretty far but still got stuck and had to winch himself forward. After clearing his truck we proceeded to get the two D1's and the Grey Whale (LR3) through both of the undercuts using winches and kinetic ropes.









Hole 1









Hole 2

After spending 3 hours getting the 4 trucks through the undercuts and nearing our predetermined turn around time we decided to send the RRC and the D1 behind him to go scope out the trail conditions further down to see if it was worth getting the remaining two trucks through the holes. Over the hill and about 100 yards down the trail the RRC came upon another section of snow undercut by the creek and proceeded to get two wheels in the air again, sliding down the snow and towards a sizable tree.










At this point we decided it would be best to get him back on all four wheels and to head to a spot to turn around. Winch and manpower were used on this one. I scouted ahead and found a good enough turn around spot about 200 yards down the trail. After a 20 point turn with 33's in the snow we got him heading back the other direction where we tried to tiptoe around the spot where he had just gotten un stuck from. Ended up having to cut the snow bank back to give him room to make it around the undercut and using maxtrax and some judicious use of skinny pedal we were able to get him past the hole with no damage. While we were getting the RRC turned around the rest of the group got the other three trucks turned around through the two holes we had just spent hours getting through. With all four of the trucks through and two trucks from group 2 who had caught up with us we headed back down the trail the way we came. Only problem was that the snow had softened considerably and everyone kept getting bogged down needing a tug here, a winch there or sometimes a little use of both and traction aids to get out of a frame deep hole one had carved themselves when they strayed out of the tracks going up a hill.

















This maxtrax was like the sword in the stone. Everyone looked and said "cant be that hard" and tried to pull it out where everyone before them had failed. After 7 failed attempts we broke out the shovel and dug the remaining 3 feet of maxtrax which had been pushed straight into the snow out..









P38 sideways after he hit a soft spot.









Sunset with rising moon at the end of a long day on the trail. 

We finally cleared the trail and got back to the main road around 18:00 where everyone aired up and proceeded to head down to Shaver Lake Pizza in town for the traditional post run pizza. Made it back to camp around 20:00 and proceeded to catch up with the rest of the people from group 2 to hear their tales of the trail for the day. Their group wasn't drama free as it turned out. A bent track rod on another RRC which also had one of it's front ARB bumper recovery points ripped through by a soft shackle, and another RRC which slid down an off camber bit into a tree next to the trail creasing his passenger side fender. All in all, a great trip. Cant wait to do it again next year.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

Pictures like that motivate me to find the demon in my RRCand get it working again. It was a reliable truck for three years, 20k miles and two cross country trips but **** the bed on me recently.


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

crazysccrmd said:


> Pictures like that motivate me to find the demon in my RRCand get it working again. It was a reliable truck for three years, 20k miles and two cross country trips but **** the bed on me recently.


I know what you mean. I ended up riding shotgun to the snow run with a friend due to issues with my truck. I'd been fighting a death wobble in the front end. It was bad enough I stopped driving the truck and started taking the train back and forth to work. I thought it was the drivers side hub, changed that out to no effect. Rotated the tires, no dice there either. All the bushings and tie rod ends are new up front save for my panhard bar. I swapped those out and double checked the alignment last night. Toe was a little off so I fixed that gave all the bolts for the steering box and related brackets an extra turn to snug them down and death wobble is now gone. Today was first time I've driven the truck on the freeway today since December and all is well. No death wobble! Now to fix a few other niggly issues before a trip to death valley the first weekend of March with my son's boy scout troop.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

Mine just died on me one day and would crank and stumble but not restart. After towing home and waiting a few days it started and idled perfect but died after about twenty minutes of idling and wouldn't restart for a few hours. Pretty much been doing that since. When it won't start it still has spark and fuel but just won't catch. Tried a few fixes to no effect, next step is new fuel and main relays and pulling the newish (~7500 mile) fuel pump to check out. Frustrated me nough that I went out and bought a Tacoma.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

Pulled the fuel pump, looks like this might be the source of my problem. Last time I just replaced the pump itself, this time I ordered the entire assembly complete.


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

yup.. that'll do it.. Hopefully that solves your rough running issue.


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

So yeah.. this thread is slow.. here's something new:

For those not familiar with the area Coyote Flat is located due southwest from Bishop, CA. It's a large open plateau located at about 10K feet, with a network of rough gravel tracks that snake their way through the hills in all directions. It's bordered by the Owens Valley on East, the Valley in which South Lake is located on the west, and Glacier Lodge Road is to the south. You get great views of the Palisades, Inconsolables and the Sierra Crest. There is an old air strip that was used by military in the 40's-60's to do high altitude testing away from the prying eyes of the general public. If you have a vehicle that is capable you can drive pretty much up to the top of the ridge north of Green Lake to make a nice short hike out of Vagabond Peak, Cloudripper & Sky Haven.

I'm taking a group of friends up to this area to dispersed camp and explore the roads, old mines and lakes over the 4th of July weekend. Having never been up to the Flat before I thought it best to do a recon run to scope out the best campsites and get some boots on the ground info about trail conditions. I met up with a fellow Land Rover owner in Bishop on Saturday and proceeded to escape the heat and head up Coyote Valley Road to the Flat. We started up the hill around 13:00, eager to leave the heat of the Owens Valley below. 

On Saturday we concentrated on the north western part of the area, first driving up past the remains of the Salty Peterson Tungsten Mine and then checking out the area around Coyote Lake. From the ridgeline due south of the Dry Coyote Lake bed you can look down onto the basin where Rocky Bottom Lake is located and lived up to its name with no water present. You can also see the area near Funnel Lake from this vantage point, but due to the headwall on the north west shore of Funnel Lake you cant see the lake itself from this point. With that done we backtracked to the main road and headed north towards Lookout Mountain initially, driving on the established tracks through meadows and stands of pine trees then contouring around the north end of Coyote Ridge and heading south to where we explored Schober Mill and & Mine sites which are due east up the hill side from South Lake Road. All that remains at the mill site is an old tin cabin and the mine site itself had a bit of mining errata spread here and there. With that leg of the open trail checked out we proceeded back the way we came and at the next main junction in the track we proceeded to switchback up the west side of Coyote Ridge and then followed the meandering track south as it undulated over the tops of the ridglines and plunged down to the valleys below. Finally after a little bit more of a climb and pushing through some small patches of snow that remained in the shadows we finally crested the hill and came to where the road ends, due north of Green Lake. A few of us are planning on day hiking Vagabond and Cloudripper on Sunday the 3rd so I wanted to make sure the track was clear all the way to the end where we plan on parking and heading up and catching the trail that comes up from Green Lake across the plateau. We stopped here and let my friends dog out to run around for a bit, and braced ourselves against the stiff winds that were blowing. At this point it was now 18:00 and we needed to retrace the track back the way we came to make it to Funnel Lake where we planned to camp for the evening. It's funny how the first time you go somewhere new it seems to take forever, but on the way back it seems much shorter even though it's taken the same amount of time. I find this to be true whether i'm driving or hiking and such was the case here as the drive back down Coyote Ridge, past Coyote Lake, Salty Peterson's mine and the track next to Coyote Creek seemed to fly by. Now we were heading south on the main track onto the Flat proper. We got about midway down and then reached the northern track that leads to Funnel Lake. The track started fine, then slowly deteriorated to the point while still an obvious track it was littered with rocks the size of volley balls which made the final 2 miles into Funnel Lake very slow going. We finally arrived at Funnel lake to find we had the entire area all to ourselves right before Sunset. The high clouds which had lingered all day and promised to make an impressive sunset to photograph blew out within the last hour of daylight and left us with a clear sky as it got dark. We setup camp, ate dinner, and had some scotch and cigars around a small campfire in one of the established fire rings. My compatriot David was feeling the altitude and decided to call it a night at about 10:00 just as the moon was rising over the ridgline. I stayed up and started t read a book I picked up at the Visitor Center in Lone Pine and tended the fire until it burned down to a point it could be easily extinguished around midnight. When I finally retired to my tent I checked the temp and at that point it was 38 degrees.

We awoke at 6:00 to bluebird skies, a little wind and the temp already up to 50 degrees. We ate breakfast, packed up camp and gave the trucks a once over before heading out. My compatriot needed to replace the bolts that held his drive shaft to his rear diff so he sorted that and we were underway at by 8:30. We proceeded to exit Funnel Lake via the southern track which while rough, was a much easier drive out than the route we took in. Finally back onto the main flat and crossing the end of the old air strip I saw some movement in the scrub brush to my right. I stopped and spotted a Badger out and about. Was neat to see one in the wild. We continued south down the flat towards Baker Creek to check out possible campsites near there. My friend was still feeling a bit off due to the altitude so he stayed near where the track crosses a creek on a bridge and I went ahead by myself to scope out the campsites. The views at this point were stunning with Middle Pal and Norman Clyde Peak and the associated Glaciers peaking out from the south side of Mt. Alice and Mt. Sill popping up above the ridgeline of Sky Haven with Cloudripper and Vagabond Peak looming over the valley where Baker Creek ran. With the campsites checked out I headed back the way I came to meet back up with my friend and head north up the flat towards the exit down the hill back to Bishop. Near the north end of the flat there was one more possible campsite that I went and checked out which ended up being the perfect place, flat with plenty of room, surrounded by foxtail and lodgepole pines which ringed which at one time was a small pond, but now has turned into a meadow. With the last place checked off of our list we went back down the rough track of Coyote Valley Road switchbacking our way down the hill until we were back down to Bishop. We fueled up at Vons, grabbed a bite to eat and then headed back down the 395 and 14 home to the LA area.

All in all a great trip and a wonderful area to explore. Cant wait to get back up there in two weeks time to see some of the other areas that had to be bypassed due to time constraints.

A few pics from this weekends trip:

Looking across the valleys where South Lake and Sabrina Lake are located, with the Sierra crest spreading as far as the eye can see..









Green lake with Vagabond peak being the highest peak to the left.









End of the road at 11,600' with green lake below, 600' down the cliff behind us.









Looking south along Coyote Ridge









Funnel Lake









There be Badgers!!!









Long pano going from south to north with the Palisades, Inconsolable Range and Coyote Ridge visible.









Cloudripper on the Left and Vagabond Peak on the right.









View across the south end of the meadow to the Palisades and the Middle Pal & Norman Clyde Glaciers to the left and Mt. Sill sticking up from behind the ridgeline of Sky Haven.









Looking south across the meadow towards the campsite area nestled within the foxtail and lodgepole pines:


----------



## Hufeisen (Jul 18, 2006)

The Land Rover bug has officially bite me... I found a well maintained 2000 Disco, however the frame is rusted after the rear axle. He said he anticipates repair costing about $1,000. 

What am I facing?


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

Not worth it.. Considering you can find early D2's in the 3K range for a good driver with no rust at all out west, be patient and don't be afraid to look outside your area for a truck.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Hufeisen said:


> What am I facing?


You need to replace them. 










It's expensive if you don't have a lift and not working on it yourself. The gas tank needs to come out.

But yeah, D2s aren't worth their scrap metal now days. All the engines are doomed to fail sooner or later.


----------



## Hufeisen (Jul 18, 2006)

psykokid said:


> Not worth it.. Considering you can find early D2's in the 3K range for a good driver with no rust at all out west, be patient and don't be afraid to look outside your area for a truck.





Harv said:


> You need to replace them.
> 
> It's expensive if you don't have a lift and not working on it yourself. The gas tank needs to come out.
> 
> But yeah, D2s aren't worth their scrap metal now days. All the engines are doomed to fail sooner or later.


Thank you both for your help! I found a D1 so hopefully this will be a better lead. :beer:


----------



## Hufeisen (Jul 18, 2006)

Picking her up on Saturday!

What is the official name of the color?


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

Hufeisen said:


> Picking her up on Saturday!
> 
> What is the official name of the color?



Looks like a nice stock example. Hope the pickup went smoothly.

The color is called "willow green" Came on 97 Disco's and the 97 LE Defenders. IIRC it also came on earlier RRC's..


----------



## Aaron22 (May 21, 2008)

how have to not been in this thread?! really cool stuff :thumbup:










been loving my d1 the last couple of summers.


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

So this happened last weekend while running Gold Mountain down here in socal at SCLR's annual event:










Ended up having to winch myself up the waterfall where it broke and then up one other obstacle later on on the trail. Managed to limp it the 90 miles home from Big Bear with the CDL locked. Wasn't really heartbroken as I had an ARB setup sitting in a third in a bucket in the garage waiting to install. This gave me the motivation to get off my duff and install it.


----------



## Aaron22 (May 21, 2008)




----------



## Blown7.3lps (Feb 7, 2008)

iv owned my 1999 D2 sins febuary, put about 7k miles on it sins then. i want to take the green coolant out and flush the system well with water and put in the G12. found online that the G12 is for freelander, discovery and defender 1998 and up. the G12 works so well in my 2000 jetta 2.0L motor with 234k miles on it. so figured id try and keep to one coolant in the garage for both cars. anyone use G12 in there Discovery? 

or what do most of you use?


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

My ‘95 Classic. I’ve had it almost 2 years now. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quinn1.8t (Oct 8, 2006)

Awesome color ^^


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

Quinn1.8t said:


> Awesome color ^^


Thanks! 

Originally Alpine White. Some previous owner had it painted. Definitely an improvement!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Sort of off topic.. but I wanted to say this.

I know we pick on Land Rovers for electrical issues and other things, but these were actually built way better than I expected.
Coworker was in a bad crash this week in his 99 Discovery II.
Lady pulled out right in front of him on the highway Wednesday morning.
The entire front of the Disco is destroyed.. but he is fine.. bruised and sore, but fine (which is surprising as he is getting old and older people can more easily get injured).
This is the 3rd one his family has totaled.
Several years ago the family was out in an ice storm and slid off a bridge, landed roof down in a creek.
It wasn't a huge drop (+-12 feet), but it was a drop.
The roof did not crush at all... they had some injuries just do to the harsh impact forces and seat-belts, but the roof held strong.
Oh, the other total was a red light runner and that Disco also held strong (the 1st one they had probably 10 years ago).

So... call me impressed.
These were truly built strong (for the time). :beer:
And even tho he has had to fix some things, the green one he just totaled was over 200k miles.


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

Glad to hear he's okay!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

RunDub said:


> Glad to hear he's okay!


Yeah.
He ordered a new torque converter for the 03 Ranger Rover now... to get that back to good running condition and drive it as a DD.
Hopefully it works well once back to dd status.


----------



## J2G (Aug 9, 2012)

12 FEET roof down is not short


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

J2G said:


> 12 FEET roof down is not short


There was some water/snow in the creek, which helped break the fall.

He's already scanning craigslist for a replacement disco Fwiw.
Unfortunately his budget is prolly 2g.


----------

